# Donor bumps, babies and beyond! Part 15



## pippilongstockings

New home girls! I know I've missed people out, my brain is not what it used to be! So just let me know your details and I'll put them in :0)

To our new ladies - if you could let me know your EDD/babies DOB I will update the list 

*Babies and Toddlers *

Jayne ~ DIUI ~ Jack ~ 26/10/00

Jayne ~ DIUI ~ Ben ~ 18/11/03

Viviennef ~ DIVF ~ Jamie ~ 10/04/04

Evelet & Rosypie ~ DIUI ~ Jude ~ 16/08/05

SweetCaroline ~ DIUI ~ Sebastian ~ 02/02/06

Viviennef ~ DIUI ~ Daniel ~ 24/05/06

LiziB ~ DIVF ~ Rosa ~ 03/07/06

Marie ~ DIVF ~ Ethan Jack ~ 8/10/06

Tibbelt ~ Sweetiepie and cupcake

Wolla ~ DIUI ~ Thomas ~ 29/10/06

Ginger ~ DEIVF ~ James ~ 2/11/06

Sarah JJ ~ DIVF ~ Charlotte ~ 7/11/06

Sam P (going it alone) ~ DIUI ~ Elspeth and Amelie ~ 23/11/06

Suziegirl64 ~ DEFET ~ Franklin ~ 01/12/06

Debs30 ~ Natural! ~ Hannah ~ 25/01/07

Moodycat ~ DEIVF ~ Daniel ~ 03/02/07

3isacharm ~ DEFET ~ Caroline ~ 06/02/07

Anne_D ~ DIUI ~ Oliver ~ 16/02/07

Tamsin ~ DIVF ~ Toby ~ 09/03/07

Sarahx ~ DIVF ~ Tadhg and Malachy ~ 03/04/07

Dazzled ~ DIUI ~ Aaron ~ 01/05/07

Sam mn ~ DIUI ~ Nathan ~ 14/05/07

Colly ~ DIVF ~ Jimmy ~ 13/07/07

CKBE ~ DIUI ~ Erin ~ 25/07/07

Kimberley24 ~ DIUI ~ Little girl ~ 05/08/07

Tiffanyb ~ DIUI ~ Tilly ~ 14/08/07

Stephanie1 ~ DICSI ~ James ~ 19/09/07

BBPiglet7 ~ DEIVF ~ Jessica and Emily ~ 25/09/07

Ju2006 ~ DIVF ~ Maisy ~ 29/09/07

Pip34 ~ DIUI ~ Tyler ~ 04/10/07

pippilongstockings ~ DIUI ~ Luke 09/10/07

RachJulie ~ DI ~ Alex ~ 10/10/07

Gina ~ DI ~ Ember ~ 19/10/07

Alison0702 & DP ~ DIVF ~ Alex and Christoper 21/10/07

SarW ~ DIUI ~ Alice ~01/12/07

Evelet & Rosypie ~ DIVF ~ Bruno ~30/01/08

ALF ~ DFET ~ baby girl ~ 08/05/08

LiziB ~ DIUI ~ Mila ~ 03/08/08

Eli.g ~ DIUI ~ Finlay ~ 28/08/08

Tequilla Queen ~ DIVF ~ Maisie and Lily ~ 30/08/08

Hellys ~ DIVF ~ Emily ~ 28/10/08

Camberwell nell ~ DEIVF ~ Emily ~ 04/01/09

CalamityJ ~ DEIVF ~ Benjamin ~ 24/02/09

Bloofuss ~ DEIVF ~ Lyle ~ 22/03/09

Louloumac ~ DIUI ~ Rosa and Isabella ~ 04/04/09

Bronte ~ DIVF ~ Oscar ~ 13/04/09

spooks ~ DIUI ~ Baby spooks

bungeee ~ DIUI ~ Baby boy twins! ~ 16/04/09

odette ~ DEICSI ~ Jack ~ 24/04/09

snoopygirl79 ~ DIVF ~ Maisie and Chloe 05/05/09

Maz08 ~ DEIVIA ~ Melissa 13/05/09

Mitchie ~ DIVF ~ Alfie ~ 14/05/09

Spaykay ~ DEIVF ~ Emily ~ 13/07/09

CKBE ~ DIVF ~ Alice

Daisee ~ DIVF ~ EDD 22/05/09

Marielou ~ DFET ~ Sam ?

Ladylottie ~ DFET ~ EDD 08/08/09

*Bumps *

millicent ~ DIUI ~ EDD ?

Hobbs ~ DIVF ~ EDD ?

Tiny21 ~ DICSI ~ EDD 19/12/09

Suze ~ DIVF ~ EDD 26/12/09

Dizzi ~ DEIVF ~ EDD 11/01/10

juju81 ~ DIUI ~ EDD 19-23/03/10

paws ~ DIUI ~ EDD 23/03/10

LadyBella ~ DFET ~ EDD?

NorthernMonkey ~ DIUI ~ EDD 13/04/10

pippilongstockings ~ DIUI ~ EDD 02/05/10

MargeSimpson ~ DIUI ~ EDD?

SarW ~ DIUI ~ EDD?

Mini ~ DICSI ~ EDD 30/06/10

Ella ~ DFET ~ EDD 15/07/10

Teresal ~ DIVF ~ EDD 31/07/10

Ju2006 ~ DIVF ~ EDD 6/08/10


----------



## pippilongstockings

Will add baby icons and stuff later


----------



## *Suze*

ah Pippi.......thanks for the new thread hun 

are you looking after us from now on? i did wonder where marie was...hope she's ok?

love
Suze xx


----------



## juju81

Pippi, you ar egetting a bit of a pro at this!

xxxx


----------



## Mitchie

Woohoo. hello new home  
Hi to all, been away for a few days to see folks, came back and the thread had gone MAD !!! 
NO chance of personals i'm afraid, but am watching you lovely PG ladies with much excitement and anticipation, it takes me right back  
Love 2 all,
Mitchie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ju2006

just book marking so I can continue to stalk you all !!  LOL LOL 

Thanks Pippi for adding me to the list, Hopefully I have worked out my edd right at 6th August 2010 (OMG that is ages away)


----------



## Tiny21

Hi Pip (again!!)
Just saw this by chance!! Lucky hey. 

Just to correct I am 19th Dec! Maybe you know something I don't!! This time was D ICSI, sadly IUI never did it for us. 

Busy thread now!!


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Thanks Pip pop!


----------



## spooks

just bookmarking back later


----------



## Mitchie

Good to hear from you Spooks  
Maz ; Cycle buddy where are you   Loulou ??   CJ ?? 
Hope all the oldies are doing ok ? Drop us a line if u get half a chance  
And of course love, luck and hugs to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## snoopygirl79

Just bookmarking!!


----------



## Ella*

Thanks Pipi

My EDD is 15th July & it was D FET this time.

I'm just loving being on that list!!!!

OMG Suze & Tiny, December is ticking away so fast already  

x


----------



## Mitchie

Ella ; Just read ur history..........my word you SO SO SO deserve your bfp after all your tx and perserverance. Well done and congratulations my lovely, enjoy !! 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## northernmonkey

Hiya,

Can you add me to this thread please Pippi?  I reckon at 20 weeks pg it's about time I joined....  EDD 13/4/10.  Can't promise that I'll keep up to date with posting - you know how bad I am on the using donor sperm thread....  

Ta much,

NM.
x


----------



## pippilongstockings

Whoop Whoop NM, I'll add you now!  Welcome :0)


----------



## LadyBella

Just marking the page


----------



## Ella*

Ah, thanks Mitchie    . Your journey hasn't exactly been plain sailing either! Many congrats having your son  
Sad thing for all of us here, with or without the stacks of treatment, is we never can give naturally a go  . Actually,having said that, it did work for someone on donor thread, I forget who now!

Crikey, anyone else suffering the amount of nausea, gagging ( not actually been sick yet thank goodness) that I am? I always said I'd look forward to it, anything for symptoms but am struggling to eat & am losing a little weight! Water is one thing I cannot have now & liquids geenrally are hard to get down so have soup & so on as much as I can.   Please let it pass in 2nd trimester, I know it did for you SarW


----------



## pippilongstockings

Ella, morning sickness can be really hideous so I hope yours doesn't get any worse.  First time round I was very nauseous until about 12 weeks but stopped being sick at 10 weeks.  This time round I'm afraid to say I'm still feeling sick most days but only actually being sick every now and again!  Most people feel better around 12 weeks though so fingers crossed you will too!  Keep eating little and often, try and keep well hydrated and sleep sleep sleep!


----------



## spooks

ella    my ms was quite bad til 17 weeks   - hope yours goes sooner  

mitchie - how's the weaning progressing? do you remember when alfie had bright, clean bibs     baby spooks has a set for in the house (very grubby) and a set for out and about (which she's not allowed to eat in)     

TQ     hugs for you, Now I'm sure you lot have had more than your fair share of illnesses so here's blowing you a nice protective bubble to wrap yourselves up in   Was it you thats going to be a SAHM in the new year? Can't remember, know it was a twinny mummy but not sure which one. 

which leads me nicely onto bungee - how you all doing?    
and llm - how you too?     
and all the other twin mummies     how do you do it? 

hello again to 'newcomers' - sorry not to mention you all personally but I will try to get to know you .

How are you suze and tiny    all set for the big day- well as much as you can be 

Think it's only right to add to my last post that after my 'she-ra' labour I spent the next 2 days crying uncontrollably so much so that I wasn't allowed to come home from hospital and the first night baby spooks was born I remember lying in my bed feeling so terrified and over-whelmed by it all.
I also took about a week to fall in love with baby spooks      - feel so bad for admitting that but it's easy to look back on it all now with rose tinted glasses when it was, for me, a really weird time, like an out of body experience. 

hope everyone is well, sorry to miss so many people out gotta go , love spooks


----------



## going it alone

Spooks - You were very lucky to be able to restrict it only to two sets of bibs. I had two sets of clothes - stained and unstained.

Ella - I never had ms but a friend had chronic ms and found that sucking ice cubes helped at it released a very slow trickle of water into her mouth. 

Apologies for not posting as often as I used to. Time and energy are lacking in my house at the mo. The man is coming to tile the kitchen tomorrow so the alterations should soon be finally finished.

Love to all
Sam x


----------



## HellyS

another mummy with two sets of clothes stained and unstained not just for Emily but also for me    Not that I slop my food of course, its from Emily throwing/wiping it on me    Because of her feeding aversion the speech and language lady told us to let her play with food as much as possible, you should see our house!!!  Totally worth it though to see her stuffing as many chocolate buttons in her mouth as will fit - never thought Id see the day  

Sorry I cant really help with the sickness Ella.  I was very lucky and only had it mildly but ginger biscuits and boiled sweets helped when I did get it.

Love to everyone hope you are all well.  Just a fly by for me.  Had a girls night out last night and feeling slightly worse for wear.....

Helly
xx


----------



## *ALF*

Flying past as should be heading out to Tesco but.............



> Totally worth it though to see her stuffing as many chocolate buttons in her mouth as will fit - never thought Id see the day


..................that's bought tears to my eyes (and I can't even blame the hormones!!) I know how much you've been through.... Go EMILY 

Will be back later

Love
ALF


----------



## pippilongstockings

Me too Alf, made me well up! Helly, that's such great news that she's enjoying chocolate - go little Emily 

Spooks, don't feel bad about that - my terror hit about a week after the birth and I spent a couple of days crying and wanting my mum! I needed a "grown up" in the house  I was terrified when he was asleep that he wouldn't wake up and terrified in case he did wake up as I didn't have a clue what I was doing  It takes a while to get to know your baby doesn't it but the love comes and just grows and grows. I love Luke more today than I ever thought possible <blub icon>

P x


----------



## eli..g

Gosh pipi you really have got teary this time haven't you!
Hope you feeling well my lovely xxx

Sorry not been around much ladies, i've been reading but could not reply due to login problems.  All sorted now though.

great to hear emily is loving her choccy buttons helly  

Ella.. great and lovely news, lovely to have you here with us.  looking forward to hearing all your news  hope the ms does not take a hold on you.  thanks for your pm

Not been around for so long its hard to remember whst everyone is up to, but i'm thinking of tou all xx

Finlay is now walking, its such fun altrhough strange to see my baby walking!!
I had another operation last week, so am now stuggling with one hand to look after us both.  My lovely hubby has been great helping out, but he's back to work tomorrow..  I'm scared!

Love to all your bumps and babies, xx


----------



## Mitchie

Hiya Eli   Good to see you back, and Whoop whoop for Finlay walking, i can imagine how wierd that must seem, i feel the same when i see my baby with 2 teeth now  
Ella; i had bad MS, not often actually sick but felt very very nauseous all day (sp ??) . The only thing i wanted to eat was cereal and apple juice, and nothing really helped the sicky feeling for me i'm afraid   But it eased by 10 wks and was gone by 13 ish, so good luck !
Spooks; Yup weaning IS a messy ole business and no mistake !! Alfie has the long sleeved bib variety for eating ( i use the term 'eating' loosely, its more like squelching food with your whole face not just his mouth !!) and nice clean cute ones ( that stay that way for about 2 mins then are soaked) for the rest of the time, boy can my boy dribble  
On the subject of crying and being overwhelmed, well you guys know about my pnd, i actually begged DH not to go back to work cos i couldnt imagine being able to cope with Alfie all day by myself, but he did cry A LOT with colic and hardly slept so to say i was overwhelmed and terrified was an understatement. To be honest i DID actually love him from the moment i saw him and wept at how precious and beautiful and perfect he was, it was just me and hormones that struggled with the practicalities of babies i think  
Helly; FAB news on Emilys choc-fest !!
Uh Oh gotta go little man awake!

Love to all i didnt get round to mentioning xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LiziBee

Gosh, after all those lovely posts I'm so sorry to do a hit and run, but must as Tesco.com van has just pulled up.
More later!
Lizi.xxxxxx


----------



## spooks

gotta be quick as I have a 101 things to do before baby spooks awakes. 

lizi - are you still unpacking all your goodies    

Helly  - glad emily is being stuffed full - hope all goes well at her next appointment  

alf- do you think J will say 'more pleeeeeese' on Christmas morning   

eli - doesn't time fly. Hope you're managing okay with your hand   

pippi - hope you are feeling well and not too tired 

going it alone - can't imagine ever managing to even leave the house with 2 babies let alone remembering to pack everything! Hope your house alterations are coming along nicely. 

juju, snoopygirl, mighty mini, ju, ladybella, northern monkey     hello 


greetings to everyone else   (I can only mention you by name if you've posted on this page and even then I miss people out     )

Take care everyone, lots of love spooks


----------



## margesimpson

Hi all,

Thought I'd say hello, rather than just stalking - although scan is Thursday so still being being cautious and supersticious    

Just wanted to say to Ella you have all my sympathy! Morning sickness or all day/all night sickness is just hellish. Please don't feel guilty or somehow weak if you're not coping - everyone is different and it seems some people can function ok and some just can't. It really bothered me when people said they "just got on with things" as if I should be able to too! It WILL probably ease around 12wks when the placenta starts taking over much of the work and the change can be really dramatic. However it really is worth trying to get the the doctor to rule out low blood sugar/urinary tract infection etc, when they could help you with. I was also prescribed cyclizine for the sickness - i know taking drugs is not for everyone, but i felt getting dehydrated would be the worse option. Ice chips and ice lollies are a good way of keeping fluids up. So is a glass of water by the bed - every sip through the night counts! Rehydration salt sachets are good too - but you need to be able to drink a little. You're not alone and it's not forever - you will be able to enjoy this pregnancy soon    

Will be back on Thursday, when (hopefully) things are "official"
Marge x


----------



## Bluebottle

Just popped in here to have a nose ... seeing as I 'qualify' for this thread now   Saw Marge's post...

Marge - Just wanted to say good luck for your scan on Thursday hon. Really hope it all goes well. And if you're having the combined screening as well I really hope that shows a good result in a few days time   Only 6 days between us it looks like   I found the nuchal scan a really good experience and DH was there with me to enjoy it all. Precious times  

BBxx


----------



## going it alone

Hi all

Spooks - Thanks. I found a prepacked bag ready by the door always helped. That way as long as I was dressed (no mean feat) I could head out at the drop of a hat. And boy did I need to. Screams are always quieter in the open air, mine or the twins!!! I'm still the same now, have bags of snacks in the bottom of my bag and top them up as needed, with a bag in the car cintaining changes of clothes, just in case. I hate to think what people think when they see my car because I live for a week on the supplies.

Lizi - hope the tesco man bought everything. I really need to get organised enough to use tesco.com. It would save so much time, and effort. I think I may try tonight. I am a tesco.com virgin!

Eli - Well done Finlay. Now the fun REALLY begins.

Sorry, can't offer any advice for ms as I never had it. Heartburn on the other hand...


Love to all

Sam x


----------



## LiziBee

I love tesco.com, so glad I found it, never have to go around our local store ever again!! All delivered nicely. Mila however is still not sleeping, up 3 times last night. (Serve me right for going to my mums and breaking the pattern!)
Been to look around our local primary school today, can't believe R would start in September!
Re M/s I found preggie pops to be a godsend, then later discovered I could get a similar effect from fruit smints for a fraction of the cost!
Lovely to see so many new bumps!
Love to all
Lizi.xxx


----------



## HellyS

Hiya all
Just a quickie to keep you updated  Emily put on 160g so they have given us another two weeks when we have to go back but its all on the right track - wooo hoo!!! and......she started crawling on Sunday!  Didnt think she would as she hates being on her front after all the reflux probs but at the grand old age of 13 1/2 months she decided to just crawl across the living room in about 3 seconds flat   so cute!
Well off to bed as we are still up 3-4 times per night (on a good night!) so totally shattered  
Hope you are all ok  
Love 
Helly
xxx


----------



## LiziBee

Great news Helly! Well done Emily.


----------



## Ella*

Great news indeed *Helly* 

Thanks for ms suggestions. I tried some. Nothng really seems to help. If I started retching I am trying mind over matter not to turn into being sick . It's getting worse & I wake in the night with it which I didn't before, the night time was my only respite, just woke for 3 wees instead!  I am however luckier than some of you as haven't actually been sick still, well once, after taking all my tablets, it was just too much.

My next thing is waiting for my bump to show. It's hard after the 7wk scan waiting for the circa 12wk. I was assigned a midwife 2 weeks ago & haven't heard a thing yet so don't have a scan date to focus on. We agreed we wouldn't have another scan in the interim as cons said after the good heartbeat scan the odds of it going well are 96%! so, as we haven't had a reason to worry, we haven't had one.My uterus doesn't seem to have grown, still hiding, sometimes I think ithas then I think not. * Mighty Mini* when I last mentioned uterus you replied about your cervix , had you meant uterus, cos my uterus def isn't hard.

*Lizi*, I barely go into supermakets anymore either. Tesco & Ocado are mega! *Tequila*, you will love it!! DO it, I finally got my parents doing it after years of resistance & now they do half of shopping by delivery, the weeks when they are too busy to go into the supermarket they just pop online for a basic shop.

x


----------



## Tiny21

Brilliant news Helly - wow a quick crawler. 

Just a flyby - up later than thought so rushing off to PO now to collect parcel before they shut - probably not even exciting parcel then got hair appointment. 

Didn't realise I was so far behind in the messages - a busy thread, will try and catch up later. 
Tiny xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

ella     i don't know my **** from my elbow!!   
my bump is all wind i think, or its split into triplets over night!! i look 6 months pg!!!!


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

OMG just test drove the babystyle oyster!!  We love it!!! Looks much better in the flesh than on the net. 

Scan on monday. I'm bricking it!


----------



## Tiny21

Hi Mini
We have the Oyster and it seems fab, can't wait to try it with little person!!! We go the maxi cosi car seat to go with it but it is all lovely. 

Good luck Monday, I am sure you will be fine. 

Hi everyone else, DP nearly home so having a curry - stronger ones will start next week!! 

On the Evening Primrose now as well as tea - anything that helps. 

Tiny xxx


----------



## margesimpson

Hi all,

Well it's official - one little 80mm bean with a tiny little heartbeat, two legs and two arms, and you could see the face on the scan really clearly! Surreal moment!   

Helly - that's wonderful about Emily - she obviously likes to catch you out when you're least expecting it!

Mini - I've been checking out the same one, 'cos I've heard a few folk on here rave about it and it's a LOT cheaper than some of them. Not actually been in the shop yet though - still shy!  

Ella - I know everyone's different, but the queasy feeling when you wake up through the night passed pretty quickly for me - well a week or so, and hopefully it will for you too! Watch you don't get over-tired if you're not sleeping well - i spent at least 14hrs in bed at night and then napped through the day - being unconscious was the only respite. Also, listening to audiobooks on my ipod helped take my mind off the queasy feeling when I was in bed and often helped me get off to sleep. I also tried having a banana (i know it sounds awful, but anything you might manage) next to the bed, so if I had that horrible crawling empty feeling in the night, i could shove that in and then try to go back to sleep. Sucking on sour sweets helps sometimes, more than ginger ever did - it is minging and is enough to make you sick!

As for bumps, mine is really noticeable - I was planning on keeping it quiet when i went back to work, but apparently it was soooo obvious!   Great, that's what lying around, eating to feel better for 6wks does then eh?   

Nice to finally feel safe to join you all, will need to do a bit of catching up to get to know everyone though,
Hugs  
Mx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

marge - WOw congrats hun   We couldn't resist looking at the pram!   

Tiny - We are getting the maxi cosy too, i have found the brochure and didn't realise they come in all sorts of colours!! I'm like a child in a sweet shop!


----------



## LiziBee

All the pram talk makes me smile. I am such a pram spotter, it bores the tears out of DH!
Marge - congratulations. Such a moving moment isn't it?!

Feeling very excited today as I think I have been accepted to train as a Breastfeeding supporter which is kind of the first step towards becoming a fully fledged breastfeeding councillor. I also plan on training to be an antenatal teacher but that requires a residential and M is not at a point where  I can leave her for a whole w/e yet.

love to all
Lizi.x


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Wow thats ace Lizzy   well done.

DH asks me what the prams are and i just real off the make and model!   I told him its like men and cars!


----------



## *Suze*

coooee ladies

sorry in advance for the 'me' post

after preparing myself that we may have to go overdue by a few days before getting an induction, this morning we had our last consultatn app and we saw a 'not as sympathetic' registrar as my cons was on annual leave.....so didn't hold out much hope of getting a date sorted however she decided to go discuss with the 'on call' cons and after 20 mins came back and said right you're booked in on thursday!!!!!!!!!!! THURSDAY!!!! as in 6 days time Thursday?!?

turns out the oncall cons was the one who wanted me induced at 38 weeks so guess it was fate my cons was away and she was in charge.....we are so so happy baby will be here for christmas 

so have to be there for 4.30pm on thursday for an assessment of my cervix and first pessary then they hope to break my waters on fri morning!! .......OMG!!

Helly - so so happy for you that emily is putting on weight and that she's now speedy gonzalos at crawling 

Tiny - race you  

love to everyone else and promise to be back on later for personals...when the shock has subsided!!  
Suze xx


----------



## juju81

Whoooooo hoo SUze - Not long then hun!  

Mini - Its great isnt it, I love it.  We dont have the carseat tho, am borrowing a friends to save money!!!  What colour did you look at?  The pearl is nice but I figured would get filthy too quickly!!!

Hi to evereyone else, sorry n o personals, quick catch up on sisters computer!  Had mw on Weds, she say I am cooking baby nicely & altho I was worried my bump wasnt very big its measuring 26cm (should be 25) so actually a week ahead but she said its a lovely little bump!  Posted HIP forms off too but on another website I go on apparently there is currently a 5-8 wk wait.  Great!  Bp & urine perfect so so far so good!  Glucose test booked for the 4th Jan, fingers crossed everything ok, cant face having to inject!!!!

Back soon xxxxx


----------



## Tiny21

Just a quick one - back later. 

Suze - wonder who it will be. I predict next week potentially before you but I wonder - I will probably go well over now!! How exciting - your last weekend as a 2!!!!!!!!!!   Fab. Really exciting for you. 

Tiny xxx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Suze - Thats Fab news, how exciting!! a xmas baby  

Juju - Whats the HIP pack? How dare you go on another website!    We will go for the pearl we get it. I love it and don't care if its impracticle!   It seems to be wipe clean anyway!


----------



## juju81

Nick wouldn't allow me to get the pearl...dont know who he thinks he is having an opinion!!!  HIP is Healthy Eating in Preg, you get the forms at your 25wk appointment!  Was hoping to get it for my new yr break on the 29th but thinks its taking ages  !  I go on Bounty too, your all my favourite here tho  

Oh my god I freakin love the pram - CHECK OUT MY NEW PROFILE PICTURE    !!!


----------



## Tiny21

You made me laugh JuJu - can't believe you have an Oyster pic as your profile pic!!!  
We have gone for the green. We thought the pearl a bit impractical but I like it and as you say wipe clean anyway and not knowing the 'flavour' couldn't really go pink. 

Lots of 'tightenings/BH' here, baby still moving lots but slightly less I would say than s/he has been, I don't like it when they stop moving but usually s/he is good and moves if I get worried! 

Lizi - we both look at prams still and try and spot what they are!!  Even DP   Not many Oysters around yet though so looking forward to showing baby off in it! Excellent re the BF - brilliant, well done. I'll know where to come to for advise then. 

Suze - can't believe you are a week behind me and might well beat me!! 

They won't do anything with me (if everything continues OK    please let it) till Boxing Day, I may ask though if we do go over but don't think they will. 

Marge  - that's fab, scans are so special and amazing aren't they.

So much going on on here - very exciting!!
Tiny xxx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

http://www.babystyle.co.uk/zOyster%2009.htm


----------



## juju81

i swear I look at it everyday & watch the video of it at least twice a week!!!!!!!!

Tiny & Suze, not long for either of you, how flaming exciting.....I'm not sure I can wait until March  - don't have any choice tho  .  Have you got names sorted?

I have just really freaked myself out.  I dont 'do' lumps under the skin & for some reason I was lying on my bed & had the urge to push down on my tummy, just above my belly button & moved something round, I can only imagine a knee or elbow or heel or some part of his poor body!  Made me feel a bit queasy  .  I think he is lying to the left hand side as my right is just fat, left hand & below my bump is rock hard!  When do they start feeling the position, wil it be at my 28wk one or later?  Am interested to know how the monkey is lying, think he is still moving around at the mo, probably trying to dodge my hand!  He'll come out with a flat face or something where I have been continuously pushing him   

Mini - Your scan on Monday will be fab, he/she will look like a proper human being


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Juju - Have you got the pram at home? Do you push it around!!    

Yeah scan on monday. Keep thinking its not there anymore. My pains have gone and still not satisfied! I feel 'normal'


----------



## juju81

No pram yet, MIL has one more payment to make, prob end of Jan.  I will then be pushing it round the flat although she insists it will stay at hers......Julie always gets her own way!!  

I hated waiting for my 12wk scan.  A bit like you, my nausea went at 11wks & was convinced they were going to tell me there wasnt anything there anymore....even started getting cramps sitting in the waiting area.  I couldnt see the screen at first but Nick could so I was lying there reading his face.  Its horrible but you will be fine, most symptoms tail off at 12 wks anyway.  I reckon you have a little boy cooking in there just nicely xxxxx


----------



## natalie34

Just crashing your thread to say what exciting news for Suze and look forward to hearing your announcement very shortly.   

Thinking of you.

Nat

x x x


----------



## Ging ging

Hi ladies

Sorry not been around for a while, my head is just spining at the moment, the girls are now being screened for cystic fibrosis, Maisie has started her test's and Lily starts in a few weeks, so lots of to'ing and fro'ing at the moment.

Spooks - yep it was me thats hoping to become a sahm, we are just waiting to see what DH's pay review brings us at the end of january, but I have said if the girls have CF then I am definatly giving up work and having them at home rather than at nursery.

Helly - great news on emily,

Love to all you ladies, and those bumps and babes.
Going to have a read back.
xxxx


----------



## Tiny21

Hi girls
TQ - I am so sorry the girls are having to go through these tests - I don't know if I have missed you mentioning CF before? If I have really sorry or is this something that has just happened, sorry to sound insensitive if I missed you posting about it, sending all of you lots of      and    

Helly - I agree, brill news on Emily  

JuJu - I think at that kind of stage they move lots - they don't really worry about position until very late on. 

Hi everyone else, just enjoying Strictly!! Wondering when little one might make an appearance! 

have a lovely weekend
Tiny xx


----------



## Ging ging

Hi tiny,

No its only really recent, maisie had a check up a week ago for her reflux and it was mentioned then, we started the tests on monday, the remainder is tuesday.

have you tired washing the floors and a hot curry it helped my friend to get her lo moving.How are you feeling?xxx


----------



## Mitchie

TQ; So sorry to hear about that, what a worry, hope its all just standard precautionary procedure and all is well. I looked after a little girl with CF, you wouldnt have known, she was a super popular little girl and got on with life with gusto. 
Tiny; SO excited for you ! 
As for the pram saga; Ah bought back memories   I checked out every store within a 20 mile radius of our house, browsed ( no not browsed, scrutinised) every catologue, scoured the internet, and eyed up every pram we ever passed in the street before we purchased the M+P spotty er....OMG i've forgotten what its called now !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Its in the car so i cant go and remind myself, but i love it, it ticks ALL our boxes EXCEPT its not 3-wheeled because we couldnt find a 3wheeler that faced forwards and backwards.
Anyway, i've bored myself now, sorry ladies !!
Love to all as always xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tiny21

Hi TQ
So sorry you are having to go through that, I really hope all is well for the girls. 

Thanks Mitchie, we are very excited. 

I think next week I will step up the encouraging things!! We have a sweep booked for Boxing Day and figure I would rather be at home with baby by then!!   Already on evening primrose, raspberry tea and keep bouncing on the ball!! 

Tiny xx


----------



## eli..g

OOOHH  Christmas babies on their way, how lovely!!  Pineapple tiny??

TQ.. so sorry you are havong to go through this, thinknig of you xxx

Yeah, tomorrow i get my post op cast removed and will be replaced with a lighter version.. horrah

Fin been grumpy for a couple of days, dont know whats wrong...


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Nuchal scan went well. I was scared  

We got there an hour early as i thought i had to pick my notes up from local hossie. But they were at the hossie I was having scan   anyway we sat around with me glugging at the water, we were called half hour before appt as we were there anyway. 
I relaxed as soon as she pointed out the heart beat.  

Wriggler wouldn't stop moving! He/she was being norty  Shocked s/he wouldn't get into the right position, baby obviously had had enough of having his pic taken!  

SHe asked me if i had had any scans before this one     She nearly fell on the floor when i said 4

But when i explained we were IVF she understood. she asked if i was calmer now, i said NO!  

s/he looks like an alien!


----------



## margesimpson

Mini -   It's surreal isn't it? While the woman's busy explaining that everything looks fine to us, with two arms and two legs etc, i was really quiet until I blurt out - "there's a wee face and everything!" She says - "first time huh?" 

DH is asking loads of questions - any book suggestions?

Tequila Queen - what a worry, will be thinking of you and the girls!  

Tiny - don't they say sex is a good way? Might be a bit of a challenge though!?  

Suze - thinking of you!  3 days to go!   

Lizibee - well done on the breastfeeding supporting - you hear of so many women struggling, sure you'll be a great supporter!

Juju - we'll start thinking about prams in the new year probably, when the bump's more obvious and the price doesn't seem as scary. I've heard that it's traditional for the grandparents to provide the pram - now I just need to plant the seed with my mum....  

Hugs  
Mx


----------



## Tiny21

Hi girls
Parents just left - really nice couple of days and they helped to decorate so feeling a bit more festive now. It is so horrible outside now - Yuk, lady in Tesco said we are due to have about 10 days of rain and some snow!!! Nice cheery thought then, lots of Christmas films and couch potatoing then!! 

Scans are fab but nerve wracking. 

Sex Marge   - don't think I can quite face that   , taking EPO and raspberry tea and might have a hot curry soon.

Eli - I do need to stock up on pineapple, I like it so not really a chore, think a supermarket visit is in order tomorrow.  Glad you have a lighter cast on - that must be really difficult. 

Hi to everyone else
Tiny xxx


----------



## juju81

Tiny, go for a jog!!  Ha ha!!

I might be sounding a bit thick when it comes to the 'sex' part of it but I was of the understanding that there is something in the sperm that can bring on labour as opposed to the semen....surely for most of us that would be pointless as our lovely dp's don't have any  .  Have been thinking about this for about a month now!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

we have sperm!   I'm not sure how true that is as no one would be able to have


----------



## *Suze*

hi ladies

mini - congrats on being 12 weeks hun and knew your nuchal scan would be just fine....so happy for you 

juju - i thought it was the semen that was good to bring on labour  hey we're going to give it go for the heck of it, just so we can say we tried 'everything'  loving your pram talk too  

Nat - thanks for finding me honey....can;t believe how time has flown, seems like 5 mins ago i was stalking you towards the end of your pg   big hugs to you and tilly 

Mitchie - lovely to hear from you honey 

Marge - pram shopping is the best bit!! i was in love with the same pram for years and they put in on sale and discpintinued it when we were only 13 weeks so HAD to put a deposit down there and then, very scary at the time but so glad we did 

hi to Eli, alf, lizi, TQ, tiny (not long now honey!) helly and anyone else i've missed 

not alot to tell here....feeling like i have a cold coming and trying desperately to get rid before thurs!!  had a few tears over the last few days, guess it hit me that our very long infertilty journey is about to come to an end and we're going to have our dreams come true   also very sad that my mum wont be here to help me with our baby, missed her so much while i've been pregnant.....

anyway....3 SLEEPS TO GO!!!

much love to everyone
Suze xx


----------



## *ALF*

Evening all

Suze - I recognise the tears!!! Without sounding negative, get used to the tears, there may well be one or two of those over the next few days/weeks  (hormones have alot to answer for   !!!!!). As for the   remember that it's supposed to be 'earth moving' for you as well!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  not going to be able to step away from the computer from Friday onwards till I hear news...............  Everything crossed that Pip is keener to make their appearence than J or Oscar!!!!!!

Mini - glad the scan went well

TQ - so sorry to hear that you are going through sooooo much with your girls.  Being thick here but I thought CF was one of the things that the heal prick tests for, obviously not....

Sorry short post, shattered
Love to all
ALF
xxx


----------



## Ella*

*Eli*, have fun having your cast off today! Yay!
*Mini*, great news with your nuchal scan. We have had our date through for 30th December. Was really worried they'd put it off a bit due to New year etc but it's this side of it, Yay!!! Counting down the days!
*Suze*, OMG, how excited are we all Sorry for the tears 
*Tiny * I can't wait to tuck into pineapples!!!

Lmao with you lot & the pram, I went to see it online, lovely! I have never looked at prams! I am so excited I don't know where to start!
I haven't been 'chatting' much as just been so off colour witht he ms. I have now thrown up too . Worried me as it included all my tablets . However managing to keep most things down & can drink more liquids now, only a bit mind. Hopefully only a few weeks to go & pray I am not one of those that get it for longer 
Darn bloods came back on the whole good but to be safe a couple of readings needing one more intralipids, that's 4 for me on this treatment. Am so pleased it's done the trick obviously but crikey, can my body just co-operate please. Feel a bit failing needing all this 'support'.

Put our tree up yesterday & this Christmas things felt good


----------



## margesimpson

Hi all,

Ella - our next appt's on the 30th too, but think that's just for bloods - won't have the anomaly scan till the new year. We'd be happy with the scan being slightly later though as we'd like to find out the sex - am I right in thinking that's more likely around the 20wk mark?

Mini - Is the anomaly scan (18-20wks) the same as the nuchal scan? Did they offer to tell you the sex at your scan?

Pippi - welcome back from hols  

Suze - wow, you were so organised ordering your pram! But maybe it helped make the pregnancy seem real too? Try to get as much sleep and fluids as possible to help with the cold. It must be really hard not having your mum, especially now.   It's nice to think that she is around you somehow and will still help you through it and still watch over LO when he/she comes. 

Tiny - any excuse for me to become a couch potato it seems and festive TV is a great one!   How wonderful to think that LO might already be here by Xmas! 

Juju - how's the pain now? With the pram in the bag now, what's next? The cot?

Hi Alf - nice to see you again. You sound like a tired bunny!! 

Eli - hope Fin's feeling a bit brighter. Been trying to look back, but can I ask? What was the cast for?

AFM - still doing very little except eating to help with the nausea - eek!    Thinking of starting the baby preparations small - a book maybe?

Hi to everyone else I've missed,
Mx


----------



## juju81

Suze - Not long hun, cant wait to hear your news.  What pram do you have.  I had my eye on the M&P Pliko Pramette for yrs, the day I was going to order it I fell in love with the Oyster!!

Marge - The anomoly is different from the Nuchel.  The anomoly (about 20wks) checks heart, kidneys, limbs, stomach, head, brain (etc) & sex if your hospital will tell.  Urm........I have nothing left to buy.  We have it all.  Nursery sorted too, lol!  I just need the baby now  

Tiny - I'm like you, i would be trying everything to get baby out but unfortunately I think they will only appear when they are ready  .  Do they not realise we have waited long enough for them!!!!

Ella - When are you due?

Just chilling today, literally. The temp has really dropped!  MIL bought me a maternity coat yesterday as couldnt do mine up anymore, just waiting for it to be delivered now.  Its green, cant wait, I love Green!


----------



## margesimpson

Juju -   nursery decorated and everything? Nick must be better trained than Homer is!   Coat sounds cool - the basoombas are already getting squished every time I try to do up my coat. I love green too though and think a really cool bright green would be good for the nursery - eventually! 

Thanks for the info on the scan -all the chat about Pippi's has convinced me that it would be good to find out. I was dead against it before, but have slowly been coming round to the idea.


----------



## pippilongstockings

No way I could have waited Marge!!  As you well know, I am the most impatient person in the world!!

juju - we had everything sorted by about your stage too he he I was just soooo excited!  The m/w came round to check my blood pressure at about 30 weeks and everything was ready and waiting, even had the moses basket ready in the lounge  

Tiny and Suze - so excited for you!  Fingers crossed (but not legs!) for Xmas babies for both of you  

Eli - I'm a terrible terrible friend, I'm so sorry I haven't been in touch.  No excuse I'm just useless    Hope you are ok and that your wrist is improving.  When will you know whether it's properly fixed or not?   

Argh it's quarter past 4 and I should have done so much more than I have done..... I had to lie to my boss earlier then dash back to my desk and frantically sort some work out before he found out.  Luckily he'll forgive me anything at the moment as I'm having his second child  
P xx


----------



## juju81

Pippi - I always thought I was, I think we are a bad combination    

Marge - Do it.  Find out.  As you know, I couldnt even wait for the 20wk scan, booked a gender scan at 16wks


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Pippi - Have you found out the sex yet or have I missed something??!   

When did you all start buying...........I can't wait but haven't a clue where to start!! Might start after xmas or is that too soon?? I'm going to the baby show in feb    Every cycle we did we said "oh we can go to the baby show"   
There is so much to buy i don't actually know where to start! 

Juju - We nearly went for the M&P one, can't remember the name but its identicle to the oyster but heavier. Didn't know you could get maternity coats!   Your MIL is very good!!  

Suze - any news   

Ella - Oh sorry about the M/S   I just felt sick, never was, and only lasted just over a week. But i am having headaches now, i never get them.   I'm assuming it is pg related?? 

Marge - we are not finding out the sex!    

I know i said the nuchal was ok but i meant that the baby was still there!    we still have to wait for the results. If there is something wrong they will let us know before the weekend, if its ok they will write. I;m not stressing


----------



## Mitchie

SO SO SO excited with the due babies     and all the preparations         

Marge; was it you asking about a good book ? We thought 'What to Expect when you're Expecting' was bloomin brilliant, didnt preach, down to earth, very factual, fab xxxxxxxxxx

sorry quick fly, love to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

I bought that one too, was meant to say! Bought it last week.  It did actually calm me down!


----------



## pippilongstockings

Hi Mini - yes we found out today that it's a    Very excited but I would have been happy either way!  I'm now doomed to a life of mud, sport and diggers    As for the headaches, I had one pretty much constantly until about 16 weeks.  Very distinctive pg-related headache, not like anything I've had before.  For me, sleep and food helped a bit but unfortunately nothing actually got rid of it.  M/W suggested that it might be dehydration so make sure you get plenty of fluids.

juju - if we hadn't found out the sex today we'd have booked a private scan, I just couldn't wait    I am a lot less impatient this time round though, I think I just have less time to think about things with running round after Luke!


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Pippi - Aww bless       
Re: headaches, yeah i thought it may be dehydration or lack of foooood!!   It hurts at the front. I tried to read something today at work and couldn't, I couldn't stand it!    

Its gone now but i never get headaches so having 3 in a week is not normal. I've also got dark rings under my eyes, which i never have. Whats that all about??!! I'm still in denial i think and any 'normal' pg symptom i'm ignoring and thinking, oh its this and that and nothing to do with pg    But slowly i am starting to listen to my body trying to tell me i;m pg!!!  

I think the weigh in yesterday did it for me!     I'm now in double figures for the first time in my life!!!


----------



## pippilongstockings

♥ Mighty Mini ♥ said:


> I think the weigh in yesterday did it for me!    I'm now in double figures for the first time in my life!!!


Mini, I crept over the double figure mark this morning too! Second time in my life  Apparently (Old Wives Tale Alert!), if your skin is beautiful and you look really healthy during pg you are carrying a boy and if you look dog rough and have bad skin it's a girl! Didn't work for me this time, I look dog rough and am having a boy!


----------



## juju81

I was already well over the double figure mark  

I had migraines until about 16wks, when my tiredness lifted so my migraines stopped & I havent had one since - touch wood!!

Just been to doc, have thrush (tmi) grrrr!!!  I have my work xmas dinner friday night but chances are I would have been signed off again.......do you think its still ok to go?  I'm only sitting in a restaurant, I arranged it & have paid & am bu**ered if i'm missing it!!!

DP got a stinking cough & cold, woke up at 4 having a coughing fit, that woke the baby up who decided to kick the hell out of me until 8.  Got up in the end & watched Bringing Home Baby!  Far more easy on the eye then the labour ones


----------



## pippilongstockings

Oh no juju, how uncomfortable for you!  I'd def still go to the works do, it's completely different from actually being at work.  Where are you going?  Mmmmmm, can't stop thinking about food...... Chicken Pizziola sub for my lunch, should have gone 12 inch!


----------



## juju81

I'm terrible at eating at the mo, I forget   then i'm starving but it gets to the point that I dont want to eat anything incase I then dont fancy dinner!!!  Were going to a lovely quaint restaurant called The Six Bells, it has a lovely extended barn at the back & we are in there, cant wait, they do they best potatoes & dauphinoire (sp) mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!

Mini - We spent £300 after my 12wk mark, we bought practically everything, ie, bath, bean bag thing from mothercare, bottles/steriliser (was actually 7wks when i bought them, they were on offer!!), bibs, cot bumper, cot mobile, an outfit, some booties etc etc.  Couldnt wait!!  Its even more fun when you have a bump....wont be long now!!!!!!  I wanted to go to the baby show in Oct but was due to go to Barcelona & the feb one is cutting it a bit fine!  Gutted tho & incredibly jealous you are going


----------



## *Suze*

hi lovely ladies

Juju - we have the M&P herbie...just like a cheap bugaboo  we've got the green and chocolate brown one which they discontinued in the summer....i do like the oyster though! im obsessed with watching labour programmes at the min...feels like im doing research 

pippi - lol at you life of diggers!! congrats on your boy honey 

mini - dont worry about the nuchal hun as long as the measurement was fine  as for you buying, we brought our first baby outfit after our 20 weeks scan and ordered the nursery furniture (was 10-12 weeks delivery) i was too scared before then as was bleeding almost every 10-14 days!! as previously mentioned we did put the deposit down on our 'dream' pram at 13 weeks but that was a tough decision which im so glad we did as would be gutted not to have got it now! do whatever feels right honey 

marge - i think finding out the sex is a personal choice...everyone is so different, we've had a surprise with this baby and have loved it however we're now desperate to find out what it is  maybe we would find out with if we were ever blessed with a 2nd child?

ella - hope you're feeling ok babe and the MS isn't getting you down too much  

well in 24 hours we'll be at the hospital booking in the have our baby  feel a little numb today and shell shocked, i still can't believe that our baby will be here in a few days!!  oh and have a chesty cough now just to add complications!!  

i have a few FF numbers who will be on the text list when babe is born so keep you're eye out ladies for the birth announcement!! any last bets on sex and weight? 

love and hugs
Suze xx


----------



## pippilongstockings

Good luck Suze!!!  My bet is boy, 7lb 10oz born Friday morning around 6.30am


----------



## LiziBee

Sorry, being p.poor at posting. Rushed off my feet trying o get everything sorted for xmas. The girls nursery finishes today so had to get most of it done.
Loving all the buggy talk. I so loved my Graco Vivo when we got it but it's not aged well and I just find that either I'm using the P&T (which we got second hand) or the lightweight buggy. However I now hate the buggy as it's harder to push than the P&T and the foot strap has gone so I'm now on the look out for the perfect light weight buggy!
Suzy - good luck!
Tiny - fingers crossed!
Mini - have you tried 4Head? Worked really well for me.
GTG kids and DH due home any minute!
Love to all
Lizi.xxx


----------



## eli..g

Fab news pippi.

Suze i reckon a boy too... 7lb 4oz and Friday 3.40am!!

Bad news on the ms ella.. hope it will soon pass..

Had a rough few days here fin not well, and I got a cold too.. grrrr
Nwe cast is fab.. I can take it off to shower and everything.. yeahh.. someone asked.. I had wrist surgery..again.. hoping for 4th time lucky.  Saw doc monday, he said its gonna be 3 months before i'm back to semi normal use.. gutted!

Someone mentioned green coats.. i have one too.. but not mat one!!  Lovin it


----------



## *ALF*

Suze - wishing you loads of luck for this evening/tomorrow - have a stern word with Pip now telling him/her not to hang around!!! Will be waiting desperately for news.    My guess a girl, 6lb 12oz born Fri pm around 9pm      

Pippi - congrats on a   was certain it was a Bernadette you have in there....................  (probably means Suze is a little boy too as never seem to get it right!)

Love to all
ALF
xxxx


----------



## Mitchie

Suze; Good luck my lovley, so excited for you    My guess is a pink bundle of gorgeous-bay girlness weighing 7lb 8oz born Fri eve 11.30pm.    So exciting, take care hun and cant wait to hear your news !
Love and hugs to all.
Love Mitchie xxxxxxxxxxxxx
p.s Mines a M+P Primo Viaggio in polka dot and i love it !  xxxxxxxxxxx
p.s My ds went from 1.30 this afternoon til 7pm with NO NAP !!


----------



## Ju2006

Good luck Suze, so exciting !!!! 

Update from me : Had early scan today and we saw 2 bubs.  So twinnies for us, OMG !!! Twin 2 however had a slow/faint heartbeat so have to go back on 30th for another scan to see if still ongoing !  Got very mixed emotions about it at the moment as you can imagine !  OMG 3 under 3 if all goes well......gotta wish me luck ! LOL LOL 

Evening to everyone else, hope you don't all get snowed in tomorrow  !


----------



## Mitchie

As requested JUju ; Good luck ! Twinnies ..................Woohoo, know its early days but fingers crossed for Bubs and you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pippilongstockings

Ooh, wonder how Suze's getting on.........

Ju2006 - OMG!!  Fab news, will be keeping everything crossed for both your little beans +++++++

Mitchie - I remember when Luke first dropped his morning nap, I was knackered by the time he went to sleep!!

XX


----------



## LiziBee

Ju - wow! Can imagine how mixed up it must feel. Fingers crossed for you.
Lizi.x


----------



## HellyS

Ju - Can totally understand your worries - but so so happy for you xxx

Suze - Waiting with baited breath for news    so excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sorry I havent been around much, we have been back in hospital with Emily.  She is fine now though (just very happy to be out for Christmas and Santa coming)  On the pram subject we have a bugaboo camleon and I totally love it!  I didnt like them at first and was adamant I didnt want one but then I pushed it around the shop and fell in love!  I have checked the Oyster out and it looks totally fab!!

love to you all will hopefully get five minutes over the next few days to have a proper catch up

xx


----------



## Marielou

Hello ladies,

Sorry I've become a stranger, I didn't mean for it to happen, I have been quite down with PND and felt like I couldn't post much, because I should really be grateful for what I have got, but its not that simple, is it?! 
I've found having 2 very hard but wonderful also and wouldn't be without either of them.  Sam is a very demanding baby who won't let me put him down ever - he is a smiley sausage when he is being cuddled though    I think I was also very emotionally affected by his op when he was only 18 days old. 

Pippi - congrats on another boy, boys are the best!  I love having 2 boys they are already such good friends   Will reply to your lovely pm asap, it made me cry  

ju2006 - oh my, congrats on the BFP and twinnies!

Helly - Poor Emily, can't imagine how you cope with hospital so often   

Pram talk:  We have a mamas and papas switch, its like the pliko but is rear as well as forward facing in buggy mode   *heart* it.  Fab for those with toddlers, as it has an inbuilt toddler step. 

x


----------



## LLM

Hey Girls, louloumac here!!

Sorry I've been AWOL for so long but as you can imagine, I don't find many minutes in the day to get on the puter and when I do I'm normally frantically posting on the twins thread!!

Can you believe the girls are 8 months now?? Where on earth did that go??! I am loving every moment of being a twin mummy although I have to admit it is fairly knackering! Thankfully the girls sleep well but I don't seem to have a minute to myself between 7am-7pm! I am soooooo looking forward to christmas this year having spent so many years wanting to hide in a cave until it's all over but finally, I get to enjoy it with my darling daughters. Mum and I took them to a local garden centre last week to look at the christmas trees and lights and to see the girls faces was priceless, they were totally betwitched!! I am having all my family (Parents, Bro, SIL + 2 nephews) for Christmas Day and I can't wait. Must stop shopping soon though as DH will have a fit when he sees how much I've spent!!! I just want everything to be perfect this year.

I haven't had time to read back far but I just wanted to wish Suze all the best and I will pop back to see your news. 

Lizi - I hope all is well with your lovely family x
Sam - I'm [email protected] and sorry I still haven't met up with you x
Marie - Sorry to read you've been feeling down, I hope it soon passes x

Merry Christmas everyone,
Lou xx


----------



## Tiny21

Hi girls
I really thought I had posted more recently, oops, Big Sorry!! Only a brief post as waiting for DP to get off XBox to finish watching Spooks!! 

Quite a bit of snow here but we should be able to get to hospital if we need to!!  My family are suffering in Norfolk though, no power since 9 last night, really feel for them. 

MarieLou - you don't have to apologise , sending you virtual     

Lou  - sounds like a fab Christmas you have planned, I totally know what you mean about previous years wanting to be out of it and I love Christmas - so excited about this year and just hoping our LO will have made an appearance by then   - think they are too happy in there! 

Helly - sending you and Emily   , poor little thing but out again which is great. 

Ju - congrats on your twinnies news!!! WOW 

Eli - hope you are feeling better 

Hi Lizi, Pip, Alf

Keeping an eye on Suze on the other thread  and from an earlier post things were going slowly but progressing so hoping things might have sped up for her now!!! 

Will try and catch up more later
Love to all and hope the snow isn't affecting you in a bad way, though I do love it!! Haven't been out in it today - didn't dare risk it really!!

Tiny xxx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

marie - Don't apologise hun    Hope you are beginning to come out of that tunnel  

Suze  - Hope you're ok hun   ^good luck^

Tiny - Oooooh 1 more day!    

LLM - xmas will be fabby   I not bothered too much this yr, could do without it! but i keep focusing on next xmas!!   Also mothers day will be 'do able' next yr!!  

I met a woman tody and she has a little boy of about 16 months. I think she is from an old traveller family, mad as a hatter but lovely. she was saying what she has bought for her baby for xmas. she showed me the most hideous outfit. it was a 3 piece tweed suit, waistcoat, 3/4 length coat and trousers. she has bought some victorian style patent boots to go with it. Not sure where he is going to wear it    poor love, hes going to be trussed up like a chicken! She said she bought a £300 coat for him too!!    She doesn't know i'm pg yet, but i have a feeling I will be recieving some victorian clothes very soon!   

Love to all


----------



## HellyS

Just another fly by but wanted to give Marie a big     NEVER apologise for not being on here - we are here when you need us - just great to hear you are feeling better hun - keep in touch when you feel able - lovely to hear about your gorgeous boys    take care  

Come on Suze - news about Pip please!!!!!!!  Hope all is going well xxxx


----------



## *ALF*

PIP has arrived............................www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=221877.0


----------



## margesimpson

Well done suze!!!! and welcome to the world Pip!!!!
Sorry couldn't find the announcement posting so will have to dance here!


----------



## Tiny21

Just thought I would try with the link again as I couldn't get it to work either.

Brilliant news Suze - congrats on the birth of Libby, you must be over the moon, well done.      

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=221877.0

No movement here and it is B Day!!!!!

Tiny xx hoping to join Suze really soon xx


----------



## Ella*

Love *Suze'*s news, have sent her our congrats. How lovely. C'mon *Tiny*, get shifting 

*Ju* 

*Marie*, sorry to hear you've have PND. Hope it passes, how soon might it?

*Helly*, oh what a shame Emily had to pop back in, but as you say out now & looking forward to Christmas!

Love the pram talk, CANNOT WAIT!!! to try them all out! Going to wait til off steroids before venturing into shops & even then I am scared with winter flu & swine flu around whilst pg. How can I baby shop? Mind you, want to get the 12wk scan done before going into places like Mothercare, though am sure all is fine... After all, nothing to reportis good news, bar the nausea which of course should be good. It improved for a little while yesterday & then I got worried! 

Hi Alf, Lizee, marge, pip, llm, Eli, mitchie, mini, juju, everyone else, happy last w/e before Xmas!


----------



## Ella*

By the way, my lilypie ticker stopped working so I went back & collect bb code option instead of html code. Seems to have worked.


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

mines on the BB code  

I was desperate to buy somethng so i bought some bibs, some muslins and my friend sold me her moses basket for £15 so i brought that home today!! While DH was out i put a teddy in it and covered it up! He thinks i've now lost the plot completly!   
My excuse of having the basket so early is so the cat can get used to it as she runs whenever babies come into the house    i want to see if she jumps into the basket. I don't think she will as shes a strange one!  

Fab news on Suze


----------



## HellyS

Have posted on the news thread but wanted to add another Congrats to Suze - so so  happy for you!!!  What a fantastic Christmas you will be having this year!!

Come on Tiny we would like another Christmas bundle of gorgeousness very soon please  

Ella - I waited for ages before I bought anything it killed me though    I waited until my 20 week scan! (think I may have bought a pack of vests before then but cant remember!)  I blame baby brain i forget EVERYTHING - you have it all to look forward to  

Mini - Your post made me giggle I bet your DH thinks you are turning into a crazy woman  

love to everyone - Suzes news has really made my day!!!

Helly
xxx


----------



## pippilongstockings

Brilliant news Suze!!! Congratulations on becoming a Mummy :0)


----------



## LiziBee

Suze - congratulations!!! 
Marie -  you don't have to explain  In case you missed it after you told me a bout the BF training you did I became determined to find a course near me, unfortunately they all kept getting canceled due to lack of numbers BUT I finally have confirmation that I will be starting after the new year! You were my inspiration!
LLM and Sam - we really must arrange something in the new year, it is silly that we live so close and don't meet up more! 

Have iced the cake (with a lot of help from Rosa!), finished all the shopping and coped with a migraine as well - what a day! Must go and rest.
Love to all
Lizi.x


----------



## eli..g

Fab news from suze... hoping things get moving for tiny soon

Marie..  hoping that you are starting to feel better soon, you are a great mum and an insperation to us all here i'm sure.   I am in awe of every mother now, especially those with more than one....  
Hope that things will be brighter for you soon, but you have no need to appologise for not being here, you are very busy xx

Helly.. hope that you have a hospial free christmas and emily is still managing her choccy xx

Lou.. great to hear from you.. the piccy of the girls is lovely xx

LOve to all x


----------



## going it alone

Lizi and LLM - Yes we really must get together soon. I stopped at the top of your street Lizi afetre posting my uncle and aunties Christmas cards on Halstead Road. I stopped because Libby needed a wee so apologies if there was an icy patch!

Marie - Having two is def not the easiest job in the world.     coming your way. We're here when you need us. 

Love to all others, posting quickly before my internet drops off AGAIN

Sam x


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Eli - Just noticed you lived in B'mouth! My mum and dad live there, its where i'm from! (well born there) 

Which part do you live? We are going there for xmas!


----------



## pippilongstockings

Mini - you've got to meet Eli, she is lovely


----------



## juju81

I'm off to Dorset on 29th!  Love it down that way, not that i live far!!!!!


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

we'll be gone by then!


----------



## Mitchie

Suze ; CONGRATULATIONS !!! Post us the full details on here if/when u get a chance ! Hope all is going well new Mummy !!!! 
Marie; Snap! I fell to PND too, rocked my world big time, so i can empathise with what youre going thru. Please feel free to pm me if u want to talk about it hun xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx  

Hi to all ..................Can i just say now while i have the chance, Merry Christmas to you all, i hope you all have a really happy wonderful time, and that 2010 is a good year for you all !!!


----------



## Tiny21

Just wanted to send you all  while I can - in case things start moving!!! Doesn't seem much hope of that at the moment. Have a fab Christmas all and all those newly arrived little people - how special this Christmas will be. The best present ever.

Here's a little card for you all 
http://www.jacquielawson.com/preview.asp?cont=1&hdn=0&pv=3111930

Lots of love
Tiny xxx


----------



## Ella*

Ooh *Tiny*, surely soon? Well in soon meaning within the week? 

We are thrilled to have the GP let us hear the heartbeat yesterday.  It's made it all real again since the scan. Bar the sickness ( which has slightly improved!!!) I had wondered if everything was really happening. *Mini* you thought the same? Scan next week, all feeling real 

Hope to say Happy Christmas nearer the time but if not

 *Happy Christmas!! *  ​


----------



## Tiny21

Brilliant to hear the heartbeat - still gets me now, glad the sickness has improved Ella. I would def recommend a heartbeat monitor for home - reassured us several times until little one starts to move. 

going to go over some speed bumps soon while looking at lights  

Tiny xxx


----------



## LiziBee

Just popping on quickly to wish you all a very merry christmas! The presents are almost all wrapped, the shopping is done and snow is falling as I type!
Love and hugs to all!
Lizi.x


----------



## HellyS

In case I dont get a chance again just wanted to wish you all a VERY merry Christmas (and VERY sober Christmas to all you lucky bump ladies   )  It has been one heck of a year - the best/worst/happiest but im hoping that the next one will be full of happy times for us all!!!
Hope Santa is good to you all, especially our new addition little Libby Pauline  
love to you all
Helly and Emily
xxxx


----------



## Mitchie

Helly; Yup you need a more peaceful and stress-free new year ! 
Wishing you all that and more xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Tiny; OMG I'm SO excited for you and the imminent arrival of bubba tiny !    Lovely card too, thnaks !!
Ella; Fab news on hearing the hb hun, woohoo !!  Its IS real !! 
Yup Lizi, presents wrapped here too, stocking primed and ready to fill ( I have waited and prayed and wished and dreamt of this moment for SO long !!!!), just got a trifle to make and sausage rolls to bake and we are good to go !!

Love to all as always 
Mitchie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## spooks

Jayne Evelet & Rosypie SweetCaroline Viviennef Tibbelt Wolla Ginger Sarah JJ SAm
Suziegirl64 Debs30 Moodycat 3isacharm Anne_D Tamsin Sarahx Dazzled 
Sam mn Colly CKBE Kimberley24 Tiffanyb Stephanie1
BBPiglet7 Ju2006 Pip34 pippilongstockings RachJulie Gina 
Alison0702 SarW ALF LiziB Eli.g Tequilla Queen Helly Camberwell nell CalamityJ Bloofuss Louloumac Bronte
bungeee odette snoopygirl79 Maz08 ~ Melissa Mitchie Spaykay CKBE Daisee Marielou Ladylottie
millicent Hobbs Tiny21 Suze Dizzi juju81 paws LadyBella NorthernMonkey pippilongstockings
MargeSimpson drownedgirl SarW Mini Ella Teresal Ju2006 
(and anyone else I've missed  my memory's not what it used to be   )

    
Hope you have a lovely Christmas and best wishes for 2010[/size]


----------



## eli..g

wow very impresive spooks remembering all those names!!

Mini.. have pm'ed you in answer to your question.. when do you travel this way??

juju.. where will you be visiting down south??

Pippi.. bless ya.. shucks xx

Ladies... i have a question ....  f has started having tantrums this week, throwing himself at the floor and hitting his head on the wall.  What on earth do i do??  I really dont want him to hurt himself, do i ignore him or what...??  help!!


----------



## LiziBee

Eli - do what I did, go on Amazon and buy as many parenting books as your wallet will allow, read them all then still be confused and decide just to walk away and ignore it!  It's so hard know what to do for the best isn't it?!
Mitchie - I know. 4 xmases down the line and it still reduces me to (happy) tears!
Love to all
Lizi.x


----------



## pippilongstockings

Eli - I adopt one of two approaches, depending on what mood I'm in!  The first is completely ignoring (only really suitable if you're at home!) - I go into another room and he usually stops straight away.  Other times and if I'm for example in a shop - I hold him close and tight until he gives up.  Both approaches are effective.  When he stops I move on quickly and distract with other avtivities or diggers/lorries/birds etc.  Have a lovely Christmas lovely lady and I'll see you in the New Year  

Merry Christmas to all you lovely ladies!  Enjoy your Xmases with babies and/or bumps   

Pippi xx


----------



## pippilongstockings

Eli - I've got Toddler Taming which I found very useful and another (more fluffy) toddler behaviour book if you want to borrow them?  Both bought when I was at the end of my tether with tantrums - at about the same age as F!!  Our boys are similar in their personalities I think......


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Have a lovely xmas everyone  ​
[fly]         [/fly]


----------



## Marielou

Just wanted to wish you all a happy christmas!









Thank you all for the lovely messages re: PND, its lovely ot be among friends 

Had a lovely day, went on a steam train with Santa, was priceless to see Ethan's face!

Fantastic news from Suze!! 
x


----------



## *ALF*

I'd just like to say



     

WISHING YOU ALL A

VERY MERRY CHRISTMAS

AND A

HAPPY NEW YEAR

     

​


----------



## SarW

Wishing everyone a very Merry Christmas and may everyone's wishes for the new year come true!  

Love Sarah, Alice & 'Twiglet' 

XX

20 week scan booked for 6th January....So Excited! Pippi...Can you put my due date down for 27th May...not far behind you.


----------



## *Suze*

hey lovely yummy mummies and yummy mummies to be!

thank you for all the lovely messages after the birth of our gorgeous daughter Libby Pauline 

we had a lovely yet very emotional day yesterday and spent most of it in tears! we've had a lovely family day today, just us and its been just what i needed. Libby is just perfect, so so good (think she is too good to be true?!) she sleeps 3-4 hours and then feeds for 20-40 mins.....so we're getting a good amount of sleep each day and she is just totally gorgeous too!! 

love to everyone and their beautiful families and those awaiting their bundles of joy.....its just amazing!

all our love
Suze and Libby xx


----------



## juju81

Hope you all had a fantastic day yesterday

Eli - I live in  West Sussex but were going along the coast to Warmwell (holiday park near Dorchester) for the new year.

Suze - Its lovely to hear you sound so happy - lets hope the amount of sleep you are getting continues  

Quick catch up, promised dp I wouldnt go on much, ha ha!!!!


----------



## LiziBee

Keep popping in to see if there is any news of Tiny!
[fly]Come on Tiny!![/fly]
Suze - enjoy! Dead jealous on the sleep front, Mila has been an awful sleeper this week!
Love to all
Lizi.x

P.s. totally missed the fact that Dizzy had her DE baby until I checked the board for Tiny news!


----------



## Tiny21

Hi Lizi
No, still here!!! 
Hoping for movement but no signs 

Will catch up more later girls, trying to get a few chores done today!! As we have pretty much done nothing for several days now!! Why not, it is Christmas! 

Catch up later. 
Tiny xx


----------



## margesimpson

Merry Christmas everybody!  
Here's to 2010 being the best yet!     
Holiday hugs  
Marge, Homer & the bump xxx


----------



## eli..g

Hi all  

Hope you all enjoying the festive season with your lo's xx

We had a lovley time with lots of lovley gifts!!

Thanks for your advice ladies, i have those books pippi, have been reading intently.  Things have improved, but hubby been around lots so i've had lots of help.  Will try the holding tight one when i'm a bit stronger.  
I do wonder if he's teehting again, he seems to be chewing everything again  

Wishing all you lovley ladies a happy new year, and juju i hope the dorset weather is good for you while you are down this way.  The place you are staying is around 25mins drive from me. have fun xx

Exx


----------



## *ALF*

Just a quick one to wish everyone a HAPPY NEW YEAR may 2010 bring you all your dreams come true!!!!!!


----------



## Tiny21

May 2010 bring everything you wish for. 
xxx


----------



## HellyS

Happy New Year everyone!!!  Hope each every one of your dreams come true this year.

Come on Tiny I am waiting with baited breath for news!!!!

love to you all 
Helly and Emily
xxxx


----------



## LiziBee

Happy New Year!
and happy birthday Tiny, or even happy birth day Tiny!!
Love and hugs
Lizi.xxx


----------



## pippilongstockings

Happy Birthday Tiny!!  Hope all goes well with the induction today and you have a swift, drug-free birth  

Happy New Year everyone  

P xx


----------



## Ella*

*Happy New Year everyone!*  
May 2010 be all we hope it will!

Oooh great news about your birth starting today *Tiny*! All the best! ( has to be a boy?)

I had my 12 week scan and cannot believe that a baby is in there still , I am beginning to adjust but only just. So exciting! Nausea is wearing off but still lingering. Really looking forward to stopping retching and spitting. Now spitting, no one mentions that but once I had trouble drinking liquids & when my nausea was at it's worst my saliva was excessive and tasted fowl so I couldn't swallow it and had to spit all the time, really gross. I am still doing it, slightly less but worried it's a habit now . Have never heard anyone else do this?


----------



## *ALF*

Ella - 12 weeks already, were has that time gone?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  You'll soon realise there is a baby in there when it starts kicking you!!!!! Glad the nausea is wearing off, mine redused at 12 weeks and was gone by 14 weeks.  Not heard of the saliva/spitting thing before sorry.

Tiny - hope all is going well - I also reckon you have a little boy there!!!!!

We had a good Christmas, J soon got the idea of what these presents are all about although she wanted to stop and play with everything as she opened it, so it took a few hours to get through everything.  Her response when she saw all the presents under the tree - Oh wow!!  Unfortunately Christmas was mared slightly when J came out with Chicken pox spots on Boxing day, but we were lucky to get away with a very mild dose, she was affected more by the cough and cold that came with it, rather than the spots!

Love to all
ALF
xxx


----------



## margesimpson

Hi all, just a quick fly by as on in-laws pc.

Happy New Year everybody!

Tiny - thinking of you with fingers crossed that all goes well! 

Ella - glad you're feeling a little better. The nose-bleeds seem to be pretty common - but yuk eh?  Not sure about the spitting - although the funny taste is familiar. I seemed to be constantly popping tictacs for a while.

Alf - love the idea of J coming down and seeing the presents. Hope everybody's feeling a bit better now!

This Christmas/New Year has been soooo different from last year. We've been having a ball telling people - even our brothers didn't know up until this point. I'm always pretty reflective at Hogmanay, so we were pretty flat last year and just wanted it over. This year, I had one non-alcoholic beer   and was in bed by 10pm but was just so much happier. I know all of you on here will understand!
Hugs,
Mx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Afternoon all!  

Tiny i'm sure you are well on your way to motherhood or baby Tiny has made his/her arrival and you are busy having lots of cuddles    

Marge - How many weeks are you? I think you are a couple of weeks ahead of me? Have you felt it move yet? We told the rest of the family (mums side) my aunty was miffed that she wasn't 'informed' when we were doing the cycle and when we found out!!   Long and very anoying story but all ok now!  

Ella - No not heard of the spitting thing either!!   But i did dream that i had a hard bit of spit in my mouth and spat it out!!!   

Well our NYE was ruined by a trip to A/E   Just as i was getng ready to go out i went to the loo and there was blood when i wiped    I showed DH who agreed defo blood (he didn't belive me when i had a spot at 8 weeks!!   ) anyway thought the worst and asked a friend who is a m/w what i should do and she said i will only panic so to go to a/e my other friend is an a/e nurse so she said to go to her hospital as her friend was on duty so would get me in quick and would look after me! so off we went. I didn't cry and remained calm, but we had to wait about 2 hours to see the gynae doc who had been called away to do a C/S   anyway he came down just before miodnight! So at midnight i was having probes stuck up me     

Everything was fine, no blood and uterus right size etc (They don't scan after hours or if you are under 16 wks! )    He was certain everythng was fine, my blood results were good too. 

Came home and went to bed the next morning i got up and felt sore down below, but thought it was where he had been prodding! (he bloody hurt   ) But it felt really sore so I had to get DH to have a look!   He then told me i had a skin tag which was red raw with no skin on it             I never knew i had a tag (must of grown blooming quick!!) anyway i had a look with a mirror and then noticed it had been .........................bleeding!!!    so this was the blood i wiped!!!    so i spent NYE in a/e for no fecking reason!!   I was relieved but annoyed with myself and the doc, surely he saw it??   

I googled skin tags in pg and its a common thing to happen, someting to do with the hormones, and ladee garden ones are common too!    trust me to get them and in the most embarrassing place!! I'm going to tell the GP to take it off cos i catch it when go to the loo and don't want it ripping when i'm in labour   (they can freeze it off)

I told my friend who has twins and she had loads of them just not in her bits!!!


----------



## LiziBee

I keep logging in to see if there is any Tinybaby news!

Ella - I always spit when I feel sick, something inside of me is just so sure that if I swallow the saliva I will hurl!
Marge - I had quite a few nose bleeds too. Glad you had a blast telling everyone!
Mini - I had way to many tags grow and not all of them went back. I now have one large left one on my ear lobe and another, well lets say its somewhere between Saturn and Neptune! (though thankfully not of the same size!) Strangely it seems my mum and my gran also grew tags there, I know this as my Gran recently had to have hers removed as it was causing some problems which was when my mum told me about hers.

Love to all
Lizi.x


----------



## HellyS

Re: skintags....I got loads too!  Not on my ladybit but LOTS on my (.)(.) and they are still there  

Tiny - Hoping you are laying in bed with baby Tiny as we speak  

Love to you all
helly
xxx


----------



## spooks

hello  
tiny's baby reluctant to make an appearance yet despite gentle persuasion, hopefully have some news later today 
 hugs to tiny and dp


----------



## *ALF*

Oh spooks, got all excited then when I saw you'd posted............................. come on baby tiny mummy and daddy have been waiting long enough now time to make your arrival.....................................


----------



## pippilongstockings

Oh Tiny, I hope things are going ok    Come on Baby Tiny mummy and daddy can't wait to meet you!!

Surreal but great day here - my SIL has FINALLY had her baby!  Baby Sean Anthony Benjamin born by C-Section a couple of hours ago - welcome to the world baby Sean  

AND my sister has just called to tell me she's pregnant!  No idea how pregnant she is, the conception indicator says 3+ weeks so it's anyone's guess really  

AND it's snowing!!

What a day  

P x


----------



## juju81

Hi, just popped on to see if anynews from Tiny, sorry no personals, feeling as rough as anything with cough & cold!  Xmas was ok, new year break was fab, back to work tomorrow.  Only 39 working days left, yippee!!!!!  

Have my Glucose Load test tomorrow, results weds at mw appointment!

Be back soon

xxxxx


----------



## Ella*

Waiting for Tiny's news ( & hearing if it's a boy  )

Pipi, congrats to your SIL! ( & sis bfp too)

Sorry to hear you are under the weather Juju, yay to only 39 days


----------



## eli..g

Seems we are all waiting for tiny's news.....

                                              .....................still!  Thinking of you tiny xx

Fab news for sis pippi, congrats to her!!  And lovely to hear about your sil too xx

Ella, nightmare about the saliva thing, eukk.  I bet now next time I feel sick ill be thinking of that and doing the same!! 

I thought it was just me who go loads of skin tags, is that why I got so many when pregnant??  Has anyone had them removed??  Thinkin of it?

Gutted Christmas and New Year is all over, hubby back to work tomorrow.  Been great him having some time off x

Will keep popping back tonight to check on tiny's news
Exx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

eli - Yes its to to with pg   I'm going to ask to have mine removed. I've read they can freeze them off. Feel like a freak with them on my lady bits!


----------



## juju81

Mini - warning, I had mine frozen off of my neck 1) it didnt work 2) it hurt like hell.  Urm...where exactly is it, inside or out?


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Outside!   just near wee wee bit!!


----------



## eli..g

Tee hee.. I have one on my lady bits too!!  Well just as leg meets lady parts.


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Yay i've found someone with one on their lady bits!!!!


----------



## spooks

Tiny Update
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=222909.0


----------



## Ella*

*Many congrats Tiny & Mr Tiny*  ​
Lmao, i knew it would be a boy, typical man couldn't be a##ed to move .


----------



## pippilongstockings

WOOHOOOOOO!!!! So glad your lovely baby boy has finally arrived, you must be knackered!  

Enjoy these precious first few days, they are so special  

Pippi xx


----------



## LiziBee

Brilliant!!!
Spooks please do send them our love and tell Tiny to send more details! 
Lizi.xx


----------



## spooks

will do


----------



## Ella*

How is Tiny Spooks? Do we have a name for baby yet?

How's everyone with their skin tags nose bleeds & sickness


----------



## LiziBee

Come on Tiny, we neeeeeed more information! 

Had my first day on the breastfeeding course today. I think it went well and most importantly the girls settled into the creche so well they didn't want to leave! Really looking forward to next week.

So, how's everyone coping with the snow?
Only a couple of cms here so no great action 
Lizi.x


----------



## spooks

hi everyone - Tiny and baby tiny (who's rather large) are doing well, I'm not sure how much detail she wants to give and we're only having time for brief texts at the moment (think she's a bit busy     ) but I'm sure she'll fill you in in a few days.


----------



## spooks

Forgot to say - love to everyone and well done Lizi on the breast feeding course - no way would I have suceeded without the breast feeding nurse - BF was, without a doubt, the hardest thing I've ever done so it's great that you will become a counsellor.


----------



## margesimpson

Yippee!!! So pleased that baby Tiny (or not so Tiny!) has arrived!  
Well done and huuuuge congratulations Tiny and DH!
Hope you're doing well  
Mx


----------



## bungeee

Huge congrats Tiny, so happy for you!

Hello all you other lovely ladies old and new!

Special hello's to my old pal Spooks, how are you?  Hope baby Spooks is doing well!  I echo what you say about breastfeeding but I'm so glad I perservered.  One of the bungeee boys has started to reufuse me this week but the other is a real boob monster and so no stopping him just yet! 

Love and luck to all you mums to be!
x


----------



## spooks

wow bungee a breastfeeding twim mummy! Hope everything is great with you. 
we're all doing very well here thanks, don't have much time to post any more but I often think of you and remember that great run of BFP's - there were loads of us one after each other - a summer of successes. 
Baby spooks is doing very well and into everything. I'm back to work (full time) in a few weeks   but Dh is taking over      which he is really looking forward to and will be wonderful at.

Hope everyone else is well. 

Marie -   hope you are well  

TQ - hope the twins are well and your hospital visits are few this year   

helly - hope emily is dping well  

just read back a few posts as I'd missed all the 'skin tag' chat      hope everyone is well and not chaffing too much  

mimi- sorry to hear of your NYE's night out - hope all is well now, take care  

Pipi - it's baby city with you at the moment - how lovely.  

Tiny and baby are at home and doing well     

Love to everyone else  
spooks


----------



## pippilongstockings

Spooks we NEED more info!!  I am so so super broody since the arrival of my lovely nephew, I need photos, birth details, the whole lot


----------



## LiziBee

Spooks - I know you are being good and keeping Tiny's info confidential so PLEASE make her post NOW!!!! 

It's too quiet on here, what's going on (I had a migraine, what's your excuse?!) We need more embarrassing subject matter!
Love to all
Lizi.x


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Got another Headache!     
I had a dream that i had the baby by C-section and i had no bags packed, no baby clothes, nothing!! When it was born it was a really ugly boy   

Come on spooks tell Tiny to post so we can al go Ahhhhhhhhhhhh at the name and pic!!


----------



## HellyS

Im still around just not had time to post (and not much to say!)  Im back at work after the holidays and dont seem to get five minutes and when I do I am addicted to ********!

Yes Tiny like the others have said we NEED more info on your bundle of joy hun  

Bungee - Well done you on breastfeeding two!!!!!  WOW!!!!!

All good here.  Emily has stayed out of hospital since before Christmas - yippeee!!!  She has put 4oz on since her last trip and she is now the grand old weight of 16 1/2 lb at nearly 15 months!!  She is into absolutely everything now and although isnt walking yet she hates being on the floor and wants to cruise or walk holding your hands ALL of the time - she is such a cheeky monkey (gets that from daddy) and totally gorgeous (obviously like me   ) still loving every second!

Hope you are all well and enjoying your babies and bumps

Love to you all as alwys
Helly
xxx


----------



## pippilongstockings

Wow Helly, 16 1/2lb is really good!!  So glad you managed to have Xmas away from horrid hospitals stays and visits.

Ha ha Mini, even if your baby is seriously ugly you'll think it's the most beautiful thing in the world!!  Looking back Luke was pretty scary looking in the early days but I thought he was gorgeous    Obviously he's a real stunner now  

Right, embarrassing subject matter let me think.........!  I coughed the other day and did a little wee


----------



## Ella*

*pippi*, now that's why I am religiously doing my pelvic floor exercise! I remember once being in hysterics at an open air gig. It was puring with rain, we'd drunk a lot & were unintentionally sporting wet t shirts . Don't remember why in hysterics but we ended up lying on the floor in the mud as we couldn't even stand. With that my friend said ' oh gawd, still howling with laughter, I've wet myself'. It made us laugh more, howl even, but once sober I thought, crikey, she told me it was since kids & I knew I'd make extra effort with pelvic floor. Whether it works or not............. Scared 

*Tiny*, c'monnnn!!!!! Don't you want to tell us the fun, the gore, the baby's name!!!!

*Helly*, lmao, after wtaching XXL kids last night, if Emily ends up overweight you'd cheer her on! It's fab news it really is! xx

My embarrassing contribution? My village must think I am a yobbo as still spitting, more like gobbing on the pavement when out walking the dog. Should use a tissue but I am discreet, I just hope discreet enough. I need to stop it now!! I find if I am drinking a drink or eating a sweet I tend to improve. My saliva isn't yuk anymore so why not swallow? It can make me retch if do  depressing!


----------



## spooks

I  just had a bath then about 10 mins later blew my nose and half the bath water poured out of my ........ well you know where from    whose idea was it to share this stuff...  lizi you started it .. have you got anything you'd like to share?


----------



## spooks

whoooo hoo just noticed tiny is online!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LiziBee

Yo, Tiny, over here!! We want details NOWWWWW! 

Pelvic floor exercises work I'm sure of it, that's why I'm still doing a couple of hundred every day!! Thank goodness that even after a 9lb12oz vaginal delivery and a previous one with ventuse I am still fine though I do admit on some occasions it has taken a lot of concentration to control it!

Mini - Pip speaks the truth, you will be completely convinced that you have given birth to the most beautiful baby ever no matter what they look like. (Where as I really do have the 2 most beautiful girls ever and everyone else is just fooling themselves! )

Helly - great news about Emily!

Right, have a child free afternoon so must go and clean!!
love to all
Lizi.xxxxx


----------



## pippilongstockings

Ha ha Ella, the pelvic floor excercises didn't work for me    Much better now than just after the birth though - wee everywhere!!  Maybe that's enough embarrassing details about my (lack of) bladder control for now though!

Lizi/Mini - I can clearly see that my new nephew isn't the most beautiful baby in the world but I still think he's gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous    So it doesn't just hold true for your own in my experience!  I want to eat him all up!

Yoohoo Tiny - we need some details about your lovely baby boy    I'm off to stalk you now........


----------



## pippilongstockings

ooooh.....details.......

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=222909.30


----------



## juju81

I keep sneezing & weeing!!!!!!!  Try & do some pelvic floors but get bored after doing about 5!!!!

Thanks for the link, already seen it...I like names!!!  I appreciate why some people keep schtum tho, i'm too gobby, your'll have every single gross detail from me, lol!!!!!

Just had a horrible (or nice thought) am I next to have mine on the list


----------



## Ella*

*Juju*, yay! Tell us the horrible or nice thought!

*Spooks*, 

*Lizi*, yay! Great news re proof of pelvic floor, holding for 10 as I type!

*Pippi*, lmao, what did you do? Extra thick tena lady? I mean really, what do you do?


----------



## Mitchie

You Guys make me      
Cant talk now (Casualtys just started  )  but love you guys xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LiziBee

And while we are talking about Tena lady you PG ladies might like to know that these are soooooo much better than the normal 'disposable' postnatal knickers! http://www.tena.co.uk/Women/products/product-range/Post.aspx

Lizi.x

/links


----------



## pippilongstockings

Hee hee stop making me laugh ladies, you know how terrible my bladder control is  

Seriously though, the first couple of days after birth it was awful - I could somehow keep it in until I got to the loo but then I had no control at all!!  Apparently it's normal cos it's all been so stretched and damaged but I was worried it would stay that way forever!!  It got much better very quickly but I don't think I'll ever be the same!  

Lizi - I used really cheap Asda pants that I just chucked out after use.  Much better than the normal disposable maternity pants which are awful.  Will have a look at those Tena pants though, they might be better again......

juju - yep you're next    Woohoo, as many details as you are happy to give sounds great to me!  I love all the gory details - one of the first questions I asked my SIL was about her first post-birth poo 

Anyway, should be working so better go.
P xx


----------



## going it alone

I bought cheap cotton knickers too - a pack of deep granny pants and a pack of bikini - incase of CS or natural. 

I kept on forgetting about pelvic floor but seem to be ok 3 yrs on, despite a natural twin birth. I guess I'm lucky. I did get the shock of my life during a coughing fit in hospital - my water's broke!

Lizi - Where are your embarrassing stories!!!!!? I do still use your line though - everyone THINKS their babies are beautiful - I KNOW mine are! But I also know that Libby wasn't the mnost beautiful newborn. She was prem, hadn't lost the facial hair and hasn't gained the body fat on her face and she looked slightly like a cross between a baby chimp and Mother Theresa. Like Rosa and Mila, she is gorgeous now.

Bungee - Well done you on BFing twins. I made it to 14 weeks but had to give up becasue of Amelie's lactose intolerance. Until then I didn't realise that breast milk had 5 times the lactose of cow's milk.

I did enjoy the skin tag stories. The only prob is that my dad has one on his ear and everytime I look at it now...

I'm sorry if I don't post very often now. I do read but don't always get the time to post as internet is on and off

Love to all
Sam x


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

I'm supposed to be in work but trying to wait til the snow stops  I've still got my slippers on 

Can't stop laughing at the embarressing stories...............ok do you want 2 of mine, i said 2!! 

Number 1

I had just finished one of my many txs and went on a training course. I knew the trainer from yrs back where we used to work together. Anyway AF was like a double murder and i went to the loo and another murder occured  so I went to flush the loo and guess what.....it didn't flush     and guess who was standing outside waiting  the trainer  I said "oh the toilet wn't flush" she said "not worry" I thought yes but its not wee wee  I had no choice but to let her in and try to block it from my mind forever.....until now  

Number 2

NYD 2010. MIL and FIL came for lunch. FIL is a bit dense and  I went upstairs, whcih he saw me do, i went to the loo and yes admittedly i didn't lock the door but shut it. Anyway he walked right it       

Again i said oh don't worry, and tried to block it out!!! Its not that he saw much as i had my tent convering my bits plus a big roll of flab hanging down


----------



## pippilongstockings

ha ha mini, shame you didn't have a strategically placed skin tag to block your FILs view!!

GIA - I'm going to be nervous now every time I sneeze just in case my waters go  

Must go and think of some more embarrassing stories, I must have loads.....


----------



## Tiny21

Hi Ladies
Thank you for all of your support and congrats. WOW - to have our little man home and know he is ours is so   in a   way but also pretty overwhelming and daunting. Can't really believe it still. 

I doubt this will be a long post as little   will probably want   quite soon. 
Actually left him upstairs and we are downstairs - panicking!! DP has already checked him once and we have the monitor!.  He is being great overnight usually feeding twice - this morning at 8 for half an hour. 
Mostly during the day he is quite alert and awake, sometimes we have crying but often I think he just wants cuddles. He lost just over 10% of his birth weight on day 5 so they nearly didn't let us  out but because he had tongue tie and had to have some formula in hospital they said to monitor his feeding closely and wake him to feed which we did. They seemed happy as they knew he was feeding and is so alert and not a small boy - he is SO long!! He has gorgeous hair that all the midwives kept commenting on.  Hoping the weigh in today will be OK, midwife due at some point. 

I will post more and will read back when I have time (um, realising that doesn't really happen!). 

We are loving getting to know our little man. He arrived at 6.11am on 4th Jan weighing 8lb 5 - really reluctant to come out but the main thing is that he is healthy and well (may post birth story at some point but not the best of reads!). Mummy is still very very sore and can't sit down - really hoping this will ease soon as it limits positions with him - any recommendations to help with recovery from 3rd degree tear would be V welcome   Breastfeeding is going quite well - demanding but because I can't get comfy it is making it harder. 

We came out of hospital or the birth centre that we transferred to on Saturday (having been in all of this year!! We went in on my birthday 1st Jan and came out on 9th Jan)- coming out with little man in his car seat what a   moment.  Sadly the snow has meant that family hasn't yet been able to visit but at least that has given us some time to get used to being at home with him. 

Probably a very disjointed post - Mummy brain!! Daddy is being great and really helpful, dreading Mon when he goes back to work to be honest

Anyway will sign off now and try to get on a bit more at some point. Can't believe the MIL is going to be the first family person to meet him - even DP doesn't get on with her but she is coming today with DP's brother, who we also don't get on with and never speak to  , could hardly say no though could we. They are travelling 3 hours but don't think they will stay that long! 

Midwife here
better go!!

Tinyxxx


----------



## pippilongstockings

Aaah Tiny, your post has made me   - the first few days are such a lovely time, even with the discomfort and lack of sleep!  I only (!) had 2nd degree tears but I used to have a bath every day with a little bit of salt in it on the advice of my midwife.  It kept it clean but did sting a bit! She also recommended some essential oil but I can't remember what it was.....  And if you're into homeopathy then arnica might help the bruising.  Sounds like you had quite a time of it but if you think it'll help you then do write your birth story.  If you want to chat through anything I'm always happy to listen, just PM me    As for the BFing, you are doing really well!  It is hard in the early days but it pays off eventually when it gets easier and you can just bung them on when they start squaking  

P xx


----------



## LiziBee

Tiny - contact your local NCT and ask to borrow their 'valley cushion'. If it is out on loan to someone else then contact your HV and ask if they have one you can borrow. Essential oil in the bath water is lavender.

Embarrassing moments - 1) apparently I sang right the way through my first EC (they upped the sedation for the next one) I can only barely remember someone telling me to shut up! 2) After DD2 was born I told my DH it felt like I'd been rogered by a cactus just as MIL and FIL walked in and FIL asked what on earth I meant! 3) During the birth I was quite embarrassed that I poo'd while pushing and almost proud that I covered the art work on the opposing wall with blood!

Sam - I saw Libby when she was tiny and she was gorgeous, hair or no hair! (And so was her sister!)

GTG, girls are on their way home for tea!
love to all
Lizi.x


----------



## margesimpson

Tiny - oh, it sounds so amazing/surreal/emotional taking the wee man home! Well done on keeping trying the BFing, must be hard if you're so sore. How do you manage without sitting down?   Maybe the new baby will be a bonding thing and you and DH will end up closer to her? Otherwise, you're the mum, you're the boss. Close the curtains and don't answer the door!  

Pippi - ouch   Sounds so sore with salt in the bath, but trying to absorb all these tips, just in case.

OMG - Juju - you're next?! Wow!  I'm still a long way down the list, but it suddenly seems very real!

Going it alone - lovely to hear about you and the girls. Are we talking big granny cottons - would they fit over the bump?

Lizi - blood!?   , cactus rogering?   singing?  

Mini - oh poor you! Poor FIL!   Well it'll prepare him if you start whipping the bazoombas out to breastfeed in a few months!  

AFM, I obviously shared a little too much with colleagues the other day. They keep asking me if I feel any movements yet, which I don't, so someone said it's a bit like gas. So I said I definitely had that and then started with "well....sometimes when I sneeze, just as the pressure builds up, a wee fart squeaks out!" Picture awkward silence moment!    Me and DH just crack up!  

RE: pelvic floor exercises - I can only hold it for about 1second!   Am I doing it wrong?
Feeling MILES better now, so have now moved onto worrying that I'm not feeling any movements yet!   
Mx


----------



## pippilongstockings

Ha ha ha Lizi, it does feel a bit like you've been rogered by a cactus doesn't it    How did your in-laws take it?  Do they have a sense of humour??  My in-laws would have been embarrassed a few years ago but I think I've embarrassed the embarrassment out of them in the last 10 years  

Marge - you need to sort out your ticker, I never know how far along you are!!  Yep, it's real, you're really gonna have to give birth and have the peeing, cactus rogering experiences    As for pelvic floors, there are 2 types - the 'snatch' (hee hee) where you just do quick tightenings, then the long hold squeezes.  You're supposed to gradually build up the number you do and the length of time you can hold the long ones.  BTW - your embarrassing story made me laugh out loud, that's the sort of thing that I would do!

Got my gorgeous new nephew coming round for tea tomorrow, his first ever trip out (apart from journey back from hospital).  I seriously worried about what to cook for him til I realised he's only 10 days old......!  Roast chicken it is!

P xx


----------



## margesimpson

Pippi -   Just remember to use low salt gravy - got to think of bubba's health!  

Yippee - new ticker seems to show up!


----------



## pippilongstockings

Yep, can see it now!  Wow nearly 19 weeks that's gone sooooo quickly!!  

Will take your advice about the low salt gravy....


----------



## Ella*

Good to hear from you Tiny! Wow, that was quite a spell in hospital, bet it was lovely getting home. ounds wonderful


----------



## going it alone

Oh I forgot my embarrasing story. The girls had been born, I had lost a lot of blood and was not feeling at my best. I had returned from theatre so was in the delivery room with the girls and my dad. He was holding Amelie as she had not long been born and Libby was under a heat lamp. My mum had gone to make the necessary phone calls. The nurses came in and proceded to give me a strip wash - with MY DAD in the room! He concentrated SO hard on Amelie through the entire episode and I simply didn't have the energy to ask them to stop. We didn't speak about it then and haven't spoken about it since!

Marge Simpson - I bought granny cottons and bikini style ones, not knowing if I'd have a c-section scar or not. I just bought them a few sizes too big. I did the same with a cheap night shirt from Matalan to give birth in, cheap enough to be disposable. 

Any suggestions how to tire out three year olds? Mine currently go preschool on Tuesday morning, followed by gymnastics, ballet AND swimming in the afternoon/evening, then go preschool 9-3 on Weds, followed by dancing tots 3.30-4.15, a toddler group Thurs am and nursery in the pm, and then go to preschool 9-3 on Friday and still only sleep their normal amount. Ithought that once they had funded places and went to preschool more that they'd be more tired. The poor dog can't be walked anymore at the weekends. I am shattered! I go to work on Wednesday in body only, my mind is def still in bed.

Love to all

Sam x


----------



## Ella*

Brill stories, I am going to have a think, I am sure I have had enough cringy moments to share! 

Not the best one but whilst I think- when about 11 yr old we needed to do a urine sample for school nurse. Well I took my glass beaker into the loo & filled it!!! It was about the size of a very large tumbler say 1/2 pint. I filled it to nr the brim & left where told on the sink edge. Went home & told mum who needless to say laughed & said I think a cm might have done. School nurses must have  alaugh!


----------



## HellyS

Embarrassing stories....errrrmm probably quite a few!  The ones that spring to mind are probably:-

The day I went for a scan at our clinic after being concerned that there was no baby there, whipped me undies off and lay legs akimbo on the bed..... "actually we do this one on your stomach..." said the professor  

or

When i visited the loo at work(with the toilet backing onto a window) and didnt realise that the window cleaner was outside.... 

I'm sure there are plenty more but will have a think!!  Loving this conversation  

Enjoy your weekend ladies 
xxx


----------



## LiziBee

Sam - buy a 'sit and spin', actually, buy two! (Then connect them up to the national grid, Rosa goes at a rate of knots on hers!)

Loving all the stories!
Lizi.x


----------



## pippilongstockings

Oh dear, I've got another embarrassing story!  I was holding my lovely new nephew the other day and my nipples started leaking!!  It was really obvious as well, I didn't think it would start this early    I'll be wearing breast pads from now on I think!


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

I didn't realise they leaked BEFORE the birth!!


----------



## juju81

Mini - OMG.  I cant believe you are very nearly 20wks.  When is your scan?

Also, not everyones lak before hand so dont panic....yet!!!


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

I know its gone so quick once I reached 12 weeks!! I;ve stopped stressing too! And can feel clompy jnr!


----------



## juju81

Just replied on other thread!  Yep, my flew once I got past my 12 wk scan......even now it is flying past, think its cos i'm always on the countdown to my midwife appoints which are now every 2 wks


----------



## pippilongstockings

Think it's because I BF'd before so they know what they're doing this time round!  I didn't get any leaking last time til about 36 weeks and that was only a tiny amount.  It's lovely when you can feel them isn't it?  Although not so lovely when they keep you awake at night grrrrr!


----------



## pippilongstockings

Ha ha just read my reply back and thought I should clarify that I meant it's nice when you can feel baby not when you can feel your boobs!


----------



## LiziBee

Pip - LOL!!
Everyone's PG is going so fast I can't keep up. Still itching to hear more from Dizzy and Tiny on how things are going as well.
No more embarrassing stories from me, at least not today!
Lots of love to all
Lizi.x


----------



## margesimpson

Hiya Pinkcat - welcome to the thread, sounds like the right place for you! Congratulations on being 17wks already! The MS is awful isn't it! Dont' feel a fraud if it all gets too much and you have to just lie around doing nothing!

Mini/Juju - your pregnancies are flying past for me. I'm sort of hiding behind you two, thinking I've still ages to go!

Pippi/other mums who BF'd - does the (.)(.) pain get any better later in the pregnancy? I read the phrase - "feels like crows hanging off my nipples" and that sounds about right!  

AFM - had anomaly scan yesterday. The sonographer spent ages going through everything with us, so it was so interesting and we got to sort of make some sense of all the cloudy swirls. Everything looked fine which was such a huge relief of course. Especially as I'm still not able to feel any movements. Apparently the placenta is at the front, which is fine, but will mean that I can't feel anything for a while longer. Even on the scan, you could see bubs punching at the scanner, but the skin not moving at all. 

Is it about time we started looking at nursery stuff/prams etc? Feel a little disorganised compared to some of you?!

Mx


----------



## eli..g

Pippi.. te he that really made me laugh 

pinkcat.. welcome, seems like you have come to the right place.  Hope you feel at home. 

marge.. good to read your scan went went well.  cant comment too much on the bfeeding as didn't manage for too long, but what I did felt like a sabre tooth tiger tugging at my tits!! But i'm sure that if i had persisted it would have improved!

Cant think of an embarasing story for me just now, but first one that comes to my head is dh walking in on my mum in the bath when i still lived at their house!!  He was just so embarassed and still is if i mention it!

Finlay been at nursery today, first thing he did when he came home was push past me, and trot off to the telly saying ' tractor tractor' looking for his tractor dvd!  So here i am redundant while he his veged out infront of the tv!!


----------



## margesimpson

Hmmm...crows and sabre tooth tigers? Really looking forward to that!  

Eli - poor DH. Yup, tractor beats mum everytime, until they're sick/tired/hungry/cold.......I suppose? I can't wait to see our bubs start to talk.


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Just a quicky cos doing tea, My 20 scan came through, its on 8th Feb   

Got my dream jeanie cushion for bed today. Mmmmm going to have a nice sleep tonight!


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Pinkcat - Yes we will be celebrating together! I'm actually 1 day ahead as my ticker is a pain in the **** and i have to keep updatng it   But in the pg game, 1 day ahead doesn;t mean much nearer the due date!


----------



## LiziBee

Pinkcat - Welcome (love the avatar! Have you seen icanhascheezburger.com ?) Good on you for having the SF jab. I will certainly be taking the girls for theirs as soon as my GP will let me!
Mini - sleep well!
Eli - my girls say they don't want to go to nursery but I have to prize them away to come home with a crowbar sometimes!
Marge - BUGGY SHOPPING?! I soooooo loved buggy shopping but tbh I now feel I really should have gone for the M&P pilko after all.

Another busy day tomorrow, breastfeeding course in the morning and 'Foundations for learning' in the afternoon - best go and make the packed lunches!
love to all
Lizi.x

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## Ella*

*Eli*, great news that Finlay enjoyed nursery.

Hi* pinkcat* 

I am so relaxed about bf that I hadn't given it much thoguht if I struggled, lmao with cows & crows I might get jittery about it nearer the time

Great news for those that have had 20wk scan & dates coming in for it. Mine isn't til 23rd feb so a while to wait. Saw midwife for 15wk check & she has kindly booked me in for 18 wks too so I can do heartbeat etc again rather than 21wks I think that she would have normally booked.
All well but no bump. Midwife not 100% but think uterus is just beginning to come out of pelvis. So it'll be a while yet but it's happening!!


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

I don't think it has. If you go on the website you can get the stockists


----------



## going it alone

Hi all,
Just a quickie from me, as per usual.

Lizi - The girls had their SF jabs last night. Libby woke around 10pm with a sore arm and was niggly through til around 1 then slept until I woke them both this morning. Amelie woke up complaining of a sore arm but that was the last we heard about it and they have been fine all day, not as much as a red arm. When I had mine my arm was sore for a couple of days, feeling a bit like it had been punched. Apart from that I was fine too. The kids at school all sailed through it too!

Pinkcat - Congrats on your BFP and WELCOME. Sorry, not up to date on buggies so I'm not sure about handles.

Mini -my (.)(.) didn't leak before the birth, not even with double the hormones.

Must dash, still have work to do before attacking the ironing pile.
Love to all
Sam x


----------



## Tiny21

Hi girls
Can't stay, Baby Tiny not exactly settled and nearly time to start trying to get to bed - last night took nearly 3 hours to get him settled, so hoping tonight will be a bit better. 

Just had to reply to Pinkcat as we have the Oyster - sorry to say it has got the 'foamy' handles - I would imagine it will be difficult to find one without but they must exist or maybe there are covers?? 

Gosh I had no idea how little time I would have - finding it really hard to post at all let alone read back!! 

can't believe how much he is changing and growing 17 days old already!!! We are trying to cope with colic at the moment which is pretty draining but the infacol seems to be gradually helping. Breastfeeding is demanding in terms of time, easy in that no prep to do - apart from positioning, seriously leaky as well! 

Good luck to all those with scans coming up. 
Hi everyone else, love to all
Tiny xxx


----------



## Mitchie

Hi ALL ! 
Tiny; Youre doing fine my lovely, Day 17; still early days, but i totally sympathise with the colic as Alfie had it bad and it nearly drove me mad, it is so tough. Any questions, fire away my lovely!   Be kind to yourself and enjoy your gorgeous little bundle xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx 
Pinkcat; We have the M+P Ultima Primio Viaggio which DOESNT have foamy handles !! But style-wise its more traditional, not as trendy as the Oyster, but i LOVE it, but maybe all M+P prams have the non-foamy handles ?? Could be worth a look at their other models ??
Hi All, hope ur all well, hope to post more personals again soon, 
Love and hugs xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## spooks

'easy in that no prep to do' !!!!!!! 
unless you have to lansinoh and tend to your sore nipples, massage your boobs, stuff your face with fenugreek capsules to improve milk supply, then pump boobs every two hours and demand feed baby, then develop, and have to feed and pump through, mastitis  
can't think of anything else at the moment but sure I'll come back with an extensive list later  

don't want to put anyone off but for lots of people this is the reality - thank goodness we'll have our very own BF counsellor on hand soon - well done lizi hope it's going well.
Obviously it's not like this for everyone but I really don't know if i'd put myself through all that again if there is a next time.  

ella - i notice you're on thyroxine and some medics believe that can affect milk supply although there is conflicting evidence. there is prescribed medication some gp's will give to help with this - hopefully you'll be fine whatever you do but it's something you may want to bear in mind. 

oooh by the way hello tiny   lovely to see you posting and we all appreciate how difficult it is to find the time, the colic sounds really tricky to deal with, I remember mitchie suffering with alfie. Glad baby tiny is doing well and hope he settled better tonight   hope you are doing well and recovering nicely. can't belive baby tiny arrived only 17 days ago

Hope you are well mitchie  

GIA - your embarrassing story did make me smile - if anybody told you you'd have a strip wash in front of your father you never would've believed it

pink cat - hello and welcome - not sure what foamy handles are - we've got the pliko pramette (m  and p) and that's got plastic ones. Perhaps you can have the oyster buggy and get DH to 'pimp your ride' with leather   or velvet depending on your personal preference - hell you could have different handles for every day of the week - i may be onto something here - you may just see me in dragon's den soon!! 

I have to go now cos pc acting very strange and think it may crash on me - I am still using internet explorer even though my father has warned me not to under any circumstances


----------



## LiziBee

Ella (and Spooks!) - Kelly Bonyata is an international board certified lactation consultant (IBCLC), and a member of the International Lactation Consultant Association, she's also the originator of kellymom website which IMO is a vital reference on breastfeeding issues. As it happens she's had thyroid issues and her sister has had Graves disease, anyway you can read her (well researched) take on thyroxine in BF here http://www.kellymom.com/health/thyroid/thyroid-treatment.html
Spooks -  so sorry you had such a rotten time with BF. If you ever get the chance to do it again I will do my up most to find you proper support from someone nearby who can be with you from the start (if you decide you want to)
Sam - jealous your two have had the jabs already! Did the appointment come direct from your GP or the local vaccination service?

Am also jealous of all the lovely pram talk! Can only compensate by reminding myself that I bought another new 'sling' today (if you live near a Wilkinsons store they have reduced the Koo-di to £8ish - BARGIN!) and teasing Pip that I have a new (not been released on the market yet) nappy on trial from Totsbots (and it's FAB!!!)

Tomorrow we hit Nottingham IKEA!!

Love to all!
Lizi.xxxx


----------



## going it alone

I had the letter from the surgery. The girls have been fine with it. Libby had a rough few hours (sore arm) in the middle of the night a few hours after having it but that was all. The worst part was the surgery. Nightmare lack of organisation. One woman jabbing (def not injecting, just jabbing) and a 50 minute queue. So that's all 3 of us have had it, feel a lot safer now.

Sam x


----------



## spooks

hi lizi,  thanks and I will hopefully be able to take you up on your offer. 
I did have the support of a wonderful BF nurse and would never have done it if it wasn't for her and I did combination BF'ing for over 5 months, so was proud of myself but it was tough going. 
- I should never post about BF in the night time when my emotions are running high - in the cold light of day (or twilight of evening like now) it doesn't seem so bad after all   and I read back my post and realised I sound loop the loop  
thanks for the link on thyroxine I'll certainly look at that as i too had graves disease and there was a big difference of opinion between consultants about it all.
happy shopping in ikea

pinkcat - have you been to any stores to test drive some wheels yet - that's very exciting indeed! Like lizi I'm still obsessed with prams and pushchairs and DH doesn't get it when I spend hours looking at the latest models, I'm also still obsessed with maternity clothes     although never liked any when I needed them.  

okay better go as its getting dark and who knows what I'll start whinging about once the sun goes down   
love to all


----------



## eli..g

Happy Birthday Pippi

​


----------



## LiziBee

Happy birthday PIP!! Was it a good one?!
Lizi.x


----------



## pippilongstockings

Thank you!  It was lovely thanks  

Eli - keep being disturbed when replying to your email!  Will try again when my cheeky monkey is in bed


----------



## Angels4Me

Hi all

gratecrashing im afraid from other threads. 

Just trying to think ahead, if thats poss. Im having natural ivf mid feb. our first ivf was feb 09 - bfn.

As im 44, thinking it might not work, we are having 2 tries. Now thinking about how to get head around donor eggs. I realise lots of ladies on FF feel happy and fulfilled with DE. Im at the beginning of thinking about it so am wondering where to look to consider all the implications. Im not sure I will ever be sure about DE 100%.....but then how do I know till i have a baby in my arms. I dont have any children. Met my lovely DP at age 42.

I would love to know how you got to accepting the idea of DE, if you were speptical at first, did you changed your mind........any stories you have of pros and cons may really help me. Dont know where to start re considering this. I have a family friend who is 30 and offered her eggs. also not sure how we go about using her

thank you
angels


----------



## Mitchie

Hi and Welcome Angels  
I was in a very very similiar situation to you, i can relate to everything u have said  
I too met my DH late and was 42 when our DEIVF worked. We had 3 failed ivfs with my own eggs, and then took at least 6 months to get my head around DE, as had been totally against it initially. BUT it was our best option ( in our eyes) and we did a lot of talking, researching, lists, etc and finally went for it. And it worked !! And I have NO regrets whatsoever i swear. Alfie is OUR baby, I prepped my body for him, I had him since he was a few cells old and for 9 months I grew him, nourished him, felt him, loved him, talked to him, watched him grow, saw him on scans, prepared for him, and now he is here i can honestly say i feel complete, and fullfilled, and totally in love and awe of him ( and exhausted too at times, if i'm honest!!) It was the right thing for us to do, and i am sure we can help u with any queries /worries / questions u may have to help you make your decision.
Good luck   xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mitchie

P.s Have u heard of Epigenetics ? That was a pro that really helped me  
Plus there was a really good link here somewhere about the stages a woman goes thru to from dispelling the idea of DE to embracing it, i found that to be spot on actually. Anyone know the link i'm talking about and where to find it ?
Good luck Angel, its a big big decision at the time, but now it seems almost a no-brainer to me xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## joles

i am DIVF - due on 19 March 2010! Have only just started to believe it might really happen with 7 weeks to go!  Woudl be good to have somepeople to tak to about all the issues aout Donor, but just generally about being a new Mum! xx


----------



## juju81

Joles, i'm due between the 19th - 23rd March!  Only have 9 working days left then start mat leave, cant wait, am so tired.  I have to see midwife on weds as my feet & hands keep swelling but not really going down so hopefully all is well there!  Baby doesnt stop moving stil, gets caught under my right rib...ouch!

Did you find the sex out??

xxx


----------



## Angels4Me

thanks Mitchie, thats really helpful, my DP also eager to see responses to my post. Seems everyone on FF seems to have a positive vibe about DE when pg and given birth. Im happy for you, you sound so happy. I'm dreaming i will get to your stage. thanks for mentioning Epigenetics, i have read a little, its about how baby takes on mothers qualities etc....have i got that right? i would love to find the links you mention.

We are off to greece on 10th Feb to have OE ivf, im trying not to get my hopes up but worth a try. 

thanks again michie


----------



## LiziBee

Angels - good luck!!
Joles - WELCOME!! My personal experience is that you never get used to how lucky you feel!
Juju - can't believe it's that close now!

Who was asking about buggies without foam handles? I was eyeing up a Silvercross the other day ('pramette' style, can't remember the model name) and happened to notice that had all plastic handles.

Breastfeeding course still going well but keeping me really busy! Other than that not a lot going on here.
love to all
Lizi.x


----------



## spooks

hi angelsfor me  I don't really know anything about DE but Drownedgirl posts a lot of articles about this in the main donor sprem/ eggs thread,
click on the links below (haven't read them all so not sure how useful they'll be)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=223495.0

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=225956.0

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=203990.0

good luck 

pippi - hope you had a lovely birthday 

lizi, pinkcat, mitchie, juju   hope you're all well

joles hello and welcome, i still can't believe baby spooks is here and catch sight of her nursery when I go upstairs and it takes me by surprise that theres a baby in the house  it's so strange.
baby spooks came early too so it was like she kind of just landed in my lap 

Gotta dash, night all


----------



## Ella*

Hi everyone. Lovely to see the thread moving again. It had slowed down somewhat to the point where i hadn't checked it & lo & behold I come to check it out & loads has happened.
Happy belated birthday *Pippi* o fellow aquarian 
Welcome *Joles*, my goodness, I am having trouble believing but hope i believe before you with 7 weeks to go  How exciting that *Juju* is due same time, we gonna get babies on here again shortly! 
*Angels4me*, wishing you the best in decision making, sounds like you have come tot he right place. Isn't this forum & thread wonderful!


----------



## eli..g

Hi


Just thought i'd pop in and say hi 

Too tired to chat but love to you all xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥




----------



## juju81

Hello, 

How is everyone?  Gone a tad quiet on here!

Only 1wk until I give up work, baby head down in the right position, hopefully he will stay in that position.  Everything else ok.  Am getting excited & nervous, am all ready for him & cant wait to go pushing him in the pram  

My grandmas not well, she has lung cancer but has just been admitted with kidney failure, am   she holds on even if its just until I have had the little fella  

Tiny - Hows the Oyster


----------



## Tiny21

Just a quick one, Baby Sam just started stiring. 

Oyster is fab - not used it that much yet, weather keeps putting us off, but when we have and lots of people have pushed it now everyone says how easy it is to use and very manouverable (spelling??), I would recommend it without a doubt

sorry had to go and attend to Baby Sam!!, then managed to do a few tasks

now think it is feed time again!!

JuJu - not long now, very exciting times. Sorry to hear about your Gran 

Hi everyone else

Tiny xxxx


----------



## LiziBee

Sorry, going to be a me post......
Best friend has just been over to see us and guess what, yep she's PG. I don't hold it against her so to speak, it will be her third child, her first took 7 years to conceive and she has lost one at 8 weeks so we are not in the clear yet. She has had the most awful PND (the kind where she must not be left alone or alone with the baby at any time IYKWIM) and so they had decided to stop at 2, they had one little slip up (forgot to use a condom) and now she's PG and I'll have to watch her get bigger and bigger over the next 8months wishing it was me and not being able to distance myself from it because I know they will need the help once it arrives. I am sooo jealous, I so wish I could have a 3rd but now the sperm has gone I know it will never be. Just really sad and need hugs.....
Thank you for that. Now going to go and sink a bottle of wine and try and shake myself out of it.

Juju - fingers crossed for your grandma.
Tiny - glad Baby Sam is doing well.
Spooks - despite what I've said above I still cannot believe my luck! Don't think I'll ever get use to it.

Right, wine calls! 
Love to all
Lizi.x


----------



## Tiny21

Lizi


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Lizzi - It never goes away does it.   I felt like a  when i heard a girl at work was a week behind me    Should of been pleased for her but i was a jealous *****!   Over it now and thankfully i don;t have to see her. But secretly i know i will look better than her as i have only got a neat bump whereas she looks a bit   so i've been told!  Oh god i;m    

But seriously i think we'll only have 1 and am scared to think of the time when i will want another.   Its only money that will hold us back as we need more sperm and my eggs are dodgy too!   

Give your girls a hug and remember they are the best girls in the world (of course they are a close 2nd to my yankee doodle dandy!)       

Tiny - Glad yu and sam are ok   Think we will get the oyster  

JuJu - I can't wait to give up work! WHen is your due date?  sorry to hear about your nan   

Yankee doodle enjoyed a trip to the pub, he/she was kicking away!!   Think he/she enjoyed the weak spritzer!   ......Still dancing away now!!  

H/she has been formally invited to his/her first officical outing, we are going to a wedding in aug which he/she could be 4-6 weeks old     They haven't invited children but newborns are ok as there is another one going too, i told them that if i can't bring it then i can;t come due to feeding, they said its fine, we won't stay late anyway. and its not as if if it will be running aroiund breaking things!! (except maybe DH driving the pram!!)   

wedding is at brocket Hall where lord brocker lives (the onw that got locked up for fraud!!) ( he was on i'm a celeb a few yrs ago) We stayed there once but didn't get into the main house where the wedding is so should be lovely, Hope yankee doodle behaves itself!! No poops or sickys over the floor!!


----------



## pippilongstockings

Lizi   it never gets easier does it    We've had a lot of close family BFPs in the last couple of weeks - of 5 siblings, 4 of us will have new babies before September, plus my SILs just had hers and my cousin is due just after me - and each one has hit me hard.  I am happy for all of them, really I am but it's still hard.  So if you an mini are horrible people then so am I!!

Sorry for quick post.  Moving this weekend and was hoping for a few minutes to do work stuff before Luke woke up but it sounds like it was not meant to be!!

Have a good weekend everyone xx


----------



## juju81

Tiny - Glad everything is well.  I have puched the Oyster round my MIL's house - she wont let me have it at ours   - weather here is getting better so hopefully will be nice when I have mine.

Lizibee -   hun, it still sticks in my throat when I here preg announcements.  We will only be having the one as our sperm needs using before i'm happy to use it (of course I might change my mind but then like mini said, its the money issue).   

Mini - Yankee Doodle Dandy - Thats so sweet.  Its so nice once they start moving.....enjoy these few months because then theyget stuck under your flaming rib cage & it hurts to sit up   .  You then try & push there bum down & they feel like they are going to come out the lady garden!!  Due date is anywhere between 19-23rd March.  They will leave me as far as 4th Apil (Easter Sunday).  Its my bday the 9th so will be a nice bday present!!!!

Pippi - Hope the move goes smoothly xxxx

Helllooo everyone else,

5 more days at work - Yippee.  Actually am going to say 4 'cos i'm buggered if i'm doing any work friday!!!!


----------



## Mitchie

Hi all    How is everyone 2day ?
Lizi/Mini/Pippi/JuJu ; SNAP! Me too ! Alfie will be our only one too, and although I prayed for years for the chance to have just ONE baby, now i find myself very suprised at how jealous/broody/moody i get at ladies with bumps or newborns, even when i think back to how hard it was with a colicky newborn baby ! I dont think there is anything else more special in this world as being pregnant and holding your newborn baby.        They are so precious. Gone all weepy now  
BUT just goes to prove how much we must cherish every moment with our LOs. Even when your tumble dryer has broke and they think nothing is a much fun as pulling all the washing off the clothes horse as quick as you can put it on there, time and time again !! Or when you have 'reminded' them that the wire to the computer is a "No-No, OUCH!" over 10million times already that day ( ok slight exaggeration !) and changing their nappy is always a test to how good your distraction tactics are      I love it !
By the way , dont mean to offend any Bumps on here ! Youre different cos u know what its like to have the choice taken away from you, IYKWIM.
I AM genuinely excited for all our future babes, and love hearing all the prep talk and news  
Anyway better go cos post started jumping again ??
LOVE YOU !!!xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## spooks

yes it's different to hear of donor bump babies however many anyone has - it's sort of like we deserve them more than anyone   sounds bad but I guess most of you will know what I mean and we love to hear of other donor bumps and babies. 
Lizi it's especially difficult to hear of pregnancies when they're not really advised or yearned for either      and also at the end of the day even though we are all grateful and overwhelmingly thankful that we are parents we are still and always will be one half of an infertile couple and that is so hard.To not have a choice is difficult to deal with - if we found ourselves suddenly able to have children the regular way goodness knows how many we'd all have between us   

mitchie - sounds like you were writing about my house    baby spooks weed all over the lounge carpet in 4 different places this morning and I didn't mind at all   nothing seems to bother me or is too much trouble with her. I made Annabel Karmels' stewed apples and apricots with custard yesterday and the first bowlful went straight on the floor     

baby spooks had her   sf jab and apart from not eating quite as much and being a bit clingy seems okay today   Dh had it ages ago so I'm the only one left  

juju enjoy your last week at work  

take care everyone sorry for no more personals


----------



## LiziBee

Thanks everyone for being so lovely  (and it is so different talking to you PG ladies because we have all worked so hard to be here, hope I didn't offend any of you  )
Have any of you come across the work of Dr Lars Hanson? He's an immunologist who's made a life's work of studying the effects of breast milk. I've been reading some of his stuff (or at least other peoples summaries of it) for the course I'm doing and it seems that unrelated children breastfed by the same woman become sort of 'suckling siblings', they are likely to share immune factors to such an extent that organ transplants from one to another are about as likely to succeed as sibling to sibling transplants. Which makes me wonder if it's even more influential than epi-genetics when it comes to DE babies?! Anyway, I found it interesting and thought you guys might too.

Spooks - my girls are booked in for the 16th. Worried about the after effects but sure we are doing the right thing!
Mini - well done you for sticking to your guns! Only question now is what will you both wear?! (Make sure your top is BF friendly, a BF vest and cardi work well, then if little one starts making any noises you can slip the milk in and not miss anything of the proceedings!)

Right, better finish my home work so I can go and watch the recording of 'Lost' - no spoilers please!
Big hugs
Lizi.x


----------



## margesimpson

Hi all,

It's been really reassuring to read all the chat re: feelings of jealousy/resentment etc. I've been feeling a few twinges of jealously around twin buggies or if I see a set of twins etc. and have felt guilty, like I was being really ungrateful for the wee miracle i'm carrying. I just would've liked wee Bart/Lisa to have had a sibling and I wonder how likely or easy that will be. I've got quite a big bump so people seem to joke about it being twins and it makes me a little wistful each time. Rationally I know of course that the clinic tries to minimise the number of multiples to avoid complications, not to mention they sound like really, really hard work! Sorry to waffle, but I know you ladies are so, so nice, so it makes me feel less of a  !

Lizi - you'll do what we always do of course, bite our tongues and try to push away the mean thoughts. And when the baby arrives, you'll fall in love all over again and it won't be so hard to be there for them.    

Juju -Will hope that your grandma makes a wee recovery, so she can meet Noah herself. It's amazing how often people seem able to hold on until they see something/someone. It's not long now though. One more week - wow, you must be sooooooo excited about that, despite everything.  

I've put in for mat leave to start 4 wks before EDD but to take the two weeks before as annual leave from next years allowance! That means I finish at the end of April - crumbs!   Feeling great just now - compared to the first trimester! Trying to walk when I can, but haven't braved any yoga/aquanatal classes, like I said I would!  

Is it a good idea to borrow a gym ball then for the later stages?

Now Prams - after hearing a few of you on here raving about the Oyster, we took it for a test drive/change/collapse yesterday and it seems ideal. It's nowhere near as expensive as some and seems to tick all the boxes. Looking at some reviews though, the suspension was critisized - Juju/Mini have you had it out on the streets to try it and was it ok? Also why the maxi-cosi rather than the oyster car seat?

Is it worth getting the click in car seat system or would using the seatbelt to fix the seat in be ok? 

Sorry for so many questions, but needing some good mum advice!  

Mitchie/Spooks - I'll try to remember that when covered in sick just as I'm finally ready to try leaving the house!   Seriously though, I'm in the rose-tinted glasses phase and looking forward to everything!

Pippi - good luck with the move  

Mini - I heard donor babies were the cutest too! Well done booking up yankey doodles social calender - it sounds so cute taking them out so tiny to show them off - you'll be soooo proud, I'm sure!

One more question - did any of you paint when you were pregnant or just avoid it? I had thought it was all a fuss about nothing, but have been googling and no wonder if there might be something to it? Am I just becoming a paranoid first time mum?

Hope everyone else is keeping well,
Mx


----------



## juju81

Marge - End of April will be here in no time.  I leave when I have 5 1/2 wks left so nearly the same...cant wait!

Now, the Oyster!  No, I havent tried it out yet, Tiny may have as I know she has it & obviously has the baby to go in it now!!  With regards to carseats, I dont have either.  I have a Graco car seat with a base that fits into the car so its easier than faffing about with the seat belt. I wasnt that worried about having to transfer him from carseat to pram & the fact that they are generally only in the carseats until about 9-12 months I couldnt justify the added expense.  Everyone is different with what they want tho & I wanted the carseat base!!!   

Am on my last week, yay


----------



## LiziBee

marge - I'd have the carseat base every time, so easy and DH can't get it wrong!
As for the paint, get DH to do it (says the lady that painted a whole room on her own while PG) or get a very low odour one.
Lizi.x


----------



## Tiny21

Hi girls
Will try and do personals but depends on Baby Sam!!!

Oyster answers - hopefully answered all. We are finding it great all round, we got the maxi cosi - it just seems to have such great safety ratings and reviews - it fits on really easily and is very light. I think if you were intending to loads of walking (not on roads/pavements) then the Oyster might not be the ideal but for town type walking, in and out of shops etc. it seems great. Obviously we are biased - our main criteria were light, fitting into most car boots, easy to put up and down and easy to put all the bits on and we feel it fits this. It seems a very sturdy thing as well. I think it is a very personal decision though. We have found the suspension to be fine around town and on pavements etc. - no problems that we have come across. 
We got the isofix car base which just makes things easy as it just pops in - we move the base to eachothers car as we need to. 

Marge - I would recommend a gym ball, I used it a lot - mainly to encourage Baby Sam to come - not that it did   but also felt it was helping me and was comfy. I avoided painting and when we did paint we got low fume paint - I was totally paranoid about everything and wouldn't even use bleach or strong cleaning chemicals so might not be the best person to ask. 

Mini - you made me laugh  

Will post more soon, been thinking about other preg announcements myself and would also feel totally mixed emotions, I think it would be much easier now having Sam but  I can't help always  thinking - 'I suppose you just had sex' - that sounds horrible - but what we have to go through is so awful and seems so unfair, we are always going to be infertile - horrible but true. We had always said that we would want 2 chn but right now can't even think about it - the birth memory is still quite raw and thinking about tx is just too much right now.  Don't beat yourselves up for some of those thoughts as I am sure we all have them - I felt awful when we were having tx and both my sis were pregnant, one with twins - that was so hard and the feelings did not feel very healthy but I love my nieces and nephews - true bumps are harder than babies.  If we can't be honest on here where can we? If it wasn't for getting some of my honest feelings out on here I might have gone totally mad. 

take care all
Love
Tiny xxx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

I saw our con today and he said baby is on the 10th centile for growth, he said its its in normal range but at he bottom, But seeing me (i'm 4ft 10ins) he can see i'm small so wouldn;t want me to have a big baby. Going to scan me at 28 and 32 weeks. I'm now worried about the growth. He said hes not worried just going to keep an eye. He siad all other test are fine and no abnormalities so thats a good thing. Not sure what to think now


----------



## LiziBee

Mini - big hugs  We are all here with you. Thing is with growth charts that one small difference and suddenly the percentages sound really scary. DD2 for a long time was on 98th centile while DD1 was on 9th at the same age yet the difference between them really wasn't that great. Plus some babies have to be at the top and some at the bottom, that's how we get and average (and goodness knows how many times I told that to the H/V as they got older!!)
Love and hugs
Lizi.x


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Thanks hun    

I HATE DOCTORS


----------



## Mitchie

Evening All  
Mini; Yeh Bloomin docs ! Its easier said than done but try not to worry, I agree with Lizi, its still an average- just below thats all- and at least they r keeping an eye on you   
Marge; I posted u a LONG reply yday and lost it Grrrrrrrrrr ! I was just saying ; R;e Painting; I did LOADS when i was pg as we had major alterations and an extension built during my entire pregnancy ( wouldnt reccomend with morning sickness  ), on MWs advice i kept the windows open, and used low fume paint, was also staining doors, tiling and all sorts; And Alfie arrived bang on his due date and is perfectly on the ball and healthy and fine    Car seats; We had the base that u click the babyseat on and use the seat belt, not bad BUT the seatbelt would lock up sometimes which was v.annoying when baby was crying or it was raining, etc, Alfie was only in it for 5 1/2 months tho (He's 'built for comfort not speed'!!) and now he has a Maxi-Cosi Tobi and its absolutely great. Lots of people seem to go for the maxi-cosis , good reputation and safety record. Erm, what else ? Cant help on the Oyster, sorry.
Juju; how r u hun ? So sorry to hear about your Nan. Very sad, i really hope she can see ur Lo xxx
Pippi; How was the move ?? 
Tiny; Good on u for posting so much so soon IMPRESSED !!  
Lizi; Hows the homework going?
Sorry post jumping AGAIN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Love 2 all you lovely ladies xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pippilongstockings

Mini - I had the opposite problem when pg with Luke.  They told me to expect a 11-12lb baby and were talking about shoulder dystocia/c-sections etc (even after several scans).  Luke was 7lb 11oz so not big at all.  My SIL was also told she was having a massive baby - even the day before she gave birth and hers was 7lb 13oz and 2 weeks late!  My point is that growth charts and even growth scans can be wildly inaccurate.    Even if they are right, try not to worry too much.  As Lizi says, someone has to have the small ones on the scale and some have to have the massive ones!  I know which I'd rather have


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

i'm not worried if its small, i just hope its developing properly. All organs and brain were perfect so thats good.  

I wish he'd looked at my height before making a flipping judgement!


----------



## LiziBee

Mini - Pip makes a good point that I'd clean forgotten, the sizing scans are notoriously inaccurate, they can be so far off the mark, Pip was told12lbs and he came out at 7lbs while my BFF was told 7lbs and he came out at 12lb11oz! Also just looked up your adult height and you are on the 0.4th centile so 10th centile in your case could be considered big!
HTH
Lizi.x


----------



## spooks

oooh lizi'sure does know her stuff I'm so impressed  
all I'd say is I was told I'd be having a worryingly huge baby for my petite size even the day before she was born when I got scanned, then when she arrived she was tiny!!!! ( and I mean very tiny) and she's now low down on the percentile scale but as I don't understand it I'm not bothered    The HV told me she's growing as she should and we've nothing to worry about so I'm not worried. Easy for me to say but try not to worry  
gotta go bye everyone


----------



## *ALF*

Evening all

Mini- I go along with everyone else, just sounds as though bubs is going to have your proportions.  I also agree that scans can be wrong - Jess was supposed to be 9lb15oz at 38+6 hence going for induction at EDD so she didn't have too much longer to cook - she came out at 40+5 weighing 9lb 5.5oz - they are just a guide.  
On the positive side you get to see bubs again!

Sorry can't remember who was asking about car seats and bases - we had a seat that you used the seat belt with and it was a pain I would defiantely go for a click and go base if choising again.

Juju - enjoy your last few days at work!

Pippi - hope the move went well

J's speech seems to have really taken off - her favourite phrase - 'read a book' - that's my girl!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sorry just a quickie as shattered, DH away so going to take myself off to bed early (with choccie of course!). 

Love
ALF


----------



## Mitchie

Alf; Hi ! Long time no see   Good on J with her love of books, Alfie has been brainwashed i think, we've read him books since day 1, and he loves them....turns the pages, lifts the flaps and cries when you close the book at the end !


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

LiziBee said:


> Also just looked up your adult height and you are on the 0.4th centile!


    

Thanks everyone, you;ve all been fabby!! 

Yankee doodle has been norty tonight, s/he gave me a big kick, one that i could feel through my tum with my hand, but hid when daddy came along!!!


----------



## pippilongstockings

Norty Yankee Doodle!!  Luke used to do that - he was such a wriggler then as soon as Daddy put his hand on he'd stop    This one is not so shy, never stops moving.  It's exhausting    Hee hee just remembered, my sis had her 12 week scan yesterday and baby was too long to measure    She's only 5'2"........

Hi ALF!  Lovely to 'see' you    Luke loves his books too, our current favourite in "Gruffalo".  We read it about 10 times a day and he can recite it without the book from start to finish    I'm trying to find a book he likes as much but we keep going back to the gruffalo.

mitchie - keep missing you out by accident


----------



## Mitchie

Hugs back to u Pippi ! 
How nice that u and ur sis are having your babies so close together  
I LOVE the Gruffalo, and Room on the Broom, or ANY book by Julia Donaldson, she is a genius !
Have u got any of the Hairy MacClary range, children seem to love them too, Or Little Lumpty, or...........................sorry got excited, i'll go to bed !


----------



## LiziBee

Mini - dynamite also comes in little packages!
Mitchie - when R told my mum 'when I a big girl I have Hairy MacClary' she thought we'd been talking to her about puberty!!  We now have all the HM's and oh so many other books, the favourite ones for both girls though are the Dora The Explorer books.
Have a good night everyone!
Lizi.x


----------



## HellyS

Hi everyone 

Sorry I hvent been around for ages.....  I have been reading just not posting!

Emily also LOVES books.  Her favourites are "Guess how much I love you" (also mine   ) and any lift the flap books - she is a total bookworm and would sit all day if i let her!  She likes the "thats not my...." range too.

On the car seats I have a maxi cosi (with a click in base) and i would thoroughly recommed it.  Quick, easy to use - lightweight in comparison with others and seems comfortable.  Also very safe on the reviews and things.  However I am now looking for the next stage and notice that maxi cosi now have a familyfix base which you can use with the older stange car seats so worth looking at car seats compatible with this maybe?  Does anyone have any recommendations on Stage 1 seats?

Mini - Please dont worry!  You are smaller than average (as am I   ) so it would be unusual if your LO was on the higher end of the scale - Im sure everything is just perfect xx

Well off to bed before Em wakes for her feed.  Hope you are all well.  Sorry fornot posting more regularly but I dont seem to get 5 minutes!
Love to you all
Helly
xxx


----------



## eli..g

Mini...  try not to worry hun xx

F loves his books too,he's majorly tractor obsessed!!  Have you seen the 'tractor ted' range??  Real life farm action, he loves it!!


----------



## Ella*

I remember when my grown up sister was little & she had Hairy Maclary books too! There was another my mum loved, it was '5 minutes peace' or something?
Oh I can't wait!!! Our little one will have these books at it's grandparents & I still have all my old books for here plus the stack I intend to buy!
I never used to mind 'being sent to my room' as I too was a bookworm. If we were then allowed to come back down I usually had a chapter to finish so didn't bother!

Looking forward to labour after last nights ' One born every minute'   My oh my where do the y get some of these people from?? What about the angry lady for next week??


----------



## margesimpson

Thanks folks for our the comments on buggy/carseats and painting. Decided to err on the side of caution/laziness and leave DH to do all the hard graft!   I did intend to be pootling about doing some tidying to avoid feeling too guilty, but got distracted by FF!  

Mini - our bump is even nortier! Seems to send off little 'bubbles' sometimes, but still not even sure it's movements! We know there are kicks etc from listening to the heartbeat the other day, but I'm just not feeling them yet!   Keep poking at my bump and talking to it like a mad woman! 

Humpf Docs - mine had me worrying about how puffy my ankles were and wouldn't let us leave the surgery till we'd got the results from the urine sample.

I can't wait to read bump my favourite books! I just can't wait! Maybe I'll start now?!  

How many weeks before DH might be able to feel something?

Mx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

I saw the mw yeterday ansd she said i am not under con care and the apt was for my skin tag. DOc was on a power trip........her words!   she said the chart has 5 lines and the middle is the 'average' and 2 llines lower than that and 2 lines higher than average. Mine is just above the 4th line  which makes it just below average but stll in range. SHe reasured me and said they will keep an eye to see how it is growing and if there is a problem they will sort it out. 

Feel better now as i was begining to not enjoy the pg again like i was from 4-12 weeks and I don't want that again. 

Marge the bubbles are the baby moving and kicking. I feel the bubbles and they will get strionger, eventually you will feel a thud!!   This morning as i was gettng into the bath i could feel something to the right of my bely buttion. i felt it wth my hand and it was hard, i kept feeling it and realised it was a fat head or a lardy **** trying to poke out!!     It felt odd that i was touching my baby!    it then moved away. 

My friend said to put a flannel on your tum when in the bath and you will see it move!!!   DH hasn't felt it yet.


----------



## margesimpson

Hi all,

Hope someone's online. I'm needing a wee bit of reassurance!  

My ankles are HUGE now - worse that when I sprained my ankle! I know it's really common, but they seem so much worse than before and that bloomin' doctor has got me worrying about pre-eclampsia, even though I know my BP was fine. Please tell me all your stories about huge swollen ankles just being part and parcel of pregnancy and nothing to worry about unless there are any other symptoms.

I'm really frustrated with myself for being such a cliche - the anxious first time mum!  

Mx


----------



## juju81

Marge - Dont panic.  If your blood pressure ok & urine ok then its all normal pregnancy symptoms.  I rang the mw last weds as my fingers/feet were swollen & they werent going down by the morning, they got me in that day to check & everything ok.  On weds appointment she checked again & everything is 'perfect'  She said she had seen slightly worse swelling but its obviously just normal swelling!

The bubbles are baby moving, I felt mine from about 16wks then at 21 wks actually saw my tummy move.  I was about 23wks when Nick eventually felt him but to be honest he hasnt felt him much 'cos the naughty so & so used to go quite when he put his hand on my belly!  From about 30wks I stopped feeling 'kicks' but more moving, now its VERY uncomfortable.  I only drive when I really need to as I cant sit up straight 'cos his bum is wedged under my boobs so I have to slouch back which of course has now made my sciatica return!

Oh the joys.....bloody love him already tho.

Had last day at work yesterday, was most bizarre, will take a few weeks to realise i'm not just on leave I think, nice to know I dont have to get up monday morning.  Been getting lots of braxton hicks, some more uncomfortable then others, 5wks until due date, whoo hoo

Hows everyon else, have rambled a bit there!!!!


----------



## margesimpson

Thanks babe!  
Rationally I know it's fine, but it's nice to hear it from someone else  
5wks to go - how exciting! Was it a little sad to finish up or just wonderful? Did 5wks feel about right?
Mx


----------



## juju81

It was the best feeling ever walking out of there!  Its really stressful at the mo, no staff, too much work, same old, same old!!! I was meant to be working another 2 wks & I am so glad I gave up now.  My first week is annual leave then my mat pay kicks in.  I think its the right time to leave, depends what your work/office/shop etc is like, I dont think my midwife would have allowed me to work much more anyway, esp with my swelling!!!!!


----------



## margesimpson

I really like my job, but it's pretty physical - thus why my boss is so keen that I take annual leave for an extra two weeks.  I think I'll just go along with that and take care of myself for the last few wks of pregnancy. Just been watching Dr Karp - cool techniques!

Mx


----------



## juju81

Before I was preg I always said I would work right up until I dropped.  Hmmm, realistically I dont know how anyone can do it.  The tiredness is horrendous again (like the first trimester only in some ways worse cos you have a massive lump).  I am swaeting like  a pig, boiling from the inside out & if I start off hot from the morning I cant cool down so I am looking forwrad to being able to do everything at my own pace now

When are you hoping to stop??


----------



## margesimpson

Hmmm - sounds fun!   No wonder you're so relieved to have finished.

The plan is to stop 23rd April - sound really early as EDD is not until the 10th June, but think I might be ready by then - especially looking at my sausage like ankles today!  

Mx


----------



## LiziBee

HI! Not a lot of time, just enough to say puffy ankles are par for the course however they do need attention or your skin will go awful and it will hurt! Swimming is fab for them especially 'crawl legs' while holding on to a float in front (well you don't want to tire your self out too much). Scholl flight socks work well as do high support maternity tights and finally moisturise! Oh forgot to mention about sitting with your feet up!
Good luck!
Lizi.x


----------



## juju81

Honestly hun go when you are ready, its not that early, i'd happily have gone a few wks sooner but we have only just sorted our money out from the mess the snow caused to nicks work ( he's a self empolyed chippie & had no work for ages!)

Do what you feel is right & keep those feet up when you can, also wear flats as much as possible xxxx


----------



## Bluebottle

Hiya,

I know I don't really post on here - and that some of you won't know me .. others do though 

Just wanted to say to Juju - Woohooo!!! No more work! However ... the work REALLY starts in 4-5 weeks time 

Marge - with regards to movements. I had the bubbles feeling from about 19wks+4 .. wasn't sure for a while, but they got stronger. Then DH finally felt a kick (actually 3) at 22wks+6. As Juju said, normally the baby stops moving as soon as DH's hand goes anywhere near it!! Then ... last night, we were watching my belly for ages, and it suddenly started moving! So DH has now also _seen_ some kicks and also wriggles. The wriggles have only just started in the last few days. It seems to have gone from not being sure it's movement, to very definite movements very quickly (last week or two). Keep the faith - it'll happen 

With regards to work ... I'm off already!! How's THAT for early?!! I stopped due to a heavy bleed in December ... lived on tenter hooks for a few weeks waiting to bleed again at any second ... only to be told at the anomaly scan all is now fine! I work in TV/Film and it's very long hours with lots and lots of travelling (1-2hours to work each way, each day) - so we've decided that I shouldn't go back now anyway. I've looked at temping jobs in offices, but they all want temp-to-perm, or temp 6-9 months, or "on going temp". So .. here I am - sat at home on my ass!  I have however painted the whole nursery and shampooed the carpet  As long as DH has a nice dinner on the go when he comes in, he seems happy for me to stay at home at the moment! Yippee!!

Right - better get off. Washing up to do (oh joy )

BBxx


----------



## eli..g

Just a quicky...

Great to see you here bb....xxx come back soon??
Enjoy your time to yourself ... don't feel guilty xxx

Juju.. yeah........... countdown begins xx

Pinkcat, glad to hear your scan went well, yipeee you get to see bubs again hope that goes well x

Love to you all


----------



## odette

Hello Ladies

Not posted for a while on FF, haven't needed to so much after Jack was born and keeping me so busy.

I have a question though

My husband and I are thinking about going back for another try with our frozen eggs at IVIB.  We have 8 eggs left but only really want one child more.  Does anyone know if we can request just to have one embryo put back instead of the standard two?

I know that putting two back would give us a greater chance of a pregnancy but we don't know if we could cope with twins and a toddler at our age.

Has anyone requested only to have one embyro put back?
We know that it would be more expensive to have indidvidual gos if not successful on our first attempt but would prefer to do it that way and take our chances as we have 8 eggs to play with.

Any advice, thoughts would be helpful?

Odettexx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Odette - Of course you can have 1 embryo put back   its your choice, lots of couples have single embryo tranfers. One of my FFers had SET and she is in hospital as we speak huffing and puffing! She is 38 (i think)!!


----------



## LiziBee

We didn't do FET we did a DIUI without any meds as we didn't want to run the risk of twins (Sam and Lou both got twins on a medicated DIUI at the same clinic as me). The clinic totally respected our wishes and I'm sure yours would too.
Lizi.x


----------



## going it alone

There is a growing number using SET (single embryo transfer I think), especially for a second child. Some clinics are also transfering blastocytes which have developed a little more as they are having a greater success rate with those. As someone who had IUI, I'm not the expert on IVF so a little more research on other threads might shed a little more light on this. If you go onto the main index above the meet the experts bit is a ESET section which is full of discussion.

Love to all
Sam x


----------



## odette

Hi Ladies

Thanks for all your posts which were very helpful.

Much appreciated.

Odettexx


----------



## margesimpson

Hi all,

BB - lovely to see you here babe! You'll have your hands full with so many threads to keep up with!

Just wanted to post and say hi all,  

Full of the cold this weekend, so did not feel in the party spirit much for a friends 40th on Friday, but went anyway, wearing jeans and a fitted stripey top and cheered myself up immensely by showing off my bump to the world - loving how everyone's so nice and chatty to you - I suppose it's the ultimate ice-breaker! A couple of people have started touching my bump - just close friends so far but it's kinda weird!  Or is that just me? 

Ooh - and I'm feeling more definite movements now - more like a gentle kick so far, than the ribs shakers some of you seem to have had. Even DH could see and feel it this morning - yippee! So, so nice and felt so, so happy. Feel so lucky, but my heart goes out to friends still struggling for a BFP on the donor thread. There's almost survivors guilt   Does anyone have any comforting philosophical viewpoint about why infertility seems to happen to such nice people and yet the dregs of the evolutionary pool seem to breed like rabbits?

Hope you're all having lovely lazy Sundays,
Mx


----------



## LiziBee

Marge - If only we knew the answer to that one eh?!
L.x


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Yeah like sitting in the ante natal clinic watcing the teens walk in with their bumps   

Marge - I have survivors guilt too   
Baby kick kick kicks too! I can feel it with my hand but DH hasn't managed to yet  

We bought our nursery furniture today.   coming in april at our request. Ordered the oyster too!


----------



## margesimpson

Lizi - you watching "there's one born every minute"?

Mini - snap! Welcome to the oyster crew! Do you have to wait 12 weeks for yours?

Mx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

No we could have had it when we wanted. We ordered it from the baby show from a scottish supplier, but its not coming til near due date unless i get itchy feet and want it sooner. I;m guessing once i have my 28 week scan i will want it!


----------



## Bluebottle

Hey all,

Marge ... yes - that IS the question!! I guess those people are popping kids out like rabbits, purely to give Jeremy Kyle something to do in the mornings!!   

I also have survivors guilt .... however, I also feel that after years of heartbreaking TTC ... and also having to deal with not being able to have a 100% biological child with our DH's qualifies us for some guilt free joy and happiness  

Enjoy those kicks and wriggles, enjoy both you and DH feeling that amazing movement ... and enjoy people admiring your bump (even the odd 'feel' of the bump by others!) we do deserve it girls  

BBxx


----------



## Tiny21

Hi all
Sorry no personals, little man stirring. 

Welcome to the Oyster gang - just walked to dr with LO in it - had to walk on roads though as pavements so bumpy with the ice and snow. I was determined to walk this morning whatever the weather   Got very hot!! 


Love to all
Tiny xx


----------



## juju81

Tiny, I cant believe your little man is 7wks already!  Wowzers!

I look at my oyster everyday, lol!  Mini, did you get the pearl?  Marge, what colour you got?  We got black & green!


----------



## margesimpson

Tiny - how's it going with the wee one? getting any sleep? Are you able to believe it's true yet or take your eyes off him?

Juju - have you had your baby shower? How was it?

We've got the black n green one too! Can't believe there's such a gang of us on here - maybe we should get a secret handshake?

Mx


----------



## Tiny21

Hi Marge and Juju
No 7 weeks today!!   Still amazing, can't believe how much he has grown and changed, keep looking at photos and was telling him this morning that 7 weeks ago we were telling people about his arrival. 

Routine   - none at all!! Prob not quite true, trying to extend his day feed times - he has been 2 hourly which is pretty demanding and means I get nothing done and I don't think he needs 2 hourly. He is usually pretty good over night though last night needed to do an extra feed to settle him. He just won't sleep during the day - too nosey!  Then he gets over tired but still won't nod off.  Trying to encourage him to sleep by himself during the day but hard to encourage a 7 week old!! End up holding him asleep a lot which is lovely (don't get me wrong) but probably not helping his independence. I express now so that DP can do a feed - we didn't want him not to take a bottle so h/v suggested trying one at around 6 weeks, we are pleased he takes it but expressing is a bit of a bind each morning but feel we have to keep it up now

We have the green Oyster Juju too, the nurse at the dr said how nice it was this morning  

Tiny xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Tiny - so glad all is well   I wnat to express too!  

Ju - Yes got the pearl!


----------



## LiziBee

LOL at the Oyster hand shake!!
Tiny - have you tried a sling? Marie and I are confirmed slingaholics and find they work really well. Don't worry about making him independent yet he has his whole life to sort that out besides research shows that babies who are held more as babies cry less and grow up to be more confident adults (read Deborah Jackson, 'Why your baby cries', or any book by Dr Sears!) Oh and 2 hourly is really not unusual at this stage (sorry!) it will get better as they get older!

Built lots of snowmen over the weekend (well, I say snowmen one was more of a snow bird and the other a snow frog!) and now have achey shoulders!
Love to all
Lizi.x


----------



## Tiny21

Hi everyone
Pinkcat - hearing the heartbeat always got me, it's fab isn't it. Seeing and feeling bump move is fantastic, enjoy. 

Lizi - we have a sling but I tried it and couldn't work it myself, need to try with DP and try and work it out as that would really help. Which one do you have  - ours is supposed to be OK for a baby but not sure how secure he will feel - it is a papoozle. 

I am trying to get it him to go 3 hourly, I so wish I could find a b/f group as I don't want to do anything wrong but 2 hourly was meaning I had no time at all as it wasn't like I had a 2 hour gap as he was often falling asleep on me. The one b/f group  I thought I could go to has been temp cancelled  , going to ask h/v tomorrow about other local ones if there are any. Do you think 3 hourly is OK - he often takes both boobs then, he isn't getting seriously distressed or anything, I just try and distract him and encourage sleep between - does this sound OK? Last night though he woke at 4.15am and hasn't done that for ages now - do you think that is because of moving to 3 hourly? I have all these questions   He also still really figets at the boob and often pulls away taking me with him  , he rarely falls asleep on me now after a feed.  I am trying to get him to sleep a bit more as by the evening he is so tired and then gets cranky and won't settle but his eyes are so red. He is currently in his pram top, he has been asleep but is awake now but happy eating his hand!! 

He watched Baby TV earlier - first time I have put it on but he really seemed to like it  

Tiny xx


----------



## LiziBee

Pinkcat and Tiny - I LOVE the papoozle, it is so comfy (Tiny do you have the full set of instructions, if not I can email them to you), plus it was the best one for my SPD and poorly back as it spread the weight really nicely. (I think you can see a pic of me wearing it here http://www.********.com/liz.blackshaw?v=photos#!/photo.php?pid=1830036&op=1&o=global&view=global&subj=701926919&id=560697642 ) I found it really easy to use but then I have had about 12 different slings, including a few 'origami' type ones, my best tip would be to do it up on yourself nice and snug (but without the extra belly band) while baby is resting/asleep and then slip them into it as they wake, unless they really like to feed when they wake in which case do it a little while after. I found it fab as I could BF in it as well as carry in all the different positions. That said it's not the easiest to BF in, I think that honour goes to ring-slings however I do find they hurt my back after a while.
Tiny - sounds like you are working out a good way to shift to 3hourly feeds. If his eyes are causing him (or you) a worry shoot a bit of breastmilk in there, it's very soothing (after they get over the shock!) for them and better than water, a tissue or even drops your GP could give at his age!

Dh is getting ready to go away for the rest of the week so better go and give him some attention and make sure he packs his meds! 
Love to all,
Lizi.x


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

DH felt a kick last night! I havn't seen belly move yet but i can't see over the top of it!   I can't even see my lady bits!


----------



## Tiny21

thanks Liz - have sent you a friends request so that I can see the piccie. 

We did research slings a lot and this seemed the best - I think I need to practice, will be good to see the piccie - might really help. thank you, thanks for reassuring comments - just feel mean sometimes trying to extend feed, earlier he was so ready for food I didn't make him wait! I am not mean really, just trying to help him rest a bit as well. Hopefully his weight gain will be good tomorrow which will be reassuring. 

Mini - I   my head off when I realised I couldn't see my lady garden!   I yelled DP to tell him I could no longer keep it tidy  

Tiny xx


----------



## juju81

Ha ha at the lady garden!  I've tried to have a 'tidy' up down there but couldn't move bump out of the way so just guessed!  Wasn't until I looked in the mirror afterwards I realised what a mess i'd made of it....oh well  

Babyshower was fab - you should all have one, played some games (didnt win any of them), got some nice bits, my sisters got me the lovely Ollie & something playgym from next, it looks so comfy & padded & some clothes & my friends had made me a nappy cake.  Google it, there quite cool, a new thing I think!!!

Am very uncomfy, would be very surprised if he was still in there on his due date but then I expect everyone feels like that.  Been getting loads ofbraxton hicks & since the wknd alot of period type pains!  Midwife tomorrow, kinda hoping she says i'm fully engaged  

Mini, I liked the Pearl coulour Oyster but i'm not very careful & would probaby be filthy already (its still in packagaing!!!)

Hows everyone else


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

I had to get DH to some weeding


----------



## LiziBee




----------



## pippilongstockings

I'm too embarrassed to go to the beauty place to get it sorted out    I can't see it but I can tell it's getting a little unruly down there  

juju - i'm checking in with you every day to see if you've sprogged yet!  I'm sure you're giong to be early......


----------



## Tiny21




----------



## juju81

Pippi - I'm not dure he'll still be there on his due date. Just had midwife, he's 4/5th engaged & she said she doesnt think from feeling him he'll be mroe than 8lb, more likely to be nearer 7lb.  Good enough for me!  Didnt sleep much, am getting some horrendous braxton hicks & period pains & my spd is killing me  .  See her again on the 10th!

Mini - I dont trust my dp with my lady garden, it will end up some dodgy heart shape or something!!!


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥




----------



## going it alone

I'm laughing too because my girls are three and a bit now and I STILL have to move my belly out of the way to catch a glimpse of mine!!! 
Sam x


----------



## LiziBee

I know what she means, my belly still hangs frighteningly low despite the sit ups!

Tiny - my friend Corina has just sent me a lovely pic of her tiny baby upright in a papoozle, if you'd like to see the pic pm me your email!

Lizi.x


----------



## *ALF*

> I know what she means, my belly still hangs frighteningly low despite the sit ups!


 - don't say that Lizi, I've convinced myself I may get some tone and shape back when I eventually start doing some excercise...........

Hello all, read regularly but for some reason (disguised as a 21 month old) I rarely get time to post.......

Love
ALF


----------



## going it alone

But then again, I can't blame my belly on the girls. Mr Cadbury on the other hand....


----------



## Mitchie

YOU GIRLS !!!!!!!!!!!    
I remember that 'hit and hope' with the razor scenario, funnily enough I was just thrilled to have such a great bump, as for the lady garden well she was out-of-sight-out-of-mind, there was NO way DH was going there, i've seen him with his tools, and he aint dainty !!
Fortunately I seem to have gotten away quite lightly and just have 7lb to go to get back to my pre-pg weight. 
Watching the lovely Bumps with excitement and glee ! Keep posting girls !!
And loving hearing about the new bubbas, and the Oyster-gang  
AFM, i'm just off to get avocado out of my cream curtains .......................
Love to you all


----------



## LiziBee

Mitchie said:


> AFM, i'm just off to get avocado out of my cream curtains .......................


Weaning going well then  

Sam - Mr Cadbury  Kraft has a lot to answer for in my case as well!

Lizi.x


----------



## Pigloo

Sorry girls a me post coming up

Just had a call from clinic today and I have 3 @ 4 cells [email protected] 2 cells and 1 @ 3 cells, they said they are doing well but will prob do transfer tomorrow (Day 3). I'm so crampy, only way i can explain it is as though got really bad wind that gives you pain. Told embrylogist and she said as long as i'm ok tomorrow they'll do transfer, I'm not feeling hopeful now that this is going to work, esp if i'm still feeling like this and they decide to hold off transfering the embies  

P x


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Cramps are because of the EC you had hun. I always had bad crampy wind on day of ET. I used to blow everyone out of the ward!      Your embies sound great hun. Right on track!  

Mitchie - My DH should be an artist!!


----------



## Tiny21

Thanks Lizzi again - very helpful photos - we must try again! 

Pigloo - good luck    

still find lady garden   - i agree - out of sight out of mind - to be honest you lose so much dignity in pregnancy and for sure during birth that a few extra hairs are honestly the least of your worries (and I am not the top priority of the midwives)  

Tiny xxx


----------



## going it alone

Mitchie - I only weighed 8 lbs more after having the girls. Unfortunately I am built for comfort so although I didn't get any bigger, it just was a bit saggier than before. 

Love to all
Sam x


----------



## paws18

Hi everyone

1st post on the bumps, babies and beyond but recognise loads of youz from Anyone using donor sperm.

Not been able to post much recently since my Dad passed away4 weeks ago its been really busy trying to sort everything out with my mum and also trying to buy all the baby essentials as up to 6 weeks ago had not bought a thing.

Well on a more positive note I am now a little more organised got a crib, car seat, some clothes and nappies and have ordered pram got mega shopping week ahead this week.

juju,mini and marge have not managed to join you in the oyster club we went for icandy but can I be in  your club anyway sounds cool   

juju - Hi bump buddie sounds like noah is getting ready to make an appearance. I am starting to get uncomfy but bump is not huge and am measuring little small for dates so getting another growth scan next tue last week bump was just 4lbs so got fingers crossed mine stays put for few more weeks and keeps growning.


Will try and keep up with everyone on here as feel better posting here now and think i will be needing loads of advise from all you experienced mums but going to keep an eye on the other thread too.

Take care everyone 
paws18 x x x


----------



## Tiny21

Hi Paws
So sorry to hear about your Dad, how awful for you    
Sounds like you are very organised, shopping is great! 

Hi to everyone else
Tiny xx


----------



## Ella*

So sorry to hear that *Paws.*

I hope to join Icandy or oyster club!! ( Slim chance of M&P Joolz)

hi everyone


----------



## margesimpson

Hi all,

Rather drained after catching up with the donor sperm thread - such huge highs and lows this rollercoaster give us!  

Just wanted to pop in to say had a lovely weekend away in Venice - a sort of "babymoon", but my poor feet and ankles will probably never be the same again! Sooooo sore - have I just hit that time in pregnancy when I'll struggle more physically?

I've also lost track of when I'm supposed to see GP/midwife, so will try calling, brave the secretary and see if someone should be seeing me sometime soon!

Go oysters!
Mx


----------



## pippilongstockings

marge - you should still be in the blooming stage apparently but I never reached that stage this time round    You're bound to start feeling knackered the more heavy you get, use it as an excuse to put your feet up and get DH to run round after you!  Round here and in Lancashire you see m/w at 24 weeks then at 28 weeks (for more blood tests   ) so I don't think you've missed anything if you went at 24 weeks?  

Anyone have any experience of Group B Strep?  I've been diagnosed with it and the GP who called said I'll need to be on IV antibiotics as soon as labour starts til I give birth.  It's terrified me because I was pretty much tied to the bed last time and I swore I'd never go through that again    Does anyone know if there's a way to give IV antibiotics without being on a drip??  Could I not have an injection every few hours instead?  Also, I was desperate to labour in water this time as gas and air disagreed with me last time and I really don't want an epidural but the GP said this wouldn't be possible either.  It feels like everyone is trying to make this brith as medicalised as possible and it's freaking me out    I'm tempted to find an independent midwife and hide at home.....  

Also, I had to have IV antibiotics last time round and I'm pretty sure that's why I suffered with such bad (undiagnosed for weeks) thrush in my boobs.  Anyone know if there's a way to prevent the same happening this time?

Sorry for the panic I'm just so frightened now


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Awww hun    why don't you go and see your m/w? I don't know the answers chicken. You can walk around with IV drip.  

Marge - I'm seeing the madwife this week, week 24, but she actualy said to come week 25/26 but on my list it says week 24 so hey i couldn't wait so booked it for this week!   
I can't put boots on without feeling like i've run a marathon! Today i just put shoes on. Socks are a struggle too!   
We had a babymoon/DHs 40th last week.

I ended up slipping on a river back and was on all 4s trying to crawl back up!      
Baby is really moving now and feels like s/he has friends in there too!!


----------



## juju81

Marge - We were seen at 25, 28, 31, 34, 36, 38 & 40  - 41 if still not had baby, its different here tho if its your 2nd etc, you dont get seen as much!  I have been walking around in little pumps, no socks, been soooooo nice not to wear socks, roll on the much warmer weather & flip flops!!

Pippi - My friend had GBS ( I find out tomorrow if I have it), unfortunately yes you do have to be wired up, she was just lucky her labours weren't very long & she managed on G&A! She wasnt allowed a water birth or anything.  Have already decided if I have it then I'm having an epidural straight away.

Mini - LOL at the "friends" in your tummy!  I know what you mean, surely they must get bored of playing with the umbilical cord altho mine has something else to play with too    

Paws - Bump bud, so sorry to hear about your dad, the birth will be bittersweet, I wonder who will pop first??!

Ella - Come come & join the Oyster clan!  Cant wait to finally go for a walk with mine, hope in a way I dont have to have a c-section 'cos that will just delay it even more, have waited 8yrs to push my own baby in a pushchair....hmmm, your'd think I could wait another few days, ha ha


AFM - Been getting loads of pains but there not regular or anything.  Been pooing more (tmi) but have now given up on the pineapple, sex, hot currys etc, he clearly isnt ready to come out.  I do keep saying to him he will have much more space, more toys & nice milk to have.....I even offered him warmed milk (am intending to just give him room temp) but he's still not interested   .......in less than one month I will have him in my arms regardless!!!!!


----------



## pippilongstockings

Sorry guys, after I posted I realised I might have freaked some first time mums-to-be out  

mini - you're right I'll just have to talk to the midwife.  I'm a bit scared of what she'll say though!  The drip was awful last time - I couldn't get anywhere near the floor which felt like the right place to be for the last half of my labour!

juju - make the most of the rest before your whirlwind arrives!  The last few days are so frustrating though aren't they?  I was desperate to get Luke out from about 35 weeks    He'll be here soon and you'll struggle to remember what life was like without him    Those first few days are so lovely, enjoy them lovely xx

P x


----------



## juju81

Dont worry, I wasnt freaked, I've wanted to be a midwife since I left school so know all the scenarios!!!!!

I have been eager since 36wks then once I hit 37wks & he was classed as full term its been all systems go go go!

Have been finding I get so many more pains after doing the deed but I cant be doing that all day, Nick works, ha ha!!!!


----------



## northernmonkey

Just a quickie - Juju/Pippi - did you get tested for GBS as routine?  I wasn't tested last time and my midwife hasn't mentioned it this time either.


----------



## juju81

I was only tested after my night in delivery at 36wks.  They dont routinely do it here, its just i'd gone into be monitored after some berk went into the back of my friends car so they did it!!!


----------



## pippilongstockings

No it wasn't a routine screen, they picked up white blood cells in my urine sample and sent it off for testing.  They don't routinely screen for GBS but a huge %age of women carry it!


----------



## LiziBee

Pip - I suggest you visit www.gbss.org.uk but also do some of your own research. Also check out the GBS page on http://www.homebirth.org.uk/ (Bear in mind that GBS detection in the first trimester does not guarantee GBS at 40 weeks as the bacteria comes and goes. It's not necessary to go through with the antibiotic intervention at labour due to GBS detection at 8 weeks.) The best scenario would be to pay for a test at 36 weeks (don't go by the NHS test as it's less accurate) the testing kit costs about £30 but would be worth it to avoid going through intervention unnecessarily.

Juju - _"I even offered him warmed milk (am intending to just give him room temp)"_ I know you were joking but if you are intending to bottle feed you should check out the new recommendations on preparation http://www.babyfriendly.org.uk/pdfs/botenglish.pdf or http://www.nctpregnancyandbabycare.com/press-office/press-releases/view/69 Room temperature milk is no longer considered safe. Hope you don't mind me pointing this out, I'd feel awful if your precious baby got a stomach upset and I hadn't said anything!

Mini - oh no! Hope you are ok.

Love to all
Lizi.x


----------



## paws18

Hi everyone

Well have had a bit on a bit of a rollercoaster today seen consultant today for further growth scan and everything is "borderline ok". Have low fluid level around baby apparently just acceptable and growth is just acceptable over last 2 weeks so now back for scan next Tuesday and will probably get induced if all just the same. Consultant is not keen to let me go past dates so looks like induction next Tuesday. All seems so real now.    for more growth and more fluid. Still being sick every day which is now just part of my daily routine cant wait till bump is here and I can get up in the morning and eat and not be sick.    

Pippi - Hope you get to have Bernard in the birthing pool. As for the antibiotics they should be able to give you it either as an Intravenous bolus over 5 mins or so or as a drip for a short period of time about 20 - 30 min. Am sure they give penicillin and it doesnt take long to go through the drip. Good luck speaking to the midwife.  

Juju - How scary being in a car bump must have freaked youz out. Cant believe we are so close to meeting our little ones. Am not trying any of the come early tips as I need this little one to stay inside as long as possible as its still small for dates. Just finished decorating the house and have now got my bag packed at last crib mattress and bedding arrived today so all set now for bump to arrive. Thank god thought we were never going to be organised.  

Marge - We had detailed scan at 20 weeks then midwife every 4 weeks till 32 weeks then every 2 weeks till now and seeing consultant as well every 2 weeks because of bump being small. Hope you managed to speak to them and get it sorted out.  

Mini - The kicks are an amazing feeling as long as they are not in the middle of the night.  

Hi to everyone else.
Take care
Paws18 x x


----------



## eli..g

Oh no pippi, good luck speaking to your midwife. 
Things maybe different in your new area, and you may not be as restricted as you fear.  

Not long juju and paws...

Same happened to me paws... also a friend of mine.. Althogh she managed to increase bab's fluid by increasing her own fluid intake big time,   I guess that may not be easy for you with the sickness.  Thinking of you xx


----------



## juju81

Lizi - Thanks will have a look at that.  I was intending to just give him room temo milk, my sister did with hers & my cousins are currently doing it with theres & touch wood they dont have any probs.....I assumed because thats what they are given in hospital it would be ok?!!!!

Paws - OMG - Next tues - my mums bday - wowzers, how exciting.  How are you feeling about it.  I'm excited but nervous too, not long now!


----------



## juju81

Had a look but confused.  I intended to just make up bottles of water the normal way but add the milk as & when he needs a feed.  Are they saying thats not safe now too?


----------



## juju81

Pinkcat - welcome to the club!!  What colour did you go for?  I see on some websites they do an all black one!!  Alot more pricey tho for some reason    I went for the green & black!

I re-read the info, they like scaremongering people dont they  !!!!  Surely that means the bottles in hospital are not safe anymore either as they certainly are not all used within the time frame they are talking about.  I have a  midwife appoint at 3.15, might mention it to midwife & see what way she suggests doing it.  I get annoyed that so many studies are always so anti bottle feeding & breast just isnt right for everybody


----------



## LiziBee

Paws - oh my goodness! Keeping everything crossed for growth. Both my girls were induced so if you want to ask any questions about my experience of it go ahead and PM me.

Juju- room temp FM in the hospital is OK because it's 'ready-made' longlife milk and not made up from powder. Powder isn't manufactured in sterile conditions so it's more risky. Also all this research was only published a couple of years ago so the other members of your family might not have known about it. (In fact unless your MW is incredibly up to date on that sort of stuff she might not know about it either!) I know it all sounds scary stuff on the NCT website but I guess it's important that we know the risks especially when couples like us have gone through so much to have our precious babies. 

On the 'telling' front we are getting new questions from Rosa! Our neighbors and close friends are having a new baby so we've taken the chance to talk to her more about how she was made and mostly she just wants to know why AuntyS and UncleD could make a baby when mummy and daddy couldn't and why we didn't just tell Daddy's sperm to behave properly! 

Love to all
Lizi.x


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

If only!!


----------



## juju81

Yep when I read it back properly I sort of understood what they were saying.  My cousins babies are only 6 & 7 months old, my sisters youngest is 2!

I'm probably being over emotional (been very teary the last few days) & thinks its a way of making non-breastfeeding mothers feel guilty for not breastfeeding by scaring them, there are certain groups & midwives who have a habit of making you feel like that when you choose not to breastfeed  

Bless little Rosa, I dread the day ours starts asking questions, we intend to be completely honest but still wish it was something we didnt have to ever explain  

Deary me, have to sort these hormones out!

Been to midwife, everything perfect.  They will sweep me on 31st & induce me on the 4th if nothing happened by those dates.  Am hoping the sweep works but he holds on for the 1st April..........well wouldnt actually mind him making an appearance before then but April Fools Day would be quite cool!!!!


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

I've got a baby diary to write things for the baby to read when its old enough, one of the pages says..........

when you were born you looked like mummy because............... and you looked like daddy because................what do we write   We are beng homest with them but we can't keep it blank. and what will DH think??!   

Juju - I think i'll join you on the hormone front!   At least you have a plan of action now chicky dee! Don't forget you still haven't reached your due date so anything can happen between now and then.

RE: milk, i'm hoping to BF for a few months....3 max!   but obviously i know i may not be able to and have got botles anyway, i was going to take milk into hospital with me but do i bring formula with bottles or do hospital provide it or can i buy ready bought milk in the bottles?? Questions questions questions!!!


----------



## teresal

Hi Ladies

think its about time i joined the thread, with some help from mini    have never wanted to tempt fate by joining in before but am nearly half way there now so fingers crossed everything will be ok

some of you i already know and others i don't so will be good to get to know more mummys to be and ask lots of questions when they pop into my head and i start panicing   

anyway will go and have a good read and get to know you all better  

mini -- i have a journal as well, my sister got me it at christmas and i have found it difficult knowing what to write in some places, but DH has been really good and has written stuff in it himself

teresa xx


----------



## pippilongstockings

juju - if it helps, you get the guilt thing from HVs and other people if you BF too! I had more negative responses to BFing from GPs, HVs and midwives (some, not all) than anyone else. Don't let it get to you, you've made a decision that is right for _your _ family. Noone else has any right to make you feel bad about that!

Mini - yes, the hospital does keep supplies of milk and bottles if you need them while you're in there. You might find you have too much in your bag if you try to take bottles etc in with you aswell! And I'm not sure how you'd go about sterilising them in hospital? As for what you could put in the bit about why baby looks like daddy, just be honest - what features do they have in common? Luke has very similar eyes to my DH and we're always saying he's got big brown eyes like his daddy. I don't say he gets his eyes from his daddy but it's true that they have certain features in common.

teresa - welcome! Nearly half way there, how did that happen?? xx

P xx


----------



## juju81

I suppose you would just say "I have dark hair like him"   or something like that.  Pippi' son looks like his daddy so you never know!

Mini - Our hospital provide made up glass bottles of SMA or Cow & Gate.  Again, thats a personal choice & were going with C&G Comfort.

When I left mw, she did say lets hope we dont have to think about a sweep or anything, fingers crossed.  She couldnt feel much of his head & said he's down as far as he'll go now, he'll move further when in labour.......   its soon, am so eager to get him in my arms safely, bless his little cotton socks    , whoops weepy moment again!!!

Teresa - Yay, welcome


----------



## juju81

Pippi - our posts crossed!!  Thanks, you just dont ever please everyone with decisions do you!!!  They should just accept what you say


----------



## pippilongstockings

That's the problem when you have a baby - everyone has an opinion about EVERYTHING you do!  You do get used to the constant guilt though    Sounds like he's heading in the right direction for arriving soon  

Paws, meant to say yesterday, thank you for your reply you made me feel so much better.  I'm so relieved that I won't necessarily need to be hooked up to the drip constantly - I'll speak to the midwife about the bolus dose of ABs    Hope you are holding up ok, this must be a very confusing time for your family with highs and lows that I can only imagine


----------



## LiziBee

Pip - you are so right about everyone having an opinion! I saw a lovely quote the other day 
"Grandparents are the people who know your kids are perfect, even if they are sure you are not raising them properly"
Everyone has their own idea on how to raise children and their way is not only the right way it is the ONLY way (and they are wrong BTW, my way is the right one! )

Mini - I've decided that in many ways the kids do look like DH, they have his hair colour and his eye colour. So I've decided to go with it and hope that in someway it helps them to feel even more connected to him. HTH.

Teresa - welcome!

Lizi.x


----------



## Ju2006

Hi all,

Would anyone be interested in the following (car seat covers only) :

http://www.minniemoo.co.uk/

I am able to get them for less than half price (£14 which includes postage). I don't think the cowprint ones are available at the moment but there is plenty of the other colours available. Lime Green comes in cheaper at £11 inc postage. If you are interested in purchasing one for you or a friend please msg me and I will sort the finer details out with you.


----------



## spooks

hello all just a flying visit, I've been reading as much as I can but not having time to post - back in full time work  actually it's not as bad as i thought it would be). Sorry for no personals but I just wanted to say that there's really good up to date info about bottle feeding in the feeding section of FF and well worth a look before LO's make an appearance even if you're determined to exclusively BF. The hospitals provide milk whilst you're in there and TBH when i struggled with BF in the early days was advised by all but one nurse at the hospital to give the bottle.  It's such an emotiove issue and can make you feel [email protected] - I combination fed so had the best and worst of both worlds. I used to get the bottle ready before hand and keep water warm in a flaskbag then make up with powder. Also if the boiled water had cooled to room temp and baby spooks needed her feed I'd mix the powder with half boiling water and top up with the cooled. I agree with Lizi that you have to be very careful but there are ways around things. The cartons you buy are great too and if LO will take those at room temp they're really convenient for when you're out and about or for night feeds. 
Formula milk is *not* evil   

On another matter -I was induced early and my experience of the birth was very positive indeed so theres no telling how things will work out.

  ALL THE BEST TO EVERYONE APPPROACHING THEIR BIG DAYS - I'm not suprised you're getting weepy    big cuddles to you all - I'm so excited for you all. can't wait to hear about all the new arrivals.

ALSO BIG HELLO's AND KISSES TO ALL OUR LOVELY BABIES WHO ARE APPROACHING THEIR FIRST BIRTHDAYS  

lOVE TO EVERYONE 
SPOOKS


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Awww what a lovely message spooks  

I'm glad you did both as i intend to do that too. From what age did you start with both as i heard its from 6 weeks?? Or is that another scaremunger??!!  

Saw madwife yesterday and she measured bump and i measured 23 weeks and i;m 24   she siad i coulkd have a growth spurt in next few days/weeks and they always give and take 2 cms each way so i'm in range. But you know me..........panick panick panick!!   Especially after the growth chart/centile fiasco   

I've read this is normal and not acurate but you can't help thnking things. I'm small so baby looks like its following in my footsteps!   Just hope its growing properly! Its certainly got alot of energy


----------



## Ella*

Hi Ladies,
Great to read the tips re journals, dh's & so on. 
Watched interesting preg programme on BBC4, available on Iplayer. Not for some who don't want to see the baby from the parasite angle though the programme does go into the mutually beneficial parts later


----------



## northernmonkey

Mini - just wanted to say i measured one cm behind last week too and ended up posting a question on ask the midwife because like you I got in a bit of a panic about it.  She reassured me that one cm is absolutely nothing to worry about so try not to panic.


----------



## juju81

Sppoks - Thankyou for you message, it was lovely   

Mini - I was measuring one week behind, then a week ahead, then a week behind, its only been the last 2 appointments that I have measured spot on!  Our mw's do 3cm either side..  It also depends how the baby is lying...please try not to worry about that!  My firend is expecting, she is 32wks but measuring 38wks    , that is cause for concern!!  She's having a c-section end April & has been told baby is massive!!!!  Honestly 1 or 2 wks is absolutely nothing to worry about!!!  

No news from me, still here, waddling about!!!!!!!  Wont be long now tho, in less than a month I will have him in my arms whatever   ...cant bl**dy wait

xxxx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

NM and Juju - Thanks hunnies, made me feel better!   

juju - keep waddling!!


----------



## *ALF*

Evening ladies

Bottle feeding and preparation - my experience is that everyone you talk, from midwives in hospital, midwives in the community, health visitors, friends etc will have a differnet opinion and way of doing things.  My advice is to listen to those you wish to and then use your common sense - you are all sensible women and none of you are going to knowingly put your babies health at risk. 

Okay, so here's my two-pennies worth - if you don't want to read any more 'this is how I did i't stories then please jump to the next paragraph........

I didn't have the dedication and commitment that Spooks had   (or unfortunately the support) so I didn't managed to persist through the problems I had with breast feeding as long as Spooks did.  J was mixed fed from 5 days old, breast feeding eventually fell by the wayside at 8 weeks.  In those first few weeks we really did go round the houses with how we prepared her bottles.  Eventually we decided on a method that seemed both sensible and safe to us.  Every evening we would sterilse the bottles then fill enough for the following day with preboiled water put the lids on and left them on the side to cool ready for the next day.  We then added the formula when needed and J would take it at room temp.  This was certainly the easiest method when going out and about as we'd just take the bottle of water and the measured amount of formula (you can get little divided pots for the purpose).  We would always bin any unfinished milk after 2 hours and redo bottles if the water wasn't used within 24 hours. 


Just a couple of other thoughts about formula milk;
Cartons - these are very convenient BUT you may end up with a baby like mine who can tell the diference and refuses to drink carton milk!!!!!!!
Not all formula brands mix well in room temp water - they leave a powdery residue on the inside of the bottle - we use Aptimil and this is fine.
Hospital - when I had J  the hospital did provide you with formula but there was talk abaout mothers having to bring their own formula and bottles in - don't know if this ever happened but I would check with your hospital first.


Computer playing up so will try again later with some personals


ALF


----------



## juju81

Alf - That is exactly what we are going to do.  I'm not sure I explained it as well as you just did!!  Also, I was wondering do you make the bottles up in the morning or evening & am going to do the evening like you  

Our hospital does still provide bottles, thankfully!

I suppose carton milk can taste like long life milk does to me!  Theres a certain twang to it!!!!!!


----------



## Ju2006

Juju - the cartons are often sweeter than dried formula, not sure why.  However I did hear from a friend (who got it from her health visitor) that because her DS was slightly constipated on dried formula that she should give him a carton or 2 during the day and that should help loosen him up.  A drop of fresh orange juice in warm water also helps !  I used to sterilise bottles twice a day as dd used to feed every 3hrs and our bottles are only sterile for 12hrs once taken out of the steriliser.  She was very good and only fed thru the night until she was 6wks......i pray and hope this will be the same with No.2.....god I need my sleep !!!!


----------



## juju81

Yeah I suppose it does depend how often they feed!  Oh, my friend used to put a tiny bit of brown sugar in the bottle too, her nan gave her that tip & that helped her dd poo!!!


----------



## spooks

thanks alf -but  I honestly don't know if I could/would do it again if I was lucky enough to have another baby. I am a supporter of BFing but wonder now if it really was worth all the anguish I went through. Such a difficult issue for those that struggle with BF and I really don't think 'everyone can do it if they try hard enough' like one of my friend's said!  I get very emotional thinking about what I went through even now. Hope J is doing well - what is she amazing you with at the moment? Is she still incredibly gorgeous? 

Mini - Baby spooks was BF exclusively for the 1st week but then had to be readmitted to hospital and that was when we had to combination feed - she took both very well (I had milk supply issues) but i did use a nipple shield (at first) whilst breastfeeding, she was very happy to go from bottle to boob. But I think the general advice is BF for 6 weeks then express or whatever you want to do after that. 
The powder and cartons definately taste different but luckily for us Baby Spooks drinks either although the cartons go down much quicker  .  I think giving milk as many different ways as I did helped baby spooks become so easy going and adaptable!  

There's a link called - 'things I wish I'd known about Breastfeeding' which i only found recently I'll try to do a shortcut later. 

Pippi- hope you're feeling okay and your midwife has managed to reassure you. I guess ignorance is bliss when you have your first baby but now you know what to expect it's a bit different   

hello teresa - hope you are doing well - half way through already     is it all sinking in yet. 

Lizi - hope all is well with you  

Love to everyone, going to look at the bumps list now and see who's up next


----------



## spooks

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=196155.0 
this is the BFing link

juju - didn't realise you were quite so close to your due date


----------



## Tiny21

Good link Spooks, thank you - interesting to read and really pleased that bf is going well for us and hoping it continues. 

Hi all
Been really bad at posting recently - just not finding time - I am doing more now around the house and going out which is good and Sam is fitting more around me (a bit anyway  ) but just not finding time to come on here. 

DP on hols next week which will be really nice and might get chance to read back a bit and catch up on here. 

We are doing well - Baby Tiny/Sam is doing well and starting to develop a proper little giggle which is FAB   there have only been a few seconds of it so far but heard it a couple of times now when doing silly faces and changing him - think I caught a tickly spot - which obviosly I tried to repeat but they don't play ball like that do they? He is changing and growing so much it is untrue - not fitting some 0 - 3 months but too small for 3 - 6m, he is so long and skinny! Anyone know of brands that are either generous in 0 - 3 or small in 3 - 6? 

Hi to you all and sorry no personals, will try to catch up soon
Tiny xxx


----------



## HellyS

Hi everyone

Not even going to attempt personals as wouldnt know where to start!  Just want you all to know that I am still here and read daily!

Glad to hear that everyone seems to be so well and all of those gorgeous bumps and babies are behaving  

I want to join the oyster club too  

Happy mothers day for tomorrow hope you all have a fabulous and well earned spoilt day  

We are well.  Emily is coming on great and is just adorable (not bias obviously   )

love to you all
Helly
xxx


----------



## going it alone

Like Helly, I read but don't always post.

have a great day tomorrow everyone. Hope you all get spoilt rotten.

Love to all
Sam x


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Pinkcat welcome to the oyster club      I wish mine had a leatherette handle   

Happy  mothers day to all!  

Tiny - The mothercare clothes look big. The newborn stuff looks massive!


----------



## Tiny21

What a fab day actually being a Mother on Mother's Day! I still can't really believe it, this time last year were still injecting in prep for EC and ET! Seems like another life.

Another Oyster person - welcome  Leatherette handle - how posh!!! 

Thanks for info on clothes - will explore those as well - we are hoping some 3 - 6 m stuff will fit him now but not sure. 
Most of our stuff is borrowed Pinkcat - people have been very generous - there is so much stuff he has never worn and is now too big for. We have bought stuff ourselves as well - easy stuff is my strong recommendation - front fastening poppers are FAB! Ebay have some great bundles as well - we haven't really needed any but will def consider as he gets bigger, as are NCT nearly new sales - you can get some great stuff from them as they are in each thing so briefly before it is too small. It is difficult not knowing what size they will be - take a range of stuff in with you.

Taken Sam swimming again for the 2nd time today - he seems to quite like it - we only keep him in about 5 mins as worried about him getting cold (it is a very warm child's poool though) He is growing and changing so much, he is starting to have a proper little giggle, he has smiled for ages but I have heard a proper little giggle twice now but doesn't last long - it makes me laugh, he is even more alert and interested in things now and is very strong, looking back at pics it is incredible.

Have lovely days all and those with bumps - next year you will have your LO to treat you (via Daddy of course!)

Tiny xxx


----------



## LiziBee

HI!! 
Hope everyone is have the most wonderfully special day! 
Sadly AF has arrived with a banging headache in tow so can't stay on here long and really not up to doing many personals.

Pinkcat - if you liked Bump to Breast have a look at this most amazing video http://www.ameda.com/breastfeeding/elibrary/videos.aspx I do think it makes BF look a little too easy but it's such an amazing film you have to see it to believe it!

Tiny - it is NCT nearly new sale season! A good tip is to offer to help out then you get to go to the Pre-sale. Yesterday I volunteered for a local branch and got: A trunki for £10; 2 ski jackets for £1 each!; Swimming armbands (brand new) for £0.50; a scarf, glove and bag set (all new) for £1; 7 fancy dress headdresses for £2; A large pack of breastmilk storage bags for £0.50 and A 'Dora' alarm clock for £1; BARGIN!!!

Oh dear, headbanging...must go. 
Love to all
Lizi.x

/links


----------



## Mitchie

Hi All,
Happy Mothers day, and Mother-to-be Day everyone    
How i'd love to post more to each and every one of my lovely chums on here but I just dont seem to have the time nowadays. Always try and read tho, and am avidly waiting for new baby news  
Lizi; Hope your head has eased off, well not eased off as in fallen off, u know what i mean !!
AFM ; My 1st Mothers Day, a day that at times i was quite sure i would never see    Still cannot believe that my 'little' Alfie ( 10 months old 2day and in 1.5-2yr clothes and weighing in at around 26lb !!!!!! ) is all ours and i really really AM his Mummy. 
We had his christening last Sunday too, he looked like a little cherub, in his white linen romper suit and white leather bootees, was i ever the proud Mummy ?  He's all boy too bless him, crawling, into everything, pulling himself up, eating me out of house and home, still sleeping well, and generally amazing me...........................I mean 1 minute he's a babe-in-arms, and now look at him, just 10months later..... on the go and a real little boy. 
DH away for a few days, so not a 'day off' for me 2day but just me and my LO and the Choc dog and all's well, if not exhausting !
Love to all, those posting, and those reading, and those like me who wish they did more but dont!! 
And   to the OYSTER gang, but hail the Mamas and Papas girlies !!!
Mitchie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## spooks

[fly]MAMA'S AND PAPA'S[/fly]

(who needs leatherette handles     )


----------



## Mitchie

Woohoo ! GO GO the M+P's........................the competition is on !!xxxxxxxxx


----------



## LiziBee

Does the Oyster have a toddler step? WISH I had a buggy with a toddler step, then I could throw out the *%&$£ buggy board!!! 
Lizi.x


----------



## Mitchie

Hi Pinkcat  
We had the same dilemma with our M+P carrycot. When we saw the carrycot mattress we realised why it probably wasnt great for overnight use e.g it was very thin. So we ordered a 'proper' mattress, which seemed much more comfy, and used it all the time. Alfie slept in it downstairs during the day too so we didnt need to bring the moses basket down from upstairs.. We opted for just a moses basket upstairs for the 1st few months. Alfie was in it in our room for only about 2weeks!! ( he was a terribly noisy/uncomfortable sleeper cos he had colic   ), then he slept downstairs in his carrycot at night, while DH and I took it in shifts to sleep down there with him on the sofa bed   This lasted til he was 5 weeks, then he was in his own room in his moses basket (got him into a good bedtime routine early on!!) , then as he started to become too big for the moses basket we transferred it into his cot for a few nights, which helped with the transition when he was finally just in the cot. A swing-crib wouldnt allow this transition, so something to consider.
Hope that helped   
Isnt it a lovely spring day eh ? Just taken choc dog and bubba for a stroll round the field, and a go on the swings ( choc dog just watched obviously!)  
Love Mitchie


----------



## Ella*

Argh, you chatty ladies, lmao. Since this thread went quiet for sometime I only log into it every week or so & now it's flying along.
So many good tips, am taking all on board! 
Can't believe some of us are as far along as we are. Still have trouble believing it finally happaned!  Watching belly move is pretty convincing  

Going pram shopping this w/e so will finally know if M&P ( joolz) Oyster or Icandy club! Maybe another will catch our eye & parents pocket  

Love this weather & SOOOO excited to have summer baby!!  

We are going 2nd hand crib for bedroom & Moses basket for downstairs ( John Lewis £29!!) Hope it all works out.


----------



## HellyS

Can we have a bugaboo club as well please, Im feeling all left out  

As for crib etc...  we had a moses basket which i just took up/downstairs as needed.  Emily was quite small so we managed to keep her in there until she moved into her cot in her own roon (at around 5 months)

So glad we are all chatting again - have missed you ladies    Im getting very broody again....have even gone as far as contacting the GP for another referral to be made....scary scary!!!

Love as always
Helly
xxx


----------



## Mitchie

Ooooh Helly, broody, i know what u mean, go for it my girl, how exciting ! I know we cant have any more sadly, we're just getting too old, plus finances, etc. Mind u , with DH now being away for the longest spell since Alfie was born, i dont know if i could do 2 by myself !! Its hard work ! How do single mummas do it ( Again i am in awe of you Sam). Btw,How's the gorgeous Emily getting on ?
Ella; Good idea with the 2nd hand crib and bargain moses basket, you've got all areas covered there and without spending silly amounts    Summer babies r great, Alfie was born in May..............I remember being awake feeding bubba ( on the sofa bed downstairs  ) watching the sun come up at 4am, best way to do those early feeds i reckon ! Then by the time the nights got cold he was sleeping thru, job's a good 'un !! And there is nothing that beats the sight of a tiny baby asleep in his pram under the shade of a tree, oh my word i am so broody again and excited for you too Ella !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Now, how is it that DH is away.... yet i am more organised than ever, house is tidy, tea is prepped, dog walked AND finding time to post eh   
Mmmmmmmmmmm, now time for a cuppa and a hot x bun me thinks !!


----------



## Mitchie

Mmmmmmmmm, just read my last post back, maybe i could mamage another one 
( Not a hot x bun silly, a baby !!!)


----------



## LiziBee

Pinkcat - we had a second hand moses basket and a second hand crib (bought new matresses though). Both girls outgrew the basket in a couple of weeks so was glad we had both. Look out for a local NCT sale for real bargins! http://www.nct.org.uk/in-your-area/nearly-new-sales?postcode=london

Lizi.x

/links


----------



## Ju2006

Is anyone joining the exclusive Silver Cross Club ??  It is a very small group at the moment, 1 member......ME !!!!!!


----------



## LadyBella

Hi All, 

I am soo rubbish at posting and sorry to invade but just wondered if anyone has any experience of using a Tens Machine and gym ball and can give me any advice

Am due in 3wks and left things to the last min as always.

Thanks
Luv
Kelly 
xxx


----------



## paws18

Hi everyone

Just a wee update from me.

Went to see Consultant today and had scan all looks ok with Baby Paws but still wee bit on the small side and fluid level just adequate so have had membrane sweep and I am apparently 2-3 cm dilated back home have had lots of tightenings and have to go back tomorrow morning to have waters broken so looks like our little one will be here very soon.

Will be back on with news as soon as I can.

Just heading for a bath so fingers crossed next time I post Baby Paws will be here safe and sound.

Take Care
Paws18 x x


----------



## LiziBee

Good Luck Paws!!!

Kelly - do you mean for use during labour?

Lizi.x


----------



## Mitchie

Ooooooooooh Paws, Good Luck my lovely !!!!!!!         
Kelly; sorry never used either, sure someone else will be along with info soon


----------



## spooks

oooh paws how exciting 
 all the best

this baby chat is certainly getting me all broody too    thinking of having a consultation at the clinic soon.

mitchie - I seem to get more done when dh isn't around too 

helly - 'Im getting very broody again....have even gone as far as contacting the GP for another referral to be made....scary scary'!!!
well it would be a shame not to get full value out of your bugaboo 

pinkcat we had a crib in our room, cot in nursery and moses basket downstairs and baby spooks used to sleep in all of them from the start - she was in the crib with us for about 4 months then cot came into our room and back into nursery at 7 months. when she got too tall for moses basket we had playpen/travel cot downstairs. She also used to nap in cot in her room during the day from the start so moving her into it and own room was never an issue and I used to love sitting in the nursery with her when she was sleeping . It worked for us but everyone's different. Our crib was lovely and from mothercare - it was only available online though.

ladybella can't help with your queries sorry as I didn't use either, and you're not invading   this thread is for everyone whenever they want to post. I found it so helpful to ask other mummies stuff before baby spooks came along -   

Okay sorry for abrupt ending but bed is calling - love to everyone , spooks


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

I am excited to announce the arrival of Baby Noah

Born at 6.26am this morning

6lb 1/2 ounce​
Congrats to Juju and Nick​
​


----------



## Ju2006

Massive congrats to JuJu and Nick on the safe arrival of Noah.  Thanks Mini for the update


----------



## LadyBella

Congratulations to Juju & Nick on the safe arrival of baby Noah xxxxx

Hiya, midwife mentioned that it may be useful for the early stages of labour so was just wondering if anyone has had any experience xxx


----------



## Ella*

*Congratulations to Juju & Nick*
      ​
All the best *Paws*! How exciting!!!!

*Mini * I love the sparkly ark!

*Helly,* yay, you go girl & yes  get use out of that rolls royce bugaboo. On that subject, *Ju*, my friend is a swanky Silver cross member as is my mum! I nearly was but looks like these other three now so will it be oyster club, m&p or will I be only one in Icandy?

*Ju*, only two more days to go!

*Mitchie*, aaah, that sounds so lovely- shade of a tree, you have me even more excited!!! So, you getting broody?


----------



## Angels4Me

hope you dont mind me crashing. 

Can I ask peeps how you felt about DE before baby and after?

Im in a difficult place and trying to make some decisions. It seems it is taking forever for us to have a family.

many thanks
angels


----------



## teresal

Juju & Nick -- congratulations on the safe arrival of baby Noah, hope all three of you are ok, can't wait to see pics   

paws -- good luck today hunny, will be waiting to hear your news   

will be back later to catch up properly, you ladies can really chat

take care
teresa xx


----------



## LiziBee

Juju and Nick - congratulations!!!!
Paws - thinking of you!
Bella - I was induced so never got to use either! Do you have any pregnancy books, do any of them say anything? BTW don't splash out on a birthing ball, Argos have gymballs at a fraction of the price!
Angel - have you tried talking to the Donor Conception Network or looking at their website? (we were DI so can't say about DE)
I am supposed to be finishing my course work so better get on with it!
Love to all
Lizi.x


----------



## Mitchie

JuJu and Nick; Mamy many many congratulations on the safe arrival of your much longed for baby boy. Love the name ! So happy went all misty-eyed for you. Enjoy your precious gift my lovelies                                              
(p.s yup think i may be broody !!!!)


----------



## paws18

hi everyone just let you know we had a little boy at 1655 today he is 7lb and we are doing ok will keep youz posted how we are take care paws x x


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

[fly]        [/fly]

Congrats Paws. You and Juju had the boys on the same day!


----------



## Ju2006

Huge congrats Paws on the safe arrival of your ickle boy !


----------



## Ella*

​*Congrats Paws! On same day as Juju? Wow!​*


----------



## *ALF*

JuJu and DH

       

HUGE CONGRATULATIONS

ON THE

SAFE ARRIVAL

OF

NOAH

      

LOTs of love ALF & J

​


----------



## *ALF*

PAWS and DH



      

HUGE CONGRATULATIONS

ON THE

SAFE ARRIVAL

OF

BABY PAWS

      
​
Lots of love

ALF & J
xx

considering he was supposed to be measuring small, that's a great weight!!!!!


----------



## *ALF*

Morning all

Oohh two new babies on the same day, what wonderful news  

Someone was asking about moses baskets/cribs etc - we went for a crib in our bedroom because we anticipated having a large baby and I was worried that she would grow out of a moses basket too quickly.  As it was she grew out of the crib rather quicker than expected as well.  For the first few weeks J would sleep downstairs in her carrycot and then in the crib upstairs.  As I said though she was a big baby and it wasn't too long before she grew out of both the carry cot and then the crib.  Then we moved the cot into our room and she would sleep in that during the day aswell as night.  She stayed in our room till about 7 months, when we moved her into her own room.  We're now onto the next stage of thinking about moving her into a big girls bed   (can someone tell me what happened to my little baby!!!)

Someone else was asking aboat birthing balls and tens machines - I got one of the cheap argos gym balls to bounce on at home. To be honest I didn't use it that much.  I did try one in the hospital during early labour but again didn't really get on with it very well.  I did use a tens machine and I would heartily recommend them.  I was induced and started to use it once I was sure things were starting - my induction took quite a while to get going and started as period type aches with braxton hicks, they then got more and more uncomfortable.  I think you are supposed to put the tens on from quite early on rather than waiting till they were really painful.  I will admit that it is an unusual expeience BUT it does work well.  I had an epidural quite early on - I was scared stiff of geting to the point of not coping well and then being told the anaethetist was stuck in theatre or something, so when I was examined and was 4cm (the earliest our hospital will do an epidural) and was told the anaethetist was free I accepted one there and then.  How does this relate to the tens machine - I had got to that point quite easily and could have carried on longer and also hadn't reached the highest setting on the tens.  I odrederd mine online but can't for the life of me remember where (brain somewhat numb since pregnancy!!!)



Ahhhh whenever I try and post at the moment the computer does silly things, will try again later with some personals.

ALF


----------



## HellyS

Congratulations to Ju and to Paws on the birth of your boys!!!

Welcome to the world to our two newest members!

Cant wait to see piccies ladies

xxx


----------



## teresal

Hi ladies

sorry not really been around much, have been getting stuff done in the nursery so we are just about finished now, never realised how much stuff one little bundle needs, the bags and boxes seem to be never ending, probably won't use half the stuff but hey its going to be our only baby so why not spend spend spend   

Paws -- congratulations on the birth of your little boy and i was really pleased to see he was a good weight   

juju -- hope you and noah are doing ok   

hope you are all ok

take care
teresa xx


----------



## LiziBee

Paws - Congratulations on the safe arrival of your precious boy!!
Lizi.xxx


----------



## drownedgirl

Hi... can I join you? Got a BFP today at 7dp5dt in our DE FET...


----------



## Tiny21

Hi everyone

Paws and Juju - huge congrats on the birth of your little boys - more boys!!!! Brill news.  

Moses basket etc. debate - Sam is still in his moses basket but really is a bit big for it - just so convenient having it right next to the bed - we should really move hiim to his crib (still in our room) - will try and do this soon but will probably panic if I can't hear him breathing   He just sees his crib as entertainment at the mo as we have his red/white/black mobile on it and it is where he goes if I am doing things upstairs - need to swap mobiles for bedtime I think.  We were lucky and have borrowed moses basket and crib. We didn't expect him to sleep upstairs in his basket tbh, we expected that to be his downstairs sleep place during the day but it is easy as you can move him in it. 

We took LO to the clinic yesterday - quite emotional actually, the nurses enjoyed a cuddle - seems like a lifetime away - the last thing we attended for was the 7 week scan - what a day that was! Never forget that day. 

Just a quickie - off out tonight  , just to some friends for pizza. 
love and hugs to all especially the new little boys
Tiny xxx


----------



## LiziBee

DG - had no idea you were doing FET! HUGE congratulations!!!
Lizi.x


----------



## spooks

well things are really getting exciting here!!!!!!

CONGRATULATIONS JUJU AND NICK ON THE SAFE ARRIVAL OF YOUR BABY BOY


----------



## spooks

CONGRATULATIONS PAWS AND DH
ON THE SAFE ARRIVAL OF YOUR BABY BOY


----------



## spooks

Congratulations to Drownedgirl on your BFP 
so pleased to read your news  (wonder how many you've got this time )
I see you're an early tester


----------



## drownedgirl

spooks said:


> Congratulations to Drownedgirl on your BFP
> so pleased to read your news  (wonder how many you've got this time )
> I see you're an early tester


We transferred just one...


----------



## Mitchie

Paws; WOOHOO !!! Congratulations on the arrival of your bouncing baby blue bundle of boy !!                                 
And Hiya DrownedG; I remember you from DEnewbies thread i think ?? Cant believe your twins are nearly two, and ur PG with no.4.................congrats my lovely


----------



## spooks

oooh how exciting a flurry of babies and bumps - and may I ask you Tiny what you were doing at your clinic    Only joking I'm sure it was just a social visit 
just off to see who's next on the list 

sorry can't help you with your query angels but I'm sure someone will be along soon hope your 'difficult place' gets better soon - even though we're Donor  and our sitautions are different if there's anything you want to ask (that I may possibly be able to answer) feel free    thinking of you and feel very deeply for those still waiting for their families 

 night


----------



## spooks

just noticed paws posted on here about 7 hours after giving birth   is that a record


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

No, Juju posted on ** about 2 hours after giving birth     

Congrats DG   welcome to the clan!


----------



## spooks

perhaps ladybella will post as baby is just entering the world    


It took me about a month to post I think


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Of course Baby mini will be posting him/herself as soon as he/she has had his bath from entering the world!!!!


----------



## Mitchie

Spooks...................what r u on 2nite hun !!


----------



## spooks

mitchie it's just friday      and I'm very excited about donor babies   

mini 
'Of course Baby mini will be posting him/herself as soon as he/she has had his bath from entering the world' -  baby spooks didn't have her first bath for 2 days!!!!! Wonder if that's normal or was my hospital a bit lazy? Or was it up to me to do it?     

DG - 'We transferred just one...'  mmmm identical triplets then      
all the best


----------



## *ALF*

Mornign all

DG - welcome!

Spooks - read your comment about baby spooks first bath and thought 'J didn't have a bath that soon' - I've just checked the photos to see how old Jess was when she had her first bath......... - let's put it this way, baby spooks was very clean!!!!!  In my defence though I remember something about not bathing them for a week, something to do with letting their skin settle down or something............
Hows the return to work going?  and how's DH coping being a SAHD?

Well, I'm going to buck the trend and say I'm not broody.  I did go through a broody patch when Jess was 3-6 months old but I can in all honest say I'm not broody (at the moment).  I will be honest and say I'm quite surprissed with myself as had anticipated wanting more but I don't have that drive to have a baby like I did before falling with Jess......................seems I'm the odd one out here though  

Am I the only member of the Jane pushchair gang?!!!

Love to all
ALF
xx


----------



## teresal

alf -- we have bought the jane solo pushchair with the capazo carrycot so you are not alone hunny    seems to be a very exclusive membership though   

mini -- clomy will post his/her announcement cos he/she is going to be such a clever baby   

DG -- we transferred three and ended with a singleton baby   


hi everyone else. have a good weekend 

teresa xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Clever clompy!  

Does the 'Jane club' have a secret handshake lke the oyster club girls!!


----------



## going it alone

ALF/mini - the girls were 3 days old when they had a bath. Way back in the dark ages (2006) we were told to give baby bath and soap a miss for the first week. They were giving bathing demos in hosp with the new borns so obv didn't wait until they were a week old.

love to all
Sam x


----------



## *ALF*

Sam - there was no mention of baths in hospital, never mind any demos!!! and J and I were readmitted so she was 7 days old when finally discharged and still no suggestion of a bath! We were told to give baby bath and soap a miss for the first month!!!!!!  Mind you that was almost 2 years ago so things have probably changed again now....................................... Luckily J wasn't a sicky baby otherwise I'm not sure I could have gone so long without bathing her. 

Teresa - fellow Jane girl    Just had a quick look at the solo - looks very nice.  We had the Nomad and carrycot and car seat - don't use it anymore, just a lighter buggy but loved it when J was younger.

Off to munch some choc

Love
ALF


----------



## drownedgirl

have Jane powertwin
also Nipper double


----------



## Mitchie

Evening  
We looked at Jane models, very tempted, but couldn't find any models in the shops to check over.
And we didnt bath Alfie until his cord dropped off, whenever that was about a week i think   and we still dont use soap just baby bedtime bath !!! 
Finding things tough at mo, first DH away for 6 days (he's home now), then last night up with Alfie for what seemed like all night with bad cold and teething too, cant seem to get him to settle 2nite either, got plug-in karvol, drops on a cloth, calprophened, calgel'ed, raised both end of mattress slightly, what else can i do to get him to have a good nights sleep ? HELP


----------



## eli..g

oh no, poor alfie... hope he has settled down now

I am in the jane gang too... 3 wheeler.. cant remember the name
F not so keen on being in it anymore now.. he likes to walk EVERYWHERE!!  Nightmare going shopping too, cant get him in trolly!!

I dont think I am broody either.... 
Am waithing to meet all my friends new borns.... born this week, so we'll see if that changes


----------



## juju81

Hi girls, 

Firstly can I say a huge thanks to Mini for posting my news!

Thanks to everyone else for your lovely messages, still seems surreal.  Only got out of hospital today as Noah developed an infection & then he got jaundiced & had to spend time on a uv bed  

Well, my waters went at 3am tuesday morning, 3,20am my contractions started. It was a very long & drawn out process so will break it down!!!  I basically spent 24hrs having just gas & air.  At 3am weds morning (24hrs after waters going) I was still only 8cm so they were going to put me on the syntocin drip so i opted for an epidural (low does cos of my sensitivity).  All hell then broke loose & Noahs heart rate kept dropping to 50bpm (they like it 120-160).  They tried to put a monitor on his head to get a better reading but that kept falling off so they took a sample off his scalp to get a oxygen reading, that came back borderline by this stage we were both just diraught that after so long we were going to lose him.  I said please just give me a c-section.  They left me for 20mins to keep an eye on the monitor & re-examined me but was still only 9cm, so they prepped me for c-section & said once down in theatre they would try ventouse suction first.  That failed but I was then 10cm so they delivered him by forceps at 6.26, he was born!!!!

He is absolultly gorgeous - very bias I know!! As I was in labour for more than 24hrs after my waters going there was a risk that Noah would have caight an infection so spent days having iv antibiotics!!

He's feeding every 3 hrs, sleeps in between, so am not doing too bad on my sleep...........!!

So sorry I havent done personals, have just done a quick catch up but have lost track

xxxx


----------



## *Suze*

hi lovely ladies

not been on for a while but do lurk 

Ju & dh - huge congrats on the birth of your gorgeous boy Noah  sounds like you did brill honey 

paws & dh - welcome to the world baby paws....congrats to you both 

drownedgirl - wow honey, congrats on your  look at your testing early...did you have symptoms to test that early? hope you're feeling well x

Ella - hey honey, look at you choosing prams, cots etc.....so exciting lady  Libby is still in her moses basket in our room but only has about 4 weeks left in it then have to make a decision whether to mover her or not....we have a cot bed in her room which is too big to move into ours, can;t believe im talking about my baby girl moving into her own room, seems surreal! x

Alf - big girls bed for your baby girl....wow, time has flown

Helly - how exciting that you're getting back on the rollercoaster  are you going for ivf or iui? we've already said we'll go back this time next year for another go but as we only have 1 vial of sperm and 2 frosties we only have 2 go's   

also, im the mama's and papa's gang  

can't remember who asked about bathing but we didn't bath libby till she was a week old for teh same reason as alf said but since about 3 weeks old then she's had a bath every night and loves them 

hi to mini, spooks, mitchie, sam, lizi, eli, pippi, tiny and anyone else i've missed  

well our little princess is now 3 months old and changin so much every day....those who are friends on facbook will have seen the regular pic updates  still loving every minute of being a mummy and a faily of three, shes' such a good girl and the hardest thing has been breast feeding (which was are still having problems!) off to se a consultant tmrw as am convinced she has a tongue tie...not looking forward to it and my dad is coming to hold me hand and dh can't make it  

much love to everyone
Suze xx


----------



## HellyS

hi everyone!

Lovely to "see" you Suze!  I can vouch for the fact that Libby is totally adorable and love your photo updates on ********!  hope everything goes ok at the consultant  

Juju - Wow!  How scary though when Noahs heartrate kept dropping - you must have been distraught!  Worth every second of it though Im sure    Enjoy your little man x

Eli - Lets see if all of those gorgeous newborns get those hormones raging  

Mitchie - Ah poor Alfie and poor you    Have you tried sitting in a steamy room with him (bathroom with the shower running maybe) - just a suggestion - hope he is better soon  

Spooks - Emily wasnt bathed until she was two and a half weeks old (she was in SCBU - Im not that scruffy honest  )

Well best go as Im at work and my lunchtime is over - will try and pop back later with some personals

love to you all as always
xxx


----------



## Ella*

*Suze*, I can't believe we are now talking about L & I am talking of nursery. It's fantastic!!! Good luck with cons & answers x
Congrats Dro*wned girl* ( I won't ask how you came about your user name! )
*Juju*, what a story.... 
*Helly* thought of you when we saw a wicked bright green bugaboo this w/e 
*Alf*- big girls bed! I remember her as a BFP 
*Eli * Any broodiness?

Hello to Jane gang, Silver cross gang ( that'd be Ju) , M&P gang, Oyster crowd!! & was there an Icandy gang as think that's where we'll be. Long story as didn't get to M&P or try Oyster so not fully decided but looks 90%

Can't believe I am now telling people that I have circa 3 1/2 months to go!


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

I know its   isn't it!!   My first BIG purchase came today, its a chicco magic polly highchair which you can use from birth!! We thought it would be nice to have baby with us when we are eating at table in stead of putting baby in chair ON table like some people do or having it cry on the floor in the chair!  

Have to wait for DH to put it together!  

HI to suze


----------



## Ella*

Super Mini!! I'd love to do that too. I know we are being given a highchair but have no idea what age it suits. I wish they'd hurry up & hand it over so I know what I need


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

They are usually from 6 months, apparently this is the only one from birth but i'm sure others will follow!   I know what you mean about waiting for people to 'hand over' their stuff!    I'm waiting for my friend to stop expressing so i can have her machine! I wish she'd hurry up!


----------



## teresal

mini -- its exciting isn't it getting the stuff for baby, i am like a child in a sweet shop and have DH making the stuff up as soon as we get it    but i think we have the right to be excited after what we have all been through    have you just about got everything now, even if its not in the house. i wish people would tell me for definate what they are buying or this baby could end up with half a dozen things the same


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Yeah just about have most things. can't wait for the furniture to come as then i can sort stuff out and clear the other bedroom as can't get in there cos DH is painting the nursery!  

Once i get to 30ish weeks i might ring for the pram to come!


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Tezza - THought i would answer your question over here about when DH felt kicks (babies not mine   )

It was about 2 weeks ago and even now i keep saying "did you feel it" and he says "no"    He only saw it move last week I think. 

Good luck for scan tomorow hun


----------



## teresal

Hi ladies

quick update from me, scan today -- baby is growing well and measures fine, their only concern is that there may be a problem with its kidneys (antenatally detected pyelectasis) have to be rescanned at 34 weeks so they will know for definate then, they did say not to worry about it (easier said than done) cos when i go back it might be nothing. baby wouldn't play ball though, wouldn't get into a position they wanted and the sonographer was getting annoyed and kept prodding my tummy with the probe thing so have got a really sore tummy now, feels like its going to be bruised   

hope everyone else is ok, i am away for a lay down and hopefully feel better after that



teresa xx


----------



## Ju2006

Hi all, just posted this on another thread - 10% mothercare discount !

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=232402.msg3672892#msg3672892

gotta dash dinner for me a dd on the go, yummy roast chicken and pasta salad !


----------



## LadyBella

Hi All, 

Thank you for the responses on birthing ball and tens machine. Have been for a growth scan today as baby been measuring large for dates and had lots if fluid. Fluid is still high and baby estimated to currently weigh 9lb according to measurements. Because of risk when carrying alot of fluid I have been booked in for induction on Saturday am soooo scared. 

Luv
Kelly
xxx


----------



## LiziBee

Kelly - don't panic, read ahead..
http://www.nhs.uk/Planners/pregnancycareplanner/Pages/Induction.aspx
http://www.nhs.uk/Planners/pregnancycareplanner/Documents/NICECG70publicinfo_induction.pdf
it pays to be prepared! I don't know if you plan to BF or not but be aware that induction can slow down baby's feeding reflexes so it may take a little longer to get going after wards but it is still perfectly possible to BF. (You might also like to look at http://www.ameda.com/breastfeeding/elibrary/videos.aspx and http://www.breastfeedingcommunity.co.uk/interactivemap/local-groups-in-uk.htm)
Hope that helps! Now as an independent midwife said to me today "stand and deliver"!!
Lizi.x


----------



## LadyBella

Thank you sooooo much for this information Lizi xxxxx


----------



## spooks

I had no idea about that Lizi and I was induced and had problems with BF! (think I may have mentionned it to you all - about 4 million times    ) 

all the best ladybella - a bit scary when you've been told you'll be having your baby on sunday or whatever day but it sort of suited me and there was none of that hanging about at home wondering if I really was in labour    Personally it was a very positive experience and I hope it's the same for you  

teresal - easy for them to say not to worry but try to take care and keep relaxed    hope everything is fine at the next scan - we had a scary few weeks wait for an extra scan and it's hard to think of anything else    

ju2006 - hope you are keeping well, how are you feeling? 

angels for me - sorry can't help you   is there a donor eggs thread where people may have more experience of this kind of thing? 
Drownedgirl knows her stuff and may be able to help you out  

Ella - how are you   

Alf- my broodiness has strangely disappeared after a few very early morning wake up calls   
Work is going okay - not where I want to be but Dh is doing a great job and baby spooks seems really happy with the arrangement, she happily waves me off in the mornings and I get loads of cuddles when i get home. Thanks for asking  

mini, mitchie, sam, lizi, eli, pippi, tiny, helly, suze, juju  and everyone else     

Take care all, love spooks


----------



## Tiny21

Kelly - you will be fine, the hospitals are great and just keep communicating and telling them what you do and don't want and get them to work with you. 

Everyones experience of induction is so different. I ended up being induced as he just would not come by himself - sadly I needed the full thing but my sis just had pessaries and waters broke and 'normal' birth and said it was fine. Spooks as well found it fine. 

I will be honest about my experience (feel free to PM if you want to ask anything) If you do get to needing the drip I would strongly strongly recommend an epidural - I hate injections/drips etc. etc. and really didn't want any of that but I could have never got through without it and it was FAB - seriously. the drug stage of induction is pretty intense, ramping up contractions from nothing to very painful very quickly but most people don't need that stage. You will probably only need the first bits and LO will be with you before you know it - then your life will change for ever! Just think on Sat or Sun (hopefully - it can take longer - see me for details!!) you will have your little person. I would agree with reading ahead but don't panic - it can be very boring until things kick off so games, reading, brain trainers etc. etc are good and food and drink you like. I used the ball in hospital a lot trying to encourage things along - good luck and it will be fine. 

Oh - I had no probs BF- apart from LO having tongue tie - but dont' think can blame induction for that!! 

Hi everyone else - finding it really difficult to find time to post but trying to read. 

We are doing fine at this end - had a breast prob this week but mostly resolved now thankfully and LO feeding well still.  LO is 11.11 now and 11 weeks! How strange. 

Tiny xx


----------



## LadyBella

Thank you Spooks & Tiny for your posts - have got my backs packed and ready, lots of snacks for hubby, books, mags and playing cards too. Is really strange to think that will have Baby E in our arms either at the weekend or next week all seems too much to take in at mo. Have been trying to encourage LO to kick start things off by walking and spicy curry but not having any of it. Think Baby E is way too comfortable in there.

Think I terrified myself about the whole induction procedure as I have been watching 'One Born Every Minute' and the Thai lady who was induced took 4 days and then ended up having a C-Section. However, am now trying to push that thought out of my head and roll with it......so if it all gets too much I will defo be screaming for the pain relief  

A little scared that Baby E has to have a tube stuck down throat when born to check that there are no blockages that were causing the excess water.   that it is just that Baby E is a big baby with alot of fluid xxxx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Good luck LB, will be waiting for your news!  

We went to see a nursery today as they all have a years waiting list and i need one for april next year. Was hoping to put clompy jnr in for 1 day a week but they do 2 days minimum. But we can do 2 half days. so need to speak to MIL to see if shes ok with the other days and i need set days at work too so need to speak to manager on tues about this, which will be fine just need to work out which days are best so i can tell the nursery. Sounds madness doesn't it but i need to put our names down now to get a place!


----------



## Tiny21

LadyBella
You sound very prepared - just think, your last night as a 2 at home!! You probably aren't reading tonight!!

My induction started Fri and he was born Mon but that was pessaries to start with so it's not like you are in labour all that time (hopefully! ), I was so close to ending with a C section which I would have been devastated with - as you say to go through it all and then end up there - may as well have had it straight away. Good luck, just think about that end result - your LO in your arms  

Can't wait to hear from you
Tiny xxx


----------



## LiziBee

Kelly - I hope the fact that you haven't posted means something has happened, if it has then 'congratulations' and if it hasn't then good luck for tomorrow!!
Lizi.x


----------



## *Suze*

just a quickie for lady bella

i think the ladies on 'one born every minute' seem to have been picked as the were quite dramatic  please don't worry honey, as someone else said, it just a step closer to having your precious baby in your arms  

i was also induced, was at 38+5...1st pessary at 11pm thur, 2nd pessary at 11am fri (was 1-2 cm dilated at this point) had tighenings all day, which were easy to manage and then they broke my waters at 11.50pm fri night and was classed as being in labour at this point  i had the drip and managed with a tens machine until 7.30am but when i was told i still had along way to go (was 3cm) i decided on an epidural (which didn't work!) i then dilated the 7cm in over an hour..........Libby was then born at 10.01am sat morning and my epidural did work.....when they were doing my stitches!! 

good luck honey and you'll be fine....such a special time!  

love
Suze x


----------



## LadyBella

Hi All, 

Thank you for your comments they are much appreciated  

Got to be at Rotherham Hospital for 2pm today - am sooooo scared, excited and a whole host of other emotions. It is strange to think that soon Baby E will be here. Have my trashy mags at the ready  

Will post as soon as possible
Luv to you all
Kelly 
xxxxx


----------



## HellyS

Good luck Kelly!  not that you will need it of course    No matter what kind of experience you have it will be the best thing that has ever happeneded to you - you will be holding your much longed for baby in your arms within days - so excited for you!  enjoy those first precious moments and let us know as soon as you can how you both are! (and daddy of course   )

Lots of love to everyone else
xxx


----------



## pippilongstockings

Good luck!!

For what it's worth I was "augmented" with the drip to speed up labour when there was meconium in the waters.  Although it wasn't the birth I had planned and it was *ahem* a bit ouchy *ahem* once he was out I forgot all of the previous few days (I was in early labour for a long long time!) and it really was the most amazing few hours of my life.   Holding him for the first time was just the most incredible feeling and so worth everything we went through and more.  And the birth can't have been that bad because I'm doing it all again soon  

Can't wait to hear your news xx


----------



## going it alone

Best of luck Kelly. xx


----------



## LiziBee

I wonder how Kelly is getting on......
Thinking of you Kelly!!
Lizi.x


----------



## Tiny21

Oh I saw an update and thought there was news!!!


----------



## LiziBee

Aw come on Kelly! I need to know!!! I'm going away tomorrow..... (OK, I know you have more pressing tasks right now!)
So, why's everyone else gone quiet? All off enjoying your easter hols?
Lizi.x


----------



## Tiny21

ahh thought there was news!


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

can you see my feet tapping and i;m pacing the floor!


----------



## *ALF*

Ohh Kelly, hope your induction hasn't taken as long as mine.................. waiting to hear news as soon as your able  

Tiny - Baby tiny is gorgeous! love the hair!


----------



## Tiny21

Alf - I agree - I didn't want to go into details about how long my induction was - fri to mon doesn't sound like much but it is!!! as I am sure you know!! 

His hair is a bit mad!!! Everyone loves it! We almost need to blow dry it


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Do you gel it?!!


----------



## *ALF*

Tiny - J had similar wild hair in the first few months, she had a curly mohican style going on    My induction was Mon to Thur and still ended in a c-section!


----------



## Tiny21

Hi Alf
His goes all curly when wet, changing colour as well - getting lighter. Oh, poor you - I was dreading a c-section and think it was only me having a very good midwife who knew how I felt and we managed - mind you forceps and 3rd degree tear sometimes wonder!! But to do through it all and then end up there must be horrible - fades though doesn't it when you look at LO and they smile!!  
Still no news
MM - no gel!!!   DP likes to spike it up though! 

Have a great Easter
xx


----------



## spooks

oooh those induction tales don't sound good. 
I wonder if early inductions are easier than later ones judging by what me and suze experienced.

Loving the baby photos - alf your J looks as gorgeous as ever and Tiny - what a cutie you've got - he looks like he's got a wicked side just waiting to come out  Did you have bad heartburn during pregnancy - just wondering about the saying that it's a sign baby will have loads of hair - I had it and baby spooks was like a gorilla but then she went a bit bald in patches after a few weeks - all back now though - 
mummies of girls - did you clip back babies fringe or CUT IT!!!!! DH wants to trim it out of her eyes but I think we should wait and all the hair slides I've seen are for ages 3 and up?

Hope everyone is doing well and has a lovely easter break,
love spooks 
going to see who's next on the bumps list  
*NORTHERN MONKEY STEP FORWARD *

  happy birthday to our April babies - louloumacs, Bronte's, bungeeeeees, odettes and spooks


----------



## *ALF*

Tiny - judging by the Drs comments about her position when they did try and 'extract' her I don't think there was any way she was coming out the right way - she managed to be head down but that was about it, she was presenting herself completley wrongly!! In a way I was actually relieved to have a section as we'd been led to believe she was likely to be a good 10lb + and I was scarred of shoulder dis... (can't remember the word, when shoulders get stuck).  Don't dwell on it now, not only did she need medical intervention to get her in there in the first place, she needed medical intervention to get her out again, she just wanted to complete the process  

Spooks - J has a fringe, but have to admit it's not through my choice.  She will let me put clips in for a while, then she starts pulling them out and when she was younger I was worried she would put them in her mouth.  So have decided to leave her with a fringe for now until she's old enough to understand not to pull clips out then I'll grow her fringe out.  She does have her hair up in two little pig tails though which is rather cute!!!
On the heartburn/hairy baby - J had quite a mop when born and I did have heartburn, but it was only mild, so think I go against the saying!
J also lost alot of her hair after a few weeks, but only on the sides and back, so she ended up with a strip in the centre top of her head that was longer than everywhere else - had to give in the end and trim it to match the rest of her head!


Happy Easter to you all........................don't eat too much chocolate....................well, not in one sitting at least.............

Love 
ALF


----------



## going it alone

Hi all
I had one hairy baby (all over due to being prem) and one bald one (58 minutes less prem but more developed) and I had SHOCKING heartburn, but no morning sickness. As their hair grew I cut a fringe in but they are three and a bit now and still have a fringe.

Tiny - I needed rotational forceps with Amelie. She enjoyed the space after Libby had been born so went for a spin! Thankfully I escaped the section. I would have hated one natural birth and then still need a section. But then again, healthy babies are the important thing. When I was born my mum needed a section as I was transverse and had been for weeks. She says I've been an arkward bu**er ever since.

Love to all
Sam x


----------



## eli..g

hi all

adding to the discussion..... f a spikey haired baby... i was drinking gaviscon daily..

Induction at just under 38 weeks failed, c section after 24 hours.. so relitivly short really compared to some of you

How easter for you all
F is walking around...asking for coclate every other word!!


----------



## *Suze*

Happy Easter lovely ladies

Kelly - can't wait to hear your news honey

Spooks - Libby hasn't got any hair so think it'll be along time till we have to use clips  

Alf - loving the news pic of your gorgeous girl  

tiny - loving Sam's hair.....lol at hairdrying it 

hope everyone else and their babies are doing well

its 1 year today that Libby was made....just amazing to think back! all going really well, BF getting better since her tongue tie was divided and the thrush has gone (thank goodness!) just having issues getting her to take a bottle now.....i stopped expressing during the thrush and now she wont take it at all......feel quite disappointed as she was doing so well taking both and i have a 3 hour exam in 2 weeks so dont know what i'll do!! any advice greatly appreciated! 

much love
Suze xx


----------



## teresal

Happy Easter everyone, hope you have all had a good weekend

just a quick update from me as not feeling to good

ended up in hospital last night, was having really bad pain in left side and across the top of my tummy, has been niggling for a couple of days but really got to me yesterday cos hadn't felt the baby move at all yesterday, anyway got myself in a state (as you do) and DH phoned midwife and was told to go to hospital to get checked out, was seen straight away the baby is fine, heatbeat was going ten to the dozen when they checked me over, so was happy with that (will put up with pain as long as he/she is ok), so what they said was that my abdominal muscles are being stretched now and i had been hoovering the stairs yesterday and must have pulled the muscles as well. have to rest for the next 5 days and do no lifting etc and see if it settles down if not have to go back and see cons just to check that its nothing more serious with the muscles

so am lazing on the sofa eating chocolate eggs   

speak soon DH making cup of tea

teresa xxx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Glad everything is ok hun.   I have to get DH to hoover now cos it kills my back!


----------



## LiziBee

Suze - I'll check out the details for you but I think the general advice is just to feed as much before hand as you can. She will be fine for 3 hours, it's more how much it will distract you!
Teresa - I did stuff like that too. Pretty scary at the time but you get over it. Keep resting!
On hair....both hairy both kicking heartburn! As for fringes R didn't have one, we used clips (and disregarded the age warnings) she never took them and out wore them perfectly but M wouldn't let a hairslide anywhere near her so we cut a fringe for her. HTH.
No news from Kelly then? 
Love to all
Lizi.x


----------



## going it alone

Although mine had fringes, I would do the same as Lizi and introduce clips as early as is safe, if only to get them used to them before they are old enough to take them out.

Sam x


----------



## spooks

thanks going it alone, lizibee, alf and everyone - clips it is is then   I'm quite excited about buying some    I feel so very lucky that this is the most pressing issue I have with baby spooks at the moment. 
hope all our other babies, toddlers and big boys and girls are doing well  

Helly and TQ hope the hospital visits are few and far between  

hope everyone had a lovely easter, baby spooks had her first try of chocolate (a tiny tinsy bit) and didn't like it much!!! Long may that last   but I doubt it. 

hope kelly is okay  

suze - an emotional milestone for you, I bet you still can't believe your LO is here, good luck in your exam and with the feeding before hand    

eli - seems like inductions can be hit or miss regardless of when you have them - some babies just want to do things their own way  

mighty mini - hope you are well  
I didn't do the hoovering as soon as I started treatment (on DH's insistence and i didn't argue ) - so I had about a year off     it was a bit of a shock to the system when I had to do it again. 

Teresal - glad is everything is okay - hope the sofa rest and chocolate has sorted you out  

pippi - hope you are well  

love to all


----------



## Tiny21

Loving the hair comments!   I did have reasonable heart burn but nothing major and as you can see his has big hair!! 

Alf - I had hoped as he needed lots of medical intervention to get here he might come out by himself but obviously not to be   the memory of it all is already fading though - which is weird! They say you do forget or your perception of the birth changes. 

Pinkcat - enjoy getting your nursery ready - we rushed to get bits in there but hadn't and still haven't finished it - to be honest it has turned out being used to store his stuff as he is with us and will be for a while - I did get in yesterday and tidy it - I want it to look like his room   good fun though.  I would highly recommend antenatal classes - ours were very good - a local private company, we had to pay but on the NHS we got 4 hours!!! There ended up only being 3 couples on ours and we are meeting (mummies anyway and babies) tomorrow afternoon. I wanted to have as much info as poss - I know what you mean about realising you will actually have to give birth! I loved being pregnant but that bit does sink in steadily!!  Classes help that as well I think. 

Spooks - hair clips for baby Spooks  , what will I do with baby Tiny - hair clips - I don't think DP will go for that    No liking choc - well, she will

Mighty Mini - I didn't hoover throughout tx and pregnancy - agree with Spooks quite tough when you have to again - I held off for quite a while after birth due to recovering but eventually had to do it!!  

Sam - rotational forceps  , normal ones bad enough! As you say main thing is definitely that they are OK. 

Teresa - hope you are feeling a bit better.  

Can't wait to hear from Kelly/Ladybella

Suze - tricky one, are you still getting her to try the bottle? I hope she takes it it will take the pressure off you - I suppose if you left an expressed bottle if she is desparate maybe she would take. She should be OK for 3 hours though. We were very close in terms of ET weren't we? weird thinking back that a year ago our LOs were just those little cells - still think the whole process is incredible - I remember seeing those little cells vividly and still look at the pics now. 

Baby Tiny has his first cold - he was terrible to get to sleep last night - though he was earlier to bed than normal - trying to get some kind of bedtime routine but the cold made it worse I think, poor little thing has been sneezing and coughing and is all bunged up - using saline drops and olbas oil in our room in hot water, he hasn't been too bad today so hoping he feels better soon - it is awful when they aren't right and there isn't much you can do to help isn't it. 

Hi everyone else, hope you had a good weekend. 
xx


----------



## spooks

pinkcat - TBH the antenatal classes I went to weren't any help but it just made me feel like i was getting prepared in some way - all i needed to know was answered on here by FF's  
I was induced early and hadn't read the giving birth bit of my pregnancy book - and I still managed it


----------



## spooks

hello tiny, our posts just crossed,
I think baby tiny would look lovely with a bow    
sorry to hear of his cold     when baby spooks had one we elevated her cot a little and put snuffle rub on a hankie on table next to cot but you do feel helpless   

I went to NHS anteclasses and I suppsoe the only useful bit was seeing where the delivery suites were but i guess you'd find them anyway


----------



## LiziBee

HI!
busy getting my knickers in a twist about a planning application that has just gone in for 350 houses at the end of the next road, so sat in front of computer composing wordy letter to the council!! Anyway just enough time to check on you all and to say:
PC - you are not the first person on here to say that and you wont be the last!!
Tiny - if you are still BF at all you can squirt some up his nostrils (direct from boob to nose!) it works a lot better than saline and it's according to some research I was reading last night it's antibacterial as well!
Back to the letter.....
Love to all
Lizi.x


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

LiziBee said:


> if you are still BF at all you can squirt some up his nostrils


----------



## Tiny21

Not sure my aim is that good    

Could put it in a syringe maybe! Just had to go up to him - he can barely breathe poor little man , might have to top up the olbas oil! 

Men!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ARGHHH sorry DP getting on my nerves tonight!! jut get that of my chest. 

TIny xx


----------



## juju81

H girls,

Am loving the hair clip chat.  I had chronic heartburn & Noah only has a little bit of hair, its an old wives tale isnt it??

Pinkcat - I kept goingfrom being excited to giving birth to just absolutely terrified.  If, and thats a massive if, I ever do it again I would be terrified from day 1.  Infact i'm terrified at the thought now!  everyones experience is different tho and yours will hiopefully be straight forward!!


Still no nerws on Kelly?

Rotational forceps - wholly molley - like Tiny says. normal forceps were hideous enough!!!!

Were settling into somesort of routine.  Nick does his last feed at night, generally between 10-12ish then i do the early one between 3 & 5 the he'llsleep til 8!!!!!  Not bad going.  He also likes a massive sleep around 3pm for a couple of hours!  He's on 4oz now, loves his grub like me!!!!!  

sorry quick post, he's squirming around on me & i need to get ready, mil taking me clothes shopping (somehow i weigh ;less than before i was preg and nothing fits) for my birthday!!!!!

xxxxx


----------



## Tiny21

Kelly has posted on another thread, Sheffield thread - hope she doesn't mind me posting her news on here   

She has a little boy, 60 hours plus C section!!  So sounds like she had quite a time of it. 

Huge congrats to you and your OH and welcome to your little boy 
xxx


----------



## Ella*

Congrats to Kelly!  ​
Love the hair slide chat, can' wait for it to concern me 

Have joined M&P gang after a deal too good to refuse, similar to the Icandy Peach- the M&P Joolz. V excited! Felt surreal wheeling it to the car!!!

What a lovely day today!


----------



## teresal

[fly]congratulations to Kelly and her OH      [/fly]

teresa xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Tiny21 said:


> 60 hours plus C section!! So sounds like she had quite a time of it.


 OMG poor love 

Congrats Kelly  

Juju - nice to se you back hun.  Hopefully 'll be lighter after i give birth! 
I think noah should get some clips too! 
What the hell are rotational forceps!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## teresal

ohhhh mini -- you always make me laugh    60 hours is a bit scary though isn't it, just keep telling myself not all like that    and as for rotational forceps...... i don't have a clue either but maybe better off not knowing   

juju -- i hope i can be lighter too. hope you are looking after yourself and not pushing yourself to much, but enjoy the shopping. don't think Nick would be to happy if he came home and found Noah in clips though   


am just sitting giggling at the thought of you mummys squirting breast milk all over the place trying to aim for the babies noses   

teresa xx


----------



## juju81

Lol, Nick wouldn't expect anything less from my family!!!  We put Noah in my nieces dolls pushchair   , I sent Nick a picture while he was at work!!!  Thankfully he shares our humour!!!

Might google rotational forceps!  60hrs, christ my 27were bad enough!!!!


----------



## teresal

poor Noah what has he got himself into


----------



## HellyS

Congratulations kelly!!!  Hope it wasnt as bad as it sounded! Looking forward to piccies xxx

Ella - what a lovely day for you    a long time coming but well worth the wait    Bet you loved pushing it to the car!!!

Wish I could join in the hair clip chat.... Emily has nothing that would resemble a fringe at all.  It is sort of growing on the crown but no where else - she does a great bambam impression when I put her bobble in - much to DH's digsust  

and as for rotational forceps   

Skinny Juju!!!  Well done you!  try and keep it off though....I lost loads when I first had Emily and year and half later (God where did that time go!) and I am a stone heavier - ooopps!

spooks - Thanks for asking - hospital visits are few and far between at long last!  Great to hear that everything is going well with you and babyspooks

Marie - Hope all is well with you and the boys x

theresa you makes sure you rest up and get waited on hand and foot!!!

hi to everyone else.  well I rang the clinic today to see if we have an apointment yet and they havent even received the referral    Will be ringing the docs first thing tomorrow!
love to all
Helly
x


----------



## spooks

[fly]CONGRATULATIONS Kelly[/fly]
Hope all is well


----------



## spooks

Hello everyone - I don't think I'll be googling rotational forceps - sounds like that's just information on a need to know basis and TBH I don't want to know about that ever    

Ella WELCOME the m&p club   have you been having a little parade round your lounge? I was a bit hesitant about trying out the pushchair before baby spooks arrived but in hindsight it really is a good idea to get to know it before LO arrives. I was too scared to go out alone for weeks as I didn't know how to work ours and the same definately goes for car seats. DH thought he was so clever knowing how to put it in and out of the car then we had to put baby spooks in it at the hospital and we realised we didn't know how to buckle it all up   

juju - hope all is well, have a nice time clothes shopping.  

helly glad the hospital visits are decreasing and emily is doing well    
Yesterday I made an appointment at the fertility clinic for 'another go'  . I was very excited about the prospect of it but as soon as i phoned up and looked in my file of treament stuff i got a bit sad and emotional      I know we are lucky this option is available to us and I realise that there are many here that won't be trying again and are coming to terms with that so I don't want to sound like I'm moaning, I'm just saddened by the fact that this is the only way we can try for a baby. DH was a bit upset again too - just brings it all back I suppose. 
I think I was a bit naive thinking 'we have baby spooks so tx will be easy and if it doesn't work it won't matter because we're happy and complete'  and now the time is getting closer the madness of tx is all coming back and it's taken me by surprise a bit.   

lizi - hope your stroppy letter works  
when baby spooks had a sore eye I squirted in boob milk and it cleared up straight away -amazing stuff! I hadn't heard about using it for colds too

gotta go, love to everyone


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

spooks - Don't feel like you are moaning. I would love another but realistically we can't afford it and thinking about it it feels like such a hard slog again.   Not sure i have the mental energy for it.   

It makes me sad too thinking that this is the only way we would probably pg. Although we do have swimmers which we are lucky to have but they just don't work  


Had my 28 week scan today. All fine, Bl00dy sonographer plotted it wrong last time, she put the wrong Due date in and even with that it was wrong, so clompy wasn't an under average scrap but AVERAGE!!!!!! It was on the 50th centile not 10th! I'm so annoyed cos i couldn't sleep for a week and the consultant didn't pick it up either  

So now its got short legs, big head and big tummy   just like its mum!!!


----------



## Ella*

*Mini* argh  for crying out loud, what a flamin load of cr## . Seeing the under avergae thing should have made them check their flamin data before telling you! If you draw a graph & one plotted dot doesn't follow the line you check as to why don't you? ( Ok, you can tell I am a student at present )
*Spooks,*  thanks for the welcome. Am thrilled to be a M&P member! I haven't told you all that the deal meant my fave colour carrycot but my least fave colour pushchair seat . Hey ho, can't resist a bargain even when it wasn't us paying for it ! seemed like fate at the time. Good tips re car seat. I have done the chassis a few times, had to play! I wheeled it round the shop for an hour so no one else could enquire about it 
*Helly*, great news those hospital visits are fading into distant memory! OMG yes the pram is just unreal! Still don't believe it all but I guess it prob feels unreal even to people who haven't had inf.
OOh Helly, you mentioned Marie, we haven't heard from her in a while. Hope her PND has gone now , wnder if she'll drop in, we must be boring lot 
Thinking of some old names, wonder if they drop in?

I'm going to have to start buying hairslides for 3 years time now! Also fascinating that boob milk cures all... Not sure I want to squirt it in their eyes ( unless by accident which is no doubt highly likely lmao)


----------



## teresal

mini -- thats great that clompy is doing good, stupid sonographer the last time    you must be so relieved now though to know that he/she is a good size, even if it has short legs, big head and big tummy   must have been like looking in the mirror   

ella -- glad you have got your pram sorted, i keep going into the nursery just so i can push our round the room    DH thinks i am mad   he could be right   

spooks -- we all know what you mean about trying again, we know we won't be doing it again and even though this ones not here yet it still makes me sad to think that thats it for us. we are so grateful that we are having one but still sad that we can't just say hey lets have another like lots of other couples do that don't need tx. but due to my age and finances it just won't happen  . so am going to make the most of having the one, not going back to work after so i can spend all my time with this one and enjoy being a mum   

helly -- hope you have got through to the docs and got that referral sorted   

hi to every one else   

teresa xx


----------



## going it alone

Hi all, just a quickie.
Rotational forceps are the ones they use if baby has turned spine to spine and isn't facing the optimum way. They twist the head slightly to ease the head out. Amelie's delivery was handled well and she didn't have a single mark on her. I'm not sure which of my two little darlings caused my tearing so can't blame the forceps delivery as Libby "popped" out first.

As for forgetting the birth I look back at mine with a rosy glow. Fantastic epidural so didn't feel a single thing. My mum was my birthing partner and saw the doctors faces and the amount of blood I lost so hasn't forgotten the twins arrival in the same way as me!!

Love to all
Sam x


----------



## LiziBee

[fly]Congratulations Kelly! [/fly]
Hope it wasn't as draining as it sounded, bet you still can't believe he's here eh?!

BM, marvelous stuff if you have it. Solves eye infections and stuffy noses better than anything any doctor can prescribe. Yes they do startle somewhat (even when they get older, probably even more so as they know what's coming!) but it works a treat, however it is much better not to use a syringe as your boob has a natural sprinkler system  (If you do use a syringe sterilize it first and only administer one drip at a time!)

On rotational forceps - 

Wish I'd bought an M&P, oh for a toddler step now!!! 

Website for putting in comments on the planning application has mysteriously gone down so they will be getting a stinky letter now!!!

Right I have a child free afternoon and a holiday to pack for!!! Best get on with it.
Love to all
Lizi.x


----------



## pippilongstockings

Oh my god "rotational forceps"       

The Fear has hit this week, I can't believe I've got to give birth in the next few days or weeks..........!  I felt like She-Ra when I looked back on Luke's birth until very recently - now I just feel terrified    Tell me it's easier second time round please!  

Kelly - congratulations!!  Sounds like a bit of an ordeal, I'm so glad that all is well with your lovely bundle though  

Mini - so glad all is well but   to the sonographer and consultant!!  That's why we should all take everything they say with a pinch of salt!

juju - wow, sounds like you're getting some decent kip!  Probably more than before Noah arrived.  Did your SPD disappear as soon as you gave birth?  I'm really struggling with it this week so need reassurance that it'll go when Bernard arrives!

spooks - sounds familiar. I went through some difficult emotions when we started trying for #2.  I'd forgotten to some degree the heartache that goes along with treatment and it was a very hard time.     Well worth it though (but I won't be putting myself through it again!).

Well, went to see my new midwife this morning - the 3rd new set of midwives this pg    She strongly recommended that I go into hospital rather than the MLU because of the Group B Strep so I'm off to Oxford.  Swindon is much much closer and easier to get to but I'd need to book in with yet another set of midwives to give birth there and I just can't do it again!!  On the plus side, I'm allowed to labour and give birth in water (if it's free) so at least I might get one thing that I want     And as long as he arrives safely then I don't really mind.  God I'm scared though, much more so than last time and much more than I expected to be!  I think the scare at 33 weeks reminded me what contractions feel like - it's amazing how easily you forget    

Anyway, enough panicking!  Better wake my monkey son up and do some chores.

P xx

PS I can vouch for the magic powers of BM!  It really helped when Luke had a cold at 2 weeks old, much better than saline.  And I didn't have a lot of choice about spraying everywhere, it just happened


----------



## juju81

We wont be having another go, finances, mental stress, the fact we have to have it next august..........!!

Pippi - yes it did go as soon as i had him, my labour pain was horrendous tho, so be prepared for a lot of 'fanny bone' pain, fingers crossed you wont have it during labour.  I spent ages in the birthing pool in the hope it would alleviate the pain but quite frankly it did bug*er all.  They do say 2nd time round is easier tho!!!!

Mini - glad scan went well.   to the last cons!!!!

Shopping trip quite successful, am between sizes tho, grrr.  Going to Smith & Western friday night so got a nice top to wear!

Oh, rant coming, the day I was in labour we got given notice on the flat we rent so now i'm blinking on the move like Pippi!  The letting agents wouldnt accept me tho as on maternity leave so had to faff around getting a blasted gurantor for my half.  Really cant be bothered to pack up, we move the 24th, got a lovely Victorian house to move into tho, iron fireplaces etc, being completely renovated so a blessing in disguise really, just something I could do without!!!


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

juju - Ooh your new house sounds lovely!   You'll love it when you are sorted tho hun  

Baby is breech so need to get on a bouncy ball!   

Someone from the DCN phoned but i couldn't speak as was stuffing my face with pie and chips, shes phoning tomorrow, what will she say?


----------



## margesimpson

Hi all,

Still trying to catch up with you all as haven't been on for AGES! Poor laptop's hard drive has died on us. I'm surprisingly philosophical about it - but what a pallava!

Kelly - Congratulations to you and DH and welcome to the world to baby Kelly! 

I'm now officially back in denal about this labour business!   Can't I just order a stork to bring it, like in the old days?

Juju- can't resist saying another welcome to the world to Noah too - sounds like you are a pure natural - already in some sort of routine! Can't believe you have to move though - eeek! But the new place sounds lovely!

Mini - right behind you on the bouncy ball - maybe we should have space hopper races?! Glad baby's a good size after all, shame that you had all that worry though.

Pippi - crumbs - watching "one born every minute" is enough of an insight for me. I thought everybody says you block out the memory?

Teresa - I'm sure I'd do the same, if we had the pram yet...it's weird how I love to look into the little room that will eventually be the nursery when I'm on my way to bed - but hey, we can just be weird together!

D'you know what I've been thinking about lately? What, or rather who the baby will look like - will we recognise it as the bump we know and love?

Hi and hugs to everyone  
Mx


----------



## teresal

Hi ladies

can i ask what your remidies are for heartburn    please don't say gaviscon cos i can't take it, i can't swallow any medicine as soon as i swallow it i am sick so need something natural, have been drinking milk but just wondered what you all did/do when you get it

thanks
teresa xxx


----------



## drownedgirl

teresal: there are things you can do re posture, diet etc

Can you chew gaviscon tabs?

Take any drugs via tablet?


----------



## going it alone

Teresal - get your iron levels checked out. Low iron can cause heartburn. The catch 22 though is that iron tabs are best taken with vitamin C drinks i.e. orange juice and NOT at the same time as dairy. At the same time orange juice caused my heratburn and dairy relieved it. If it gets excessive see your GP. As I was under consultant shared care my cons prescribed losec which reduced the amount of acid in my stomach and is safe during pregnancy. It was a life saver for me as I was on a diet of dry white bread, mashed potato and ice cream and still having to make myself sick by are 7pm as my lunch still appeared stuck. 

On the whole labour thing - if it was THAT bad we'd all be only children - saying that I AM an only child - transverse breech!!! I'd do it again given the chance (I really mean a man).

Love to all
Sam x


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

DG - have you had your scan yet?!  

Tezza - can't help you hun sorry   I've never had heartburn  

someone from the DCN phoned tonight, just a welcome phone call, she sounded nice and friendly   they do like to look after you which is good to know.


----------



## drownedgirl

♥ Mighty Mini ♥ said:


> DG - have you had your scan yet?!


Next Tues...


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥




----------



## pippilongstockings

Teresa - Remegel worked for me last time (gaviscon all the way this time   ).  Remegel's are minty soft tablets that are a bit like sweets so should be easier to take than gaviscon liquid or the hideous chalky gaviscon tablets.  Also agree with GIA, try taking Spatone in the morning with some orange juice - won't do any harm if your iron levels are ok but might really help with the indigestion/heartburn if they are low.  Might also help with tiredness.  I've been taking them for a month now after my low iron results and I think it's making a difference.

Marge - I'm joining you in the denial thing, god I'm terrified!!  It's only really hit me in the last few days that I have to give birth again very soon..... The stork sounds like a much better idea!

Sorry for short post.  I wrote a mammoth one yesterday and lost it all due to this stoopid mobile internet dongle and I can't face writing it all out again only to lose it!  There was some good stuff in that post too!!  Anyway, roll on the 14th April when we get broadband!

P xx


----------



## teresal

Hi ladies, hope you are all well and have nice things planned for the weekend   

thanks for the tips on heartburn, will give them all a go (not all at once though   )

sorry for the quick post, have been at work all day and am knackered (not used to working a full day)

teresa xx


----------



## Mitchie

Hi All,
Good to see the thread so vocal, but bad cos cant keep up !!
On the subject of hair, Alfie had loads when born and still has, in fact he really needs his 1st haircut but i'm delaying it as long as i can, cos i know he will look more like a little boy than my baby   has cute curls now  
Ella; welcome to the m+P CLUB !
Teresal; Same here, due to our age and finances and the mental torture we have to go thru we wont be having a 2nd go either. Anyway my lovely bro and his wife came to stay with their TWO little boys and it was Bl**dy hard work, i dont know how they do it !!!!!!!!!!!!
Cant help on heartburn, only had it mildly, hope u can get more comfy xx
JuJu; Sorry to hear about the house move, hope u'll be getting some help
Pippi; Your PG seems to have whizzed by ! You know, when i was about to have Alfie, i was obviously anxious about the birth, but also it dawned on me that soon i would be able to actually cuddle and kiss and look at my newborn baby (I dont know why but i'd be so busy praying for a trouble-free pregnancy, preparing the house for a baby, etc etc i hadnt given myself a chance to think about much else !!)
Anyway Hi everyone, love to u all, gotta go,
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## pippilongstockings

OMG Mitchie I can't believe Alfie is coming up to his first birthday     That has gone soooooo quickly!!  To be honest, this time round I haven't had much time to think about actually having a real baby at the end of the pregnancy    It only really dawned on me (and not properly) yesterday that i'll actually have a tiny baby soon.......  

pinkcat - in lancashire where we've moved from there are 4 or 5 antenatal sessions you can go to but there doesn't seem to be anything down here.  It's well worth going to whatever you are offered though, it's nice to meet people in similar situations and I found my mummy friends an absolute life line in the first year after Luke was born.  Could you do an NCT course?  That's where I met most of my friends.

teresa - how's the heartburn?  I'm struggling with reflux these days - I have to sleep propped up otherwise i can't sleep!

juju - how's the packing going?  Hope you had a lovely night of sleep on Friday, did your MIL have a good night?

P xx


----------



## juju81

Pippi - had a lovely sleep thanks, we were in bed by 10.30 & woke at 9am!  MIL didnt sleep too good, not because he was naughty but because of his noises he makes when he is asleep....thats why he is already in his own room bless him!!!!!  He did nothing but scream last night & this morning, am changing his milk to cow & gate comfort, see if that makes a difference!

Not long for you   

Mitchie - 1yr nearly, like Pippi said, cant believe thats gone so quickly!

I had a bit of   yesterday morning, felt weird to start with but then ok, think it feels more different for me then him, he assures me it didnt feel any different but it certainly did for me  ....hopefully things will tighten  

xxxx


----------



## margesimpson

Hi all,

Pinkcat - what do you mean the stork isn't real!?    Have you seen the size of babies heads? 

Pippi - not only will you have a tiny wee baby to hold soon, but you'll be able to introduce him to Luke! That will be really something! Does he seem to be excited about it?

Juju - OMG!   already?   

Teresa - i've got a bit of heartburn/reflux so my throat always sounds rather husky due to the acid irritating my vocal chords, but nothing like you it sounds like. Constantly sooking sweets/rennies etc and sipping water seems help - there's loads of different types now, so they might be something you can take. My SIL had terrible, "clawing the walls" heartburn though, so ate small amounts throughout the day, didn't eat late in the day so there was plenty of time for the food to disappear before bed. Took dairy to reduce the acid and sucked on sweets/chewed gum all day. Propping your head up might help if it's a issue during the night. Don't put off asking your midwife/GP though - they might be able to give you something to help.

DG - it'll be great to see bubs again on Tuesday. I get so excited just hearing the heartbeat!

Mini - keep thinking I'll join DCN eventually, but not sure when. What made you decide to join now? Any luck by the way with nurserys - I seem to remember you were trying to plan ahead? Spoke to a friend today who suggested that it's the same situation here in Edinburgh!

Hi to everyone else, hope there's been sunshine where you are and that you've been out enjoying it.
Hugs from a very tubby Marge x


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Juju - Wow          

Marge - Not done anymore with nurserys yet, i keep forgetting to make another appt with another nursery we've found. Need to do it tomorow. I joined the DCN just to get some support if we need it for when we start telling baby, also for some family that don't know yet   Its £20 so hasn't broken the back yet!   

Did i post that 28 week scan went ok? can't remember!!   The baby is not small lijke they said last time, in fact the sonographer got it wrong!      
If i did post it, apologys for my brain!  

PS name change is a joke, will change back soon! 

Love the Mighty mini


----------



## Mitchie

Yes JuJu     Good on you !! I have to say things in the   department in our house have been very sparce indeed since young Alfie came along ! No problems 'down there' just too pooped and would rather have sleep  !! I'm sure things will 'tighten up' for you tho, its still early days  
When Alfie was just a few weeks old and full of colic, we moved him from C+Gate to Aptamil Easy Digest and it really helped. He too was a noisy sleeper and got turfed out of our room after a couple of weeks    Bless him, he loves his bedtime and his cot though.
DH gone away with work for the week, left at tea-time  best i have an early nite ! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Love 2 all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pippilongstockings

juju     for doing the deed so soon!  Think it was a couple of months before I let DH anywhere near me!  And yes, things will improve down there.  Keep doing your pelvic floor exercises too as I'm sure they help.  Despite being adamant that Luke would be in with us until 6 months, he was in his own room after 3 weeks too!  He was such a noisy sleeper that I just couldn't sleep with him in the same room.  I got some grief from the HV but not as much grief as when she found out that DH was sleeping downstairs during the week    Nosy old bag!  He had a 45 minute commute down the M6 to do in the morning so I didn't want him doing that tired.  *End of HV rant!*

marge - yes, he's excited at the moment but I'm sure that'll change when he realises that we can't send the baby back!  BTW my baby is going to have a very small head, he's going to fly out painlessly and quickly  

widow twanky     think you should keep the name!


----------



## Ella*

Lmao - go *JuJu * 
*Marge & Mini*, yes we want to join DCN too but haven't done it yet.  Had also aimed to buy the book for parents of donor conceived children. Anyone read it? Haven't done that yet either!

We decided against telling close friends ( two know) but the others are very close & will be very weird to finally tell them one day. It is normal for the two friends who knew as fat eunfolded but to leave it late I feel makes it more momentous? The reason was this thread, someone said it is really up to the child who knows. My prob with this is our child will know young and therefore wont know discretion it may want to exert later and tell people who we don't know from adam at school. Would rather close friends heard from us than school friends later .... Tricky one eh?


----------



## *ALF*

Ella - interesting dilemma isn't it and one I'm pondering at the moment, sorry don't have an answer.  I've made a couple of good friends through postnatal groups, so obviously since J was born.  I've been open about her being an IVF baby, but I've held back regarding the donor issue, not because I'm embarrased or ashamed I just feel quite strongly that it's J's information to tell and should be up to her who knows, but then again we are telling her from an early age so there is the possibility of her telling 'joe bloggs' at school...............  Our parents and brothers and ssiters know as do our three closest friends (and their partners) who are now her godparents, so we've obviously taken the decision regarding them out of her hands, but I shall explain this to her along the lines of 'we told them cos we needed their support' (obviously in more child friendly terms)........................................I really don't know the answer.........................

On the telling front - we have the DNC telling story book but it relates to DIUI which is not how J was created o wondered whether anyone knows of or can recommend any books that relate to IVF.

Sorry short post, lots to do whilst J sleeps...............

Love 
ALF


----------



## snoopygirl79

Hello,

I'm more of a lurker these days but thought I'd jump in.

ALF - I bought a book from www.xyandme.com called "Before You Were Born: Our Wish for a Baby" by Janice Grimeswhich I found throught the DCN website (http://www.donor-conception-network.org/recentadditions.htm) as it tells the story of conceiving through DIVF and it also has other books for sale for children conceived in other circumstances like FET and DE. It's from the US but I think it's good and will use it read to my girls when they're old enough - the only problem is that they don't do one for twins  Oh well, can't have everything!!

I can't believe my girls are going to be one next month - where has the year gone?!

Hope you're all doing ok 

Love,

V x


----------



## juju81

Lol at you all!!!!

I'm a bit of a nympho, was gagging as soon as I had him,lol!  Am rather worried it will never be the same again tho, last night it felt different too, will carry on doing my pelvic floors in the hope that makes some improvement.  We changed his milk to Cow & Gate comfort, apparantly takes a good day or 2 for it to kick in.  He's spent the last 4 nights screaming for about an hour, nothing comforts him.  Nick said last night he's worried Noah 'knows' he's not his bio dad & thats why he cant comfort him  .  I told him not to be silly & that I struggle with him aswell sometimes & that he might just pick up on him being agitated when he crys??  Who knows, harder than I ever imagined, bless him

xxx


----------



## pippilongstockings

juju - it will get better, honestly.  It's still really really early days    Just think what your poor lady bits have gone through recently!  From what I can remember, things started feeling normal again after about 6 months (although we weren't doing it as much as you too back then!!).  Can't believe I'm saying this on here but it's actually better than it's ever been these days, we certainly do it a lot more   so don't worry too much  

As for the crying, Luke used to have "witching hour" every evening between 4 and 7 (so "witching 3 hours" actually!).  It didn't matter who was holding him and I think it's really common.  Not sure if it's the same with formula fed babies but I eventually figured out that Luke just wanted feeding and feeding and feeding!  It was like he was storing up for his mammoth night time sleep (he slept for long stretches at night very early on, lucky me!).  If you're concerned, could you ask the HV when you next get him weighed?  As for it being hard, I know what you mean - it's a complete shock to the system isn't it?  It does get easier though! (and then harder, then easier, then harder, then easier etc etc  ).

snoopy - can't believe it's a year!!  How are your lovely little ladies?  Gorgeous picture of them  

ALF - I'm sure there were new books at the DCN meeting this March, and possibly some for dIVF.  How are you doing?  Not "spoken" to you for ages!

Ella - it is so tricky deciding who to tell isn't it?  I've only regretted telling one person so far.  It was an NCT friend I had known for nearly two years and I thought we would be friends for a long time.  Unfortunately, she turned a bit odd (think it was undiagnosed PND) and started using our infertility as a stick to beat me with and was extremely insensitive in the things she said about using donor sperm ("why didn't you just go out and have a one night stand" etc).  I don't see her anymore!  Everyone else we've told (family and close friends) have been great.  It is wierd telling people out of the blue when the child but if you feel it's right and that they need to know then it's only wierd for a few seconds.  If they are good friends, like my amazing lovely friend Jill, they will accept it and be interested rather than judgemental.  Jill was one person I was nervous about telling as we were really close and it felt like a huge deal but I wanted her to know as our boys are really close and, as  you said, I didn't want it just coming out later on.  She's been fantastic, she asks questions and doesn't just ignore the subject or get embarrassed.  I'm very lucky.  Anyway, enough rambling!  If you are unsure about telling and talking can I recommend the DCN "telling and talking" booklets?  And also I've heard that the "preparation for DC parenthood" courses are very good.

AFM, had such a lovely day today!  I dropped Luke at nursery this morning then went into Oxford for some "me" time, the first for as long as I can remember when I wasn't grabbing time to do some work!  I bought some nursing bras and a couple of pairs of shoes then had a leisurely lunch reading the paper.  It was bliss!  I feel like a new woman  

Oops, that was an epic post!  Better get going as I've got chores to catch up on before picking Luke up from nursery.  Mum's finally back from holiday this afternoon so I feel like I can relax and let Bernard come out whenever he wants to now  

Pippi xx


----------



## snoopygirl79

Pippi - thanks for asking after my girls - they are doing fab!! Maisie is commando crawling now and Chloe is still happy rolling around the living room!! They're so cute to watch as they're always near each other and it doesn't matter if you put them at different sides of the room, they'll still find each other!! Soooo cute!!! They seem very happy babies but at first it was very hard going so Juju, it's completely normal as my two both cried from 7-10pm every night and it seemed that nothing would console them so sometimes we'd just have to leave them to it as it didn't matter if we held them or not, they still cried a lot  Looking back now, it was a nightmare at the time but then it suddenly seemed to get easier as they just started to fall asleep at 7pm and then we actually got our evenings back to ourselves!!!!

Love,

V x


----------



## pippilongstockings

Aawwww bless them!  I'm not looking forward to witching hour again    This time we won't have the time to spend 3 hours every night dancing round the kitchen to try and stop him crying!


----------



## Ella*

Thanks ladies, mmm, think we might tell the two couples I had in mind. We've been friends a long time (we are kinda group of 6 friends) but kinda wish we told them from the outset... I have a feeling with littleone knowing that there's going to be some interesting Joe Bloggs' at school coming out with interesting things later LOL. *Pippi*, no prob with telling littleone, just want to do it right like *ALF* said, it's her info to tell - perhaps bar our close friends for early support as you say.... However, cheers, I will be getting all the books. Just can't stop buying baby things at mo than books... Oh bar the baby manual!!! Need a manual lol

*Snoopygirl*, good links! I remember you & wow now a year old!

*Juju*- & squeeze  ( You are reminding me to keep doing mine!)


----------



## LiziBee

Ella* said:


> Oh bar the baby manual!!! Need a manual lol


The closest thing I found to a manual was this http://www.amazon.co.uk/Baby-Book-Everything-About-Birth/dp/000719823X/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1271187104&sr=8-1
It saved my sanity if not my life on a number of occasions!

On the subject of BMS can I recommend the 'quickie' ? *blushes* particularly the afternoon quickie? Girls are down for a nap and we hop into bed too! (Luckily DH often works from home  )Keeps the intimacy going without infringing on valuable sleep time!



pippilongstockings said:


> And also I've heard that the "preparation for DC parenthood" courses are very good.


Me, me, I said that! Definitely worth going to. (And you get a free year membership of DCN with it!)

Lovely to see all the chat on here, nice to read other peoples news!

Not a lot going on here but am enjoying gardening with the girls, just need to find a way of stopping Mila from eating the soil!! (She thinks the spade is a spoon!)
love to all
Lizi.x


----------



## Mitchie

Pippi New Woman !!! Oxford ?? You are very near to me !!!!


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

how do you find out about the DCN parenthood classes? We've just done an antenatal class and felt a bit weird when we had to write down what having a baby means to you. I said making a family and the others said about making a baby together, i know we have made a baby together cos we've planned it and DH and i have gone through a journey like us all here, to make it happen,  but felt weird that naturally its not his  and they al think it is and their baby is probably their partners, blah blah blah.  i'll be fine, just not used to being around 'normal' pg women  But who knows, they might of gone through the same, no one knows their story yet. I'm used to living in my FF bubble!  

But for the first time I felt like i had this big secret   we have told 2 close friends and our parents and siblings know. I'm sure it'll be fine


----------



## pippilongstockings

Ooh mitchie, we'll have to get our boys together    I'm between Oxford and Swindon but I was brought up near Abingdon, love it round here.

Mini - are the courses listed on the website?  If not then email Nina Bardsley (?), she knows everything!  Think she's on the [email protected] email address.  And   it takes you by surprise sometimes doesn't it?  I still find it wierd talking to people who conceived naturally.  It just feels strange and unlikely that they can just have sex and make a baby   

Lizi - yep, quickies are definitely the way to go especially when you've got toddlers!!

Should be getting broadband today woohoo!!  Hope it's not too complicated to set up, I'm not great with IT stuff.....

P x


----------



## Ella*

*Lizzi*, thanks for link but I have the manual - 'what to expect in the first year'
However, a girl can never have too many manuals so may well get that one too 
*Mini* - I will report when we go to ours in a few weeks. I might intro us inc the ivf bit & say it means a lot to us, I don't mind saying it's taken a fair bit of trying & a long time coming. That might excuse dh's grey hairs . We are going to try 'just for men' for the babys sake lmao. He wouldn't condone it but I think he might let me now....


----------



## Ju2006

Morning girls and bumps, hope you are a doing OK. I know this is going to sound mad but I am selling a LOAD of dd1's clothes. Mad i know as I am having another girl but I have kept out what I have wanted but have still be left with 4 HUGE boxes of clothes (newborn to 2yrs). I didn't have much success as the Nearly New sale last weekend, made on £20, pathetic eh ! I thought about listing them al lon ebay but TBH there are sooooo many and would.

Here is a link where you can see a small selection of what I have. If anybody likes and wants anything please just let me know, I will then sort out prices etc and postage.

http://pbckt.com/sZ.NObB

DD1 had soo many clothes that some of them have only been worn once so are great as 2nd hand clothes.

Love to everyone !

p.s the paymat is for sale (not sure I can post it tho so collection if local) too and so is the M&P top (16-18, new with tags as was bought for me but not my style or shape).


----------



## teresal

Hi ladies

just thought i would let you all know that Asda is doing the baby promotion again starting on the 20th April to 8th May, so all that want to get stocked up on nappies, wipes etc will be a good saving   

Hope everyone is ok

teresa xx


----------



## Mitchie

Thanks for that Terasal  
Ella; I had the 'what to expect when expecting' and now ' what to expect in the first year' and i think they are brilliant ! Have read both religiously and like them because they dont 'preach' just their opinion, they give you the whole picture in that they tell you about several other methods of doing things. Really good, really helpful, its all i use, oh and this website !! Oh and www.babycentre.com. 
Pippi; Yay a meet would be good, maybe Millets Farm eh ?? Tho understand if you may be a bit busy for a while  
Love to you all,
Mitchie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pippilongstockings

Ooh definitely Mitchie, we love Millets Farm!!  That's so exciting, I've been a bit lonely recently.....  What do you mean busy??  La la la la la it's going to be a piece of cake la la la la la, I'm not listening to any second time mums, head is firmly in the sand!  Seriously though, I'll be glad to get out both before Bernard arrives and when he's here - being stuck in the house drives me loopy.

I've got the What to Expect the Toddler Years (or something like that) which is quite good although I found that the milestones are a bit off - sometimes Luke seemed way behind and now he's way ahead!  I like to think it's because he's a genius child but realistically he's about the same as his peers    I've also got Toddler Taming which is great and was very helpful when Luke started, erm, asserting his independence!  I also bought a William Sears book called The Good Behaviour Book or something like that which is a bit fluffy for me but still has some interesting ideas and tips.  As you can see I got a bit desperate when Luke hit toddler-hood!

As we're promoting things, it's also Real Nappy Week 2010 from the 26th April to 2nd May!  Bumfluff will hopefully be relaunching in time for that so I'll let you all know the new url  

P xx


----------



## sw197

hi
congrats to everyone! can I just ask whether your egg donors were all in there thirties or whether there is anyone who held out for a younger donor in the UK? or did it all just not matter about it being a donor egg at all as soon as you were pregnant?


----------



## pippilongstockings

Hi SW - I'm also a donor sperm lady so can't help about age of donor etc. For us, it _does_ matter that we used donor sperm, it's a major part of our family history now but it doesn't matter in a negative way if you see what I mean. In my experience, you don't just forget about it when you get pg but hopefully you come to terms with it and become comfortable (and in our case extremely grateful) that someone else's precious gift helped you to have a much longed for family. Not sure whether others feel the same?

pinkcat - Dh and I have spoken a lot about how open to be with people we don't know very well over the last few years. We came to the conclusion that in a situation such as an antenatal class, we don't want to know how other people conceived their children if it was a natural conception (although some people will tell you - yuck!) so they probably don't want to know the ins and outs of how we conceived! It's not being deceptive, it's just keeping certain private matters private. In fact, even for some of our friends we feel it's just too much information for them - they don't want to know! It's a massive massive deal to us but for others it's not so important. Hope that makes sense? So, while we are very open with people who need to know or who we feel we could gain support from (for us and our children), we are more guarded with the information with people who don't need to know or who we feel would not want to know.

Enough rambling! Luke's at mum's now until tomorrow morning so DH and I can have a final night out before Bernard arrives. It's DH's birthday next week so we're going for a curry and a couple of drinks in our new local town - very exciting. It would just typical for baby to put in an appearance this afternoon  I'm making the most of my free afternoon by sitting on my bum eating cakes and watching daytime tv 

Hope everyone is ok  
Pxx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

pinkcat - I would go to the wedding. Its easier when they aren't in a routine as you can take them anywhere. We have a wedding in aug and baby will be around 4-6 weeks. I am looking forward as it will be its first official outing!! There will be 1 other newborn there so that will be nice. I don't understand why people think you can't do these things   people go travelling with babies. Have bay will travel!!! 

I asked the bride and groom if it was ok to bring baby along otherwise we couldn't go as they weren't inviting children. Tehy said it would be ok as baby wouldn't obviously be running around. (just screaming through the  service) (or me sat there with my boob out in front of the vicar    )


----------



## Ella*

*Pippi*, wise words, mmm, don't think I will say about ivf at antenatal. I'm not sure why I said I might & then remembered I almost wanted to excuse the fact we are bloomin ancient now as it's taken so flamin long!!! Thrileld though! You all know we all are! Anyway, theat isn't the sort of place I'd be chatty anyway, probably mutter 'hi' and move onto next person 
*Mini*- hahah the happy couple don't know what they have let themselves in for . Just make sure you're reasonably decent at photo call! 
*sw197* Pippi in her wisdom  has summed up our feelins perfectly too!
*Mitchie & Pippi*- excellent re 'what to expect'. 
*Pinkcat* I'm with Mini at the moment, might change after birth lol. Have baby, have funky changing bag, aim to travel .... we'll see


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

sw197 - I agree with pippi - It never goes away usng a donor as its part of that childs life and our family life. If we didn't have our sperm donor we wouldn't have our baby.  We are going to tell baby about everything so it will always be there but in a positive and hopefuly accepting way


----------



## paws18

Hi everyone

Sorry not been back on since little one born.
Cant believe its 4 weeks since baby paws arrived. Its been the quickest 4 weeks of our life.

Not had the easiest time we were in hospital for 5 days after birth as little one had some breathing probs and ended up in special care baby unit as i had a really quick delivery and he had loads of mucus and was a bit shell shocked as I only was in labour for 1 hour went fron 3 to 8 cm with gas and air then 1 hour later baby distressed and had to come out ASAP was nearly a section but managed to deliver him we then got home after 5 days and then little one had some bad  projectile vomiting and brought up blood and we ended up in childrens ward for 3 days. He has been diagnosed with severe reflux and is now on Losec and gaviscon and now we have colic. Not been the easiest 4 weeks but just thinking we have got through this so can only get better.

Now life is getting a bit more normal and I have at least managed to get on to try to catch up with whats happening.

Sorry for lack of personals but will try to read back and catch up properly over the weekend as DH about to help with little one.


Am totally shattered but its all worth it.
Take Care
paws18 x


----------



## eli..g

Right, this is the third tome of writing this for some reason I keep loosing it..... try again

Paws...how horrid, what a tough time... we had some of those problems too.. reflux colic, coughing up blood,  here to help if you need anything.


----------



## eli..g

Really wanted to add more to the current discussions, but pc really playig up tonight.. will be back over the weekend to try again

Love to all


----------



## Mitchie

Paws; Didnt have the same start as you, but know ALL about colic     BUT BUT BUT it will ease off, it will i promise you, and when it got better I was even more thankful for my baby boy. It was so hard, the girls on here can vouch for that, and so cruel when I just wanted to enjoy being a Mummy. Hang on in there my lovely  
SW ; Our egg donor was 29. This may sound flippant but i dont think of the donor issue regularly, it isnt at the front of my mind daily thats for sure. Then i feel guilty for forgetting, and then i go through eternal thanks for such a gift and being blessed. But having our baby feels so right and natural and normal, I forget the 'journey' sometimes. Our DS looks a lot like DH so i think that helps me if i'm honest, and I'm fullfilled in the knowledge that i nourished, grew and protected him from when he was just a few cells, and gave birth to him. He will definately know about his origins though. (I hope that doesnt offend or upset anyone.)
Feeling a bit out-of-sorts 2day, have had a painful wrist for months, so had x-rayed, and just been diagnosed with Rhuematoid Arthritis. Thought it was just like Arthritis, but went on NHS website and its not all as simple as that.


----------



## pippilongstockings

oh no mitchie, what a shock for you    Do you have a follow up consultation booked?  Have they offered you any treatment yet?  There are a few exciting new drugs in development for RA at the moment  

Paws - lovely to hear from you!  Sounds like you've had a difficult first few weeks    

Eli - helloo!!!  

mini and others - definitely, get out when your babies are small and a lot more portable!!  It gets so much more difficult to do things like that when they are on the move    Forward planning and a sense of humour are the keys..... lol about whipping your boobs out in front of the priest!  I had to feed Luke during a christening once and only had positive reactions from the oldies nearby.  Most people would prefer a quiet baby being fed than a hungry, screaming baby!

P xx


----------



## LiziBee

HI!
Sorry not to respond much to others, been trawling the internet to find ways to rearrange our holiday, we were supposed to be flying out tomorrow  No luck so far, guess we will just have to stay here  the insurance doesn't cover us and all we will get back is the cost of the flights, next time I'll use a travel agent to buy a package, at least that is bonded.

To those supposed to be going to weddings etc with tiny babies might I recommend 
http://www.littlepossums.co.uk/slings/ring-slings.htm#ers-org
or similar. I think they are so beautiful and perfect for taking a tiny baby into church, plus they make BF so discrete. Don't back out, go ahead and do it in a sling!!

Right, back down stairs to explain to 2 littlies and one big boy that we wont be going anywhere hot and sunny ......
Love and hugs
Lizi.x

/links


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

thanks lizzi - hadn't thought of that!


----------



## bertiantonio

Hi SW917,
I have just had a donor egg and only just finished the 2WW having had a second blood test yesterday to see the BFP and double hcg levels.
As for does it change when you get pregant, I think my outlook changed once I was into the actual treatment.  I had brain ache up to that bit, should we tell anyone, should we tell the child, should I even do it!!! etc etc.  The day my DH went to "do his bit", the only thing regarding the donor that went through my head was "I hope she gets some decent eggs!" since then I havent even thought about it.
We have one shot at this as it has cost £10k (hence the one shot) and if we had not tried it I would have had a 2.5% chance of success using my own eggs and a 51% chance using a donor, (due to being 44), a 'no brainer' I think.
I think you are going through exactly what I did, how do I really feel about someone elses egg, will I love it the same, is it gonna be part of me etc etc, well its an egg that has helped us create OUR baby and its is growing in my belly and will have our love and our home and our life.  I do believe it changes once you get it to look after and make grow!
Obviously I will tell our baby as soon is possible, starting with you grew in mummy's belly but a kind lady gave mummy a little bit of ingredients to help start you off, or something like that and then add as the years go by.
I think its like buying a house, you look at the bricks and mortar, look at the cost, you move in with all your belongings and you decorate you put your touch to it and then it becomes a home!
Hope that makes sense.  Go for it girl!!!!
Berti


----------



## juju81

Paws hun, nice to hear from you!  How bizarre, I was in hospital for 5 days too as unfortunately I had the opposite & was in labour for 2 long after my waters broke so they had to give him antibiostics for precautionary measures then he ended up with his liver levels sky high so was under infra red.  He spent a day in special care also to get his temp up!!!  

Noah also has colic, we changed his milk & put colic drops in it & touch wood things have improved, how awful to have to go to hospital again  .  Last night he had me up for 2 1/2 hours - 2-4.30 then again at 6am.  Nick worked today toherwise would have helped.  The previous 2 nights he only woke up once.  Spent the night in tears but my mum had him today so I could sleep...today has been the worst day for me, am exhausted.  

He's trying to smile, hopefully wont be long until he does & then that will make these last feew weeks so worth it.  I am definately NOT having anymore.  I knew it was going to be hard but not this hard    Sleep deprivation is so a form of torture.

On top of this we are in the process of moving & thats stressing me out, just dont know where to start, lol!!!

Anyway, enough about me moaning, the sun is shining & i want a bbq & some rose!!  Lush!

Whos next on the list?  Pippi?  Havent heard from Northern Monkey, wonder if she has given birth yet


----------



## pippilongstockings

juju never say never    it does get easier and the horror of the sleep deprivation fades...... NM was on the donor sperm thread yesterday and she's still waiting, sounds very fed up.  She's 5 days over I think so she'll probably be next   

bertiantonio - congratulations!!  And welcome to the thread  

lizi - you are so norty, I'm trying to resist buying a new sling..... I've got an ergo which is fab, we can still put luke in it but I'd love a ring sling for when Bernard is tiny.  Can't quite justify it to DH though!

P xx


----------



## LiziBee

An ergo? With new born insert? I have sling envy!
Lizi.x


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥




----------



## pippilongstockings

It's ace Lizi, definitely a "Best Buy" - we used it loads for walks with Luke, it's so comfy.


----------



## pippilongstockings

Happy news about Northern Monkey on the donor sperm thread...........


----------



## margesimpson

Paws - big hugs - sounds like a really tough and scary time - but as you say, hopefully things can only get better!    

Juju - sleep deprivation is definitely torture, god knows how I'll cope as I can't nap and have gotten really used to 10-12 hrs sleep at night! 

Love the slings - really fancy getting one, so might "try on" the ergo or ring one if we can find one.

Quick nervous bump question - I had some really painful tight pain round the lower half of my bump today. It didn't move or get worse and didn't effect my back or the top of the bump. It lasted about 20mins and didn't really ease when I sat down, until I got home and spread out on the sofa. Now I feel fine, but googling never puts your mind at ease does it?!   The midwife's are finished for the day so can't ask them, but we were at the GP on Fri and everything looked fine and dropped in a urine sample today, so not toooo worried (honest). Anybody had anything similar at this early stage. Braxton hicks aren't supposed to be so painful I thought?

Mini - just watch out - chruches can be drafty!  

Lizi - how disappointing! Could you arrange something in UK - not the same obviously, but just to get away?

Is the asda sale really worth buying stuff early?

Mx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Marge - What stuff by buying early do you mean?? Your pains sound like BH, not that i have had them but i would of thught it was them., someone else might be able to help who has had them.


----------



## paws18

Hi everyone

Just a quicky as little one needs fed.
marge - think it sounds like braxton hicks i had what I felt was period cramps for good few weeks before little paws put in an appearance if it doesnt settle I would gie midwifes a phone.

Hope it settles
paws 18 x


----------



## pippilongstockings

yep marge, definitely sounds like BH to me too.  Mine were always uncomfortable and (despite what the books say) were very like actual contractions although actual contractions did involve my whole bump (as did some of the fiercer BHs). If you're worried though give your midwife a call, especially if they become more painful or regular xx


----------



## going it alone

Marge - I never had BHs, or contractions TBH, but do you have an out of hours number you could ring to put your mind at rest. Our maternity ward had a triage number that you could ring with any probs 24/7 it was a godsend.
Hope all is well with everyone else
Sam x


----------



## margesimpson

Thanks so much ladies, pain has definitely settled down and dh is home now to feed me  
It might just be a once off, but think I'll mention it to the midwife if it happens again.
Re: asda - just talking about wipes/nappies etc - seems odd to be buying stuff 2mths ahead, but if there are some really good deal, its might be worth it?

Mx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

I got some nappies for newborn and some wipes but won't be using them strsight off as just water is reccommened for newborns. I haven't got many nappies just incase they don't get on with them etc. But you can take them back if you don't like them (unopened)

I would buy some things if you see them on offer. I bought my stuff ages ago!


----------



## sw197

bertiantonio said:


> Hi SW917,
> I have just had a donor egg and only just finished the 2WW having had a second blood test yesterday to see the BFP and double hcg levels.
> As for does it change when you get pregant, I think my outlook changed once I was into the actual treatment. I had brain ache up to that bit, should we tell anyone, should we tell the child, should I even do it!!! etc etc. The day my DH went to "do his bit", the only thing regarding the donor that went through my head was "I hope she gets some decent eggs!" since then I havent even thought about it.
> We have one shot at this as it has cost £10k (hence the one shot) and if we had not tried it I would have had a 2.5% chance of success using my own eggs and a 51% chance using a donor, (due to being 44), a 'no brainer' I think.
> I think you are going through exactly what I did, how do I really feel about someone elses egg, will I love it the same, is it gonna be part of me etc etc, well its an egg that has helped us create OUR baby and its is growing in my belly and will have our love and our home and our life. I do believe it changes once you get it to look after and make grow!
> Obviously I will tell our baby as soon is possible, starting with you grew in mummy's belly but a kind lady gave mummy a little bit of ingredients to help start you off, or something like that and then add as the years go by.
> I think its like buying a house, you look at the bricks and mortar, look at the cost, you move in with all your belongings and you decorate you put your touch to it and then it becomes a home!
> Hope that makes sense. Go for it girl!!!!
> Berti


thanks so much for your kind words - its a real help!


----------



## pippilongstockings

try not to panic pinkcat - I had the same thing happen after my 32 week blood tests this time but a repeat test showed no problems.  I also had a 2 hour GTT last pg (raised glucose and mammoth bump!) and it's really no big deal.  In fact it's quite nice to have a couple of hours reading magazines and relaxing    If the test shows a problem then it can usually be managed very easily and at least you know


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Hunny its fine   They will do a test called GTT. Its pretty routine. AT least they will keep an eye on you and treat it. Maybe you'd eaten something sweet before your test?? 

don't panic!!


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Posts crossed!


----------



## pippilongstockings

Good point mini, I'm sure my 32 week blood (and wee) tests showed glucose because I'd just eaten a mammoth breakfast!


----------



## juju81

Mini - I used water & cotton wool.........for all of about 5 days!!!!!  I have been using loads of different nappies as bought what was on offer, so far I havent had any probs with Pampers, Huggies or Tesco's.  Tesco's are a fraction of the cost!!!

Pinkcat - I had to have the GTT - downing the lucozade & holding your wee was the worst part, your'll befine hun xxx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Pinkcat - A girl at my antenatal has to have the GTT and before she had her bloods done she ate 2 donuts     and obviosuly showed sugar in her blood. We were trying to tell her that it was the donuts even the MW said the same!!! I reckon it was the lucazade that did it for you. Its full of sugar!  

I'm on the bl00dy iron tablets now


----------



## pippilongstockings

Eugh mini poor you.  Are they prescribed?  If not then try Spatone instead - it worked a treat for my iron levels and doesn't cause as many side effects like constipation.


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Pippi - yeah they were prescibed but i could take spa tone. My frend did and her iron levels were BAD!  

Pinkcat - sorry hun i didn't realise they told you to drink it


----------



## pippilongstockings

Pinkcat - a 2 hour GTT is a much more reliable indicator of GD.  Try not to panic until you get the results, it doesn't have to be a massive problem even if it's positive.  GD can sometimes be managed just with diet modification and excercise.


----------



## margesimpson

Pinkcat - snap!   Or at least, sounds like it soon will be. Results will be back in tomorrow - but determined not to worry too much about it....and make sure I finish the good choccy biccies now, before I'm told I can't have them!  

Mx


----------



## pippilongstockings

Pinkcat - take a magazine and put your feet up for a couple of hours, it's the perfect excuse    Seriously, the test itself is a doddle it really is  

Any news about your results marge?  Fingers crossed you are in the clear and can carry on scoffing yummy chocs without guilt!

P xx


----------



## teresal

Hi Ladies

well its quiet on here at the moment, whats everyone up to  

can anyone recommend a good website or book for baby names, we have picked a few but can't totally agree on any so would be good to have a look somewhere else

teresa xx


----------



## LiziBee

Sorry for going AWOL - was supposed to be in the Canaries sunning myself and instead finished up in Salisbury staying with my parents (who were supposed to be coming with us). Anyway the good news is that our holiday appears to have been completely refunded which is a bit of  shock as it was timeshare+flight, we didn't think we'd stood a chance. And as an extra sweet topper my dad and I both won prizes in the Lindt chocolate easter bunny hunt and as my dad doesn't eat chocolate I am now the proud owner of 2 one kilo chocolate bunnies!!! (To give you an idea of scale they are about the size of DH's size 12 steel toed work boots and just as heavy!)
Anyway have loads of stuff to unpack so can't be on here long plus I've done my back in and really can't sit on this chair much longer without some valium. Have booked to see the chiropractor tomorrow.
Sorry for the me post, will catch up with personals later - promise!
Love and hugs
Lizi.x


----------



## margesimpson

Lizi - Oh....My....God!  That sounds amazing - I don't think I've ever seen so much chocolate in one place! I wonder if you could eat a whole bunny in one sitting?

Which brings me nicely to the bloodsugar update - Pinkcat - I've been exactly the same - super sweettooth since being pregnant. The bloods showed up high sugar levels but they don't want to do any further tests, as it's still within normal limits, but they will just keep an eye on it. The GP did suggest however that I try to cut down on refined sugars in my diet, up the low GI foods and cut out sugary snacks except for one 'treat' a week! Good news, I suppose, but having already eaten my slice of cheesecake last night, it's going to be a long week!   If it shows up high next appt, they'll refer me to the diabetic (?) clinic I think for proper dietary advice.

As for the stomach pain - it hasn't happened again and apparently nothing to worry about. Bubs is still squirming around, so all looks good in bumpville.

Teresa - no great suggestions for baby names. We're also really struggling to find names that we both like. I'm not sure it's possible to really decide until the baby's born. Unless you have a fab name like Bernard or Clompy !

Mx


----------



## LiziBee

http://www.nymbler.com/

My favourite baby name website - this is where we found the name Mila!!

Lizi.x

/links


----------



## Tiny21

Hi everyone
I have been rubbish at posting recently, sorry!!

Sorry for smallish post - Little man needs a bit of encouraging to go to sleep I think.  

Lizi - well done on choc winning - WOW, I am being so unhealthy at the mo, that sounds fab - enjoy and well done on getting hol refund. 

Teresa/Marge - we had a couple of baby name books and did look at some websites, we just kept shortlisting and came up with 2 lists of names we both liked, we both read the books. What actually happened was after I had been 'repaired' and finally had time with little man I said to DP to read the boys names list (in my labour bag!) and the first few, which were probably quite high on our preffered names just didn't seem right, then he got to Samuel and we both, straight away, said ummmm, yes! Just like that and we agreed and it seemed right - people say that can happen and I didn't think it would but for us it did, it is hard and a big decision, good luck. 

Pinkcat - good luck. 

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all well
Love
Tiny xxx


----------



## LadyBella

Hi All,  

Sorry not been on for a while the last 4 weeks have passed in a blur.Was induced on Saturday 27th March and finally had my little boy Finlay Lewis on Tuesday 30th March 4.34am by emergency c-section. Absolute nightmare but so glad that he here safe and sound. Me on the other hand keep getting infections so getting really fed up now - but loving being a mummy just cannot wait until they sort me out, waiting for blood results to so how if I got an internal infection or not  

He is doing great but having probs with feeding as he is waking every hour and a half for a feed but not hardley eating anything - if anyone has any hints and tips of how to get him to feed more and sleep longer would be greatly received   

Will read back and do personals as soon as I get the chance - little man is hungry so best be off.

Luv
Kelly
xxxx


----------



## pippilongstockings

What fantastic news Kelly!  Congratulations  

Sounds like you've had a tricky first few weeks, hopefully things will settle down soon.  As for the feeding, I'm afraid it sounds about right for a newborn (especially if BFing).  Luke used to feed for 10 mins then sleep for a bit then feed again about 2 hours later!  Luckily, he went longer at night from about 4 weeks old but carried on feeding every couple of hours during the day for quite a while.  It's tiring but they have such tiny tummies at this age that they can't really take too much at once.  Have you had any advice from either a BF counsellor if BFing or your health visitor?

pinkcat - no news is good news!  So glad everything is ok with your GTT, you can carry on scoffing those chocs now  

tiny - you are forgiven for not posting as much as before, you have a pretty good reason! xx

marge - you're creeping towards the top of the list now..... how you feeling about becoming a mummy?  Terrified, excited or a bit of both?! xx

Lizi - send some of that choccy this way, i've got the munchies at the moment    What a stroke of luck getting that refund, that's great!  

teresa - hello lovely, PM'd you this morning xx

AFM - who would have thought i'd still be pg at nearly 40 weeks?!  I suppose I should take the tiny baby clothes out of my hospital bag now    Plenty of signs that he's on his way but no actually baby yet!  My BP has come up in the last few days unfortunately so I'm on daily checks with the midwife.  Luckily they're much more laid back with me this time and haven't hauled me in for monitoring yet - that would be such a pain.  I'm hoping that Eli...G will let you all know when he arrives as I will prob be in hosp for a couple of days because of the group b strep - haven't asked her yet but I'm sure she won't mind!  

Better go, need to peel some potatoes while my little man is mesmerised by The Incredibles  

Pippi xx


----------



## Mitchie

Hi All,
Pippi; Wheyhey my lovely, nearly 40wks !  If i dont get on again b4 you pop, can i just say Good Luck, and cant wait to hear your news !! SO EXCITING ! Seems like just a few weeks ago that you were newly PG. Bumps are so special, but newborns......... omg.......... i'm all broody !! Wish i could go back in time and just hold my newborn Alfie once again. Precious times   He is still extremely precious of course, just turning into a little boy so fast. Dont forget we have a date for Millets Farm when ur ready !
Kelly; Congrats my lovely, fab news , and well done on getting on here so soon, really 4 weeks is good ! I too didnt realise that newborns sometimes only slept for 2 hrs ! It was a shock ! I reckoned i'd get at least 3 hrs inbetween feeds, but no ! But like Pippi said, Alfie also started getting better at night from about 4 weeks, so hopefully that will help you manage until the days get better.
Pinkcat, tiny,marge, Lizi, Eli, Teresa and all ; HI !   
Hope u r all well and enjoyin the spring weather  
AFM; still suffering with the RA, got an appt with specialist 21st May, so hope we can get it under control. But before then got a 1yr olds Birthday to prepare for !!!!!              
Love 2 all,
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *ALF*

Flying visit..............

Pippi -


> - who would have thought i'd still be pg at nearly 40 weeks?!


 - I reckon he's waiting so that he can share J's birthday with her  (only 10 days to go!!!!)

Mitchie - enjoy Alfie's first birthday you'll be celebrating his 2nd before you know it!

Teresa - no help on the name front I'm afraid as J is named after her great grandparents and her (and a boy) names were chosen namy years ago when we first started trying. For me the longer it took to get her here the more important it was to name her after family members.

Love to all
ALF
xx


----------



## LiziBee

Kelly - congratulations I've PM'd you!
Pip - wow, the 40weeks are up? Looking forward to hearing the news and keeping fingers crossed for you that it isn't too far away!
Mitchie - one already? Where does the time go?!

love to all
Lizi.x


----------



## eli..g

ooh pippi it would be an honour to post your news ..... i cant beleive he's still cooking!!

LadyB.. congratulations.. fab name by the way. xx

Mitchie.. I really empathise with what you said about going babk in time and holding your baby again, I wish i could hold my finlay as a dinky new born again, dont really think I appreciated what had happened at the time.

Lizi... fab you got a full refund, glad you had a good break in the end.  Ohh all that choccy.. great mm

Teresa.. i'm with the wait to see how you feel when bubs arrives.... f really fitted his name once he got it after 4 hours without one.

alf..wow 10 days till j is 2... sure flies doesnt it.  What your plans for the big day??

marge... gutted on the cheese cake front, but its for the best  grrrrrrr 

Tiny.. good to 'see' you... glad you well


pinkcat..great news re your test results

Got to go, pc playing silly bu**ers agin..cant see what i'm typing 
nijkt


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Pipps - I can't believe you are 40 weeks already!!     

Ladybella - Congrats hun!


----------



## LadyBella

Lizi - thank you sooo much for you pm will have a look at the website. Good to know that I am doing things right though felt like I have been starving the poor mite even though I know I cant be as he is gaining weight  

Thank you all for your congrats - I am sooo happy to be a mummy like everyone on here we never thought it would happen and are sooo greatful to our donor for letting us have our little miracle. Finn will know what a special little boy he is and hopefully when he is older will understand and appreciate it all. Not sure how we will start to tell him....if anyone has any advice for me that would be great xx

I have forgotton what I used to do with my days before him - they seem to fly by now cannot believe he is 4 wks already seems like only 2 mins. 

Tiny - looking at your pics on ** your little man is gorgeous and again it only seems like yesterday you had him xx

Chat soon 
Luv
Kelly
xxx


----------



## drownedgirl

OOh, been feeling a bit wobbly here (2 weeks since last scan) and  got my haemo to refer me for an early scan (I wanted to get an appt, anyone can do walk in at the EPU but I just can't face that, too many terrible memories)

Anyway, typical hospital and no response after a week so I mailed the consultant in charge who mailed her receptionists to book me an appt.. they offered me May 11th.. I said that was too long.. receptionist then saying she couldn't squeeze me in, consultant then said open the bookable slots early for me (do a 9.40 when that clinic is usually 10)

Silence then from receptionist (I think this is the receptionist I made a complaint about during twin pg after she swore blind appts couldn't be booked at all when dr had said to do me a follow up) so I mailed consultant again and said can I just come tomorrow, and she mailed back at 7pm and said, yes

Problem is bit of a rush getting ds to school and babies start creche at 10 so DP will have to do that and meet me after, relying on them running late.

DP says I am worrying unnecessarily.


----------



## Ella*

*Kelly,* many congrats!!
*Pippi*, 40 wks!! OMG any min then!
*Mitchie*, hope you get more info re RA
*Pinkcat & Lizi,* I might go look at those links. We ahve names but not had one that was deifnite, just always had a handful we freally like. I am nearly 30 weeks & want something more concrete!  I also think it may be a ccase of after birth seeing what suits....
*Drownedgirl*, well done getting the scan appt.

Mini, Eli, Teresa, Alf, Suze, Marge, Juju & so many others


----------



## SarW

Just a quick post to wish pip loads of luck. Can't wait to hear some news! Hoping you're not kept waiting too long. 

Love to everyone else too. I'm so sorry I've not been on here for ages. I always read and follow posts, but just never seem to have the time to do updates. Alice is such a handful, although so much fun. Can't wait to have another. 

Love
Sarah 
x


----------



## Ella*

Sarah, OMG how did I not say 'hi' to you?? Forgive me! I know some of the oldies don't really log in anymore but when you are replying on here you often only look at the last handful of messages, well I do anyway


----------



## eli..g

News this way ladies......

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=235666.0


----------



## spooks

DG - hope the scan went well


----------



## drownedgirl

All ok thank goodness


----------



## SarW

Oh my goodness Ella! Don't worry at all about that. I'm the useless one  

How're you doing? (My pregnancy buddy!  I can't believe you're almost 30 weeks. 

XX


----------



## margesimpson

Sarah - does that make you the next on the list?!!!! 

Mx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Yes!!     Then me............


----------



## pippilongstockings

Hi Ladies!

Sorry for lack of personals, I'm completely bushed this afternoon!

All is fantastically wonderful in the longstockings household!  Luke is being a complete star and adores his little brother and we are all overwhelmed with love for our gorgeous new arrival    We are so so lucky.  The birth was great, even though I did have to go on the drip when labour was slow to start after waters broke.  In the end it only took 3 1/2 hours from the start of active labour to Zachary being born and I managed to do it just using aromatherapy (I'm such a hippy    ).  He's beautiful. He's so beautiful that he's even made my DH broody     Anyone who knows DH will know what a massive deal that is!!

Anyway, better go and hug my little men   
Pippi xx


----------



## LiziBee

Pippi - amazing isn't it?! You think you could never love another child as much as your first and then suddenly there you are all bowled over again! Congratulations!! Oh and maximum respect for being on the drip and only using aromatherapy!
DG - glad the scan went well!
love and hugs
Lizi.x


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

So glad everything is ok hun.     (Hippy!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## pippilongstockings

Lizi - quick BF question for you.  Milk came in 3 days ago and it's settling down a little bit now but my left boob is sore to the touch on the side - is this normal?  It is massive and still over-full but so's the right one and it's no where near as sore.  I'm not sure whether it's something I need to run past the midwife or possibly GP?  I nearly jumped out of my skin when Luke accidentally knocked me earlier!  Apart from that BF is going very well, so much easier than last time round thank goodness    Thanks in advance xx


----------



## Mitchie

Pippi; CONGRATULATIONS hun ! SO SO happy for you ( not the sore booby bit   ) You are sounding very in control hippy chick !   Is it easier 2nd time round ? Or just as hard cos this time you have a toddler aswell ? Whatever i am sure you are loving your baby bundle of Zachary ! I taught a little boy called Zachary and he was a real cutey, and a super character, really jolly and lively so i'm lookin forward to meeting your little men one day hopefully !
lOVE 2 EVERYONE
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Ella*

Lovely to hear from you *'Hippy Pippi' .* So, tell me, as someone who knows 1st births often take longer & harder etc I know I may go for some pain relief but at th emo I am going to try with nowt so tell me, which oils? I am guessing Jasmine, Rose?? Any other tips?

*Sarah*, oh so near so near!!! So exciting!!!

*Mini,* if you are after Sarah then I am only 2 weeks or so behind you Yay! I am sure there are more inbetween though, *Marge/Pinkcat* when were you due? Others? *Teresal* may beat me if I go over ( don't want them to let me!) & she's on time or early, need to check dates. I should manage to labour before *Ju.* Feels like Whacky Racers whatever they were called lol


----------



## Ella*

Ok, so Marge next, then Mini & Pinkcat have a day between them!! Then me I think...


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

I like that................wacky races!


----------



## Bluebottle

Pippi - I think I posted on the birth announcements thread, but just wanted to say CONGRATULATIONS on the birth of Zachary! So exciting!!

There seem to be a few donor bumps due soon too ...... GOOD LUCK to you all     xx

BBxx


----------



## pippilongstockings

Ella* said:


> Lovely to hear from you *'Hippy Pippi' .* So, tell me, as someone who knows 1st births often take longer & harder etc I know I may go for some pain relief but at th emo I am going to try with nowt so tell me, which oils? I am guessing Jasmine, Rose?? Any other tips?


I used Frankinsence (not sure how to spell it!). Worked a treat! Midwife did try to get me to use G&A towards the end but I hate it so much, it makes me feel so woozy. I had enough to deal with at that time! But yes it did sting a bit......

Thanks Mitchie, BB and Pinkcat :0)

Wow, lots of babies coming soon! Hopefully we'll have some new bumps coming over from the DE and DS threads soon too xx


----------



## Ju2006

Pippi/Ella - With dd I used Lavender Oil along with gas and air at home (also birthing pool).  I also used lavender oil on my pillow at bedtime helped so much with mine and dd's sleep !  Gonna get litres of it this time around !!! LOL


----------



## pippilongstockings

Definitely get in the birthing pool if you can Ella, I wasn't allowed but I did have a hot shower at one point and that really helped.  Will def be using the pool next time......


----------



## *ALF*

Pippi -


> next time......


  thought you were stopping at two?!!!!!!!


----------



## Ella*

*Pippi,* ooh, hope you didn't think I wasn't congratulating too, I did on the congrats thread at the time & rudely didn't echo it on here  , I just had questions to ask you  
So, when will you try for no 3? 

*Pippi & Ju*
Ooh, those two I'll get but would prefer more floral!! Not really a lavender fan but needs must. Yes I have told the world I am hoping for water birth! My cons is against it but we have two at my hospital & all the midwives are very pro it so as even though I am under cons care (for ivf at my hospital) I have had a completely uncomplicated pg touch wood so can't see why I can't try it? Why weren't you allowed? 

*Mini  *yeah Wacky Races - Penelope pitstop here we come


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

pippi


----------



## pippilongstockings

*ALF* said:


> Pippi -
> 
> 
> 
> next time......
> 
> 
> 
> thought you were stopping at two?!!!!!!!
Click to expand...

Zac's so gorgeous he's made us a bit broody.........

Ella - I had Group B Strep and my waters broke before I went into established labour so I had to go on the drip to speed things up. Continuous monitoring (remote thankfully) meant that a water birth wasn't possible. As I said, next time


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Pippi - DId you use the same Donor?, just curious!


----------



## LiziBee

HI! Sorry for going AWOL, I think this should explain it http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1274383/Miracle-escape-couple-massive-gas-explosion-blows-house-pieces.html
The house next to the exploded one is my sisters and she's away on holiday and guess what, due to that bl**** ash cloud she's stuck there and can't get back. At least her and her family didn't get hurt. Just trying to do what we can for her but apparently the word is that the whole terrace will have to be demolished.

Pip - it sounds like a blocked duct. Show it to your midwife or HV and get their opinion though. Give it plenty of gentle massage before feeding (if you need to use an oil like sunflower oil but try to keep it off your nipple) and warm it up with a hot flannel. Dangle feeding works well (http://www.kellymom.com/bf/concerns/mom/dangle-feeding.html ) Try to feed as often as you can and aim to empty the breast, hand express if you need to. More information here http://www.kellymom.com/bf/concerns/mom/mastitis.html Hope that helps.

Love to all
Lizi.x


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Lizzi - OMG how awful for those people and your sis. Hope the dog is ok   

pinkcat - glad test was ok


----------



## Ju2006

OMG Lizzi, hope your sis manages to get back OK, what an awful piece of news to have to give to her while she is away.  Hopes she manages to get some alternative accommodation.


----------



## juju81

Pippi       .  

Noah is absolutly gorgeous but its one for me!  Labour was horrrendous & the mental torture of the first 12 wks of preg have put me off forever.  The first 6 wks have been the hardest of my life.  That and the costs involved!!!!  Feel sad a bit but I have one beautiful little boy who was worth every single penny but I just cant forget those scary times.  

Am a bit gutted,  I was told that a pregnancy might cure my endometriosis but have been in agony all ready   .  Am going to have to go back on the mini pill to see if that helps, if not its a trip back to my consultant!!

There are quite a few pregnancys coming to an end soon, how exciting ladies.  

I look back to this time last year & never thought i'd be where I am now!

Golly gosh, what on earth has got into me today!!

Noah has a sore throat bless him, hes really husky.  Gave him calpol last night, took about an hour to kick in but he did eventually settle.  Went down at 10.30 & woke at 4 then 7.  He has his 8wk injections on weds.  My sister is taking him   .  He loves sleeping on his stomach, as soon as you put him down he shuts his eyes, bless him.  Not what they advise but HV said "just dont tell anyone"!  Of course I get the older generation saying "in our day"!  I think it just goes to show you do whats right for your baby.

Lizi - How awful hun 

xxxx


----------



## LiziBee

Juju - so sorry the endo is back. Thankfully the breastfeeding is keeping mine back a bit but I'm in no doubt physically or mentally that it is still there and ready to make me miserable as soon as I stop (which hopefully wont be for a good while yet!)
As for having another baby, I think some of you know Nikkis on here well she's my SILs SIL and after what happened to her (they lost their only son Josh at 14) which was while I was PG with Rosa I just had to do it again. I can't do it a 3rd time though, PG for me really is too traumatic, however much I love the result!

Thanks for all the messages of support for my sister, she should be back in the country tonight and will stay at my mums until we know what is going on.

love to all
Lizi.x


----------



## pippilongstockings

thanks lizi, seems to have sorted itself out now and fingers crossed all is going well    What a scary thing to happen - your sis is so lucky they weren't there!

juju - as you know my first birth was also pretty horrific but Zac's was almost enjoyable, it really is easier second time round.  The newborn days are a lot easier too, although I wasn't saying that while trying to feed Zac and bath an overtired, wild toddler on my own this evening!  As for the tummy sleeping - zac is definitely a tummy sleeper.  He will settle on his side sometimes too but hates being on his back    Fingers crossed the mini-pill sorts the endo   

mini - yes, the same donor.  He must be a stunner cos my boys are gawgus   

P xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥




----------



## juju81

Lizi - Thats a reason Nick wants another one.  I worry he will be lonely but I am very close to my sister & I dont think Noah will go without company...at the moment he has no choice, Caitlin just loves him sooo much (maybe too much)  

Pippi - I kinda wish we had tried him on his tummy sooner.  We only figured it out 'cos when he had slight colic Nick would lie him over his knees & pat his back & each time he'd fall asleep within seconds.  The last 2 nights he has gone to bed on his tummy & slept through until 6!!!  We then stick his dummy in & he goes back off for another hour!  RESULT!!!

Noah looks like me, especially as a tiny baby, poor thing


----------



## teresal

Juju -- Noah is absolutley gorgeous, you lucky lady, loveing the picture can't wait till i have my pics to post    glad all is going well with motherhood and Noah is settling into a routine    

hi to everyone else, hope you are all ok    

teresa xx


----------



## ladynecta

Hi Ladies, can I join you? Some of you will recognise me I think, I can certainly see a few familiar faces here!
I've got my 12 week scan on Friday and am getting scared - tried so hard not to get my hopes up just incase all is not ok... 
Had my booking in last saturday and the midwife freaked me out - it doesn't seem to enter their heads things can go wrong (as I'm all too aware). I had to stop her when she asked me if I'd considered a home birth - its too far in the future for me at the mo!
Also starting to think about telling people if all is ok - I'm maybe a slightly unusual case as I have no chance but to be upfront with people about my donor as DP doesn't want to be called 'daddy' so I can't have people congratulating him on being a dad again, as he's only (i say only I don't mean it like that) going to be step dad... so along with 'I'm pregnant' my whole flipping story needs to come out! EEEK!


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Ladynecta - congrats hun   

Sorry you have to tell everything to everyone      I'm sure DH will come round in the end and will probably end up being Daddy. but whatever, baby will be truely loved   

Juju - I'd love another but finances and my ropey eggs will probably put an end to that!    but like you i;m not sure i could go through the 12 week wait!


----------



## paws18

Hi everyone
  
Just lost a huge catch up post cant believe it. I hate when that happens. Will try again.

Cant believe I have not posted for 2 weeks. Hopefully will be able to keep up better as DH got me a wee netbook so can now log on from sofa while little one is asleep.

baby paws will be 8 weeks tomorrow and it has gone so fast. Have had really tough time between his reflux (still on the meds) and bad colic which we appear to have got on top of this week with colief drops and infacol he still struggles a bit to part with the wind but has stopped crying for hours on end. 
We are having more awake time and getting smiles and giggles which are just amazing.

Pippi - Hope your boobs are better. I totally sympathise I had an abscess and it was so painful and I was pretty unwell so hope your feeling better. Hope luke and Zachary are well.   

Juju - Noah is gorgeous hope you are both doing ok. Thanks for getting back to my PM I was really stuggling then with the reflux and colic and felt that all he done was cry and sleep we are much better now still having good days and not so good days but getting there. Good luck with the jab tomorrow we were there today and it went better than I expected.    

Mini / Teresal / Marge - Not long now hope you are all enjoying las tweeks of bumps and keeping well.

Ladynecta - Good luck for friday I remember dreading every scan too. Hope it goes ok.

Hi to everyone else.
Take Care
Paws and Baby Paws x x x


----------



## HellyS

Hi everyone

Im still around, just dont really post much!  Some of you may remember me    Just wanted to say to paws that i am so sorry to hear babypaws has reflux.  If you have any questions at all please feel free to ask away.  I am practically an expert on the silent one now.

To all of you with gorgeous newborns and little babies, enjoy every single second (even the ones when they are cyring that little newborn cry) as it really does fly over and before you know it they are throwing little tantrums, stamping feet and basically being mini tearaways   

To all of you toddler mummies any advice on getting the above behaviour under control would be helpful    On a more specific note do any of you have any tips on stopping clingyness/neediness?  Emily's nursery said that she is becoming very needy and requires lots of one to one and hates other children wanting any attention!!!  She is like this at home (constant clinging to my leg etc - although I dont get a look in once DH is home!)

And to those of you with older children - hope they are all well and you are all enjoying every stage in their development.

As i said i dont post much but I do read every single day!
love to you all
helly
xxx


----------



## margesimpson

Hi all,


Paws - wow 8 weeks already! It sounds like it's been hard work though - hope baby paws is a bit happier now he's getting a chance to feel abit better!


Juju - Noah is just gorgeous! But oh babe, that's a real shame that you're already suffering with the endo. Baby Bart seems to be transverse at the moment, so unless we can persuade him to move sharpish, it might be a c-section!    But it does mean that there's no point stressing about the labour yet.  


Pippi - Congrats again! So do you think it was a blocked duct then? After reading your post, I went onto ncbi website and watched the vids to at least understand what good latching looked like - I have to admit to being pretty intimidated by breast feeding. I'd really like it to work, but it just seems like it can be so difficult and of course, things can get painful/cracked/bleeding etc!    Can't believe you're already thinking about number 3! It must have been a really good birth, even with the drip!


Lizi - hope you don't mind, but  I might be asking you a few questions in the near future!?


Ladynecta- there's always going to be a wee nagging worrry before a scan, but it'll be so amazing to get the all clear and see your wee one again!


Teresa - are you going to any ante-natal classes? We were at the NCT ones at the weekend and really enjoyed it - they seem like a nice bunch too, which will be really lovely if we keep in touch.


Pinkcat - that's great that you still get to enjoy the odd choccy biscuit too! Have you found that you've put on lost of weight? I don't feel that big, but the scales seem to be telling me something else!   


Mini - think I'd have to be Mutley! Don't really have much of a vibe now whether I'll be early/late or what - you?


Ella - I've been looking at tens machines and think I might get one if this baby behaves itself and turns.


Ju/Pippi - if you use oils, can you still use the pool/tens machine do you know?


Bluebottle - think you are before me? So....oops lost track...2nd in line?


Hugs
Marge the hippo x


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

marge - HAven't a clue if it will come on time    It was breech but have a feeling clompy is transverse too now    Norty baby    was thinking of taking raspberry leaf tea but had better see what position baby decides to get into incase of CS, so will wait for my scan on mon then see the MW. 

I had a bum or head poking out of me the other day and then on the other side i had a foot or elbow poking out     

paws - poor little mini paws    Hope you are ok   

There was an article in woman mag     about a donor sibling registry in USA, donor children finding their bio siblings. Something to think about i suppose.   

I haven't told one of my closest and oldest friends about using DS, but i think i need to now as feel bad for not telling him. He'll be fine I just don't want him telling everyone else, i'll speak to DH to see what he thinks.


----------



## *ALF*

Fly past for Helly - hellooooooooooooooooooooooo   just a quick thought on the clinginess, J went through a similar thing at a similar age, it went on for a few months then stopped as quickly as it started.  Not really very helpful as far as dealing with it is concerned!!!!!


----------



## LiziBee

Marge - always happy to help! 
Pippi - glad it sorted itself out.
Helly - hello! No idea really on sorting out the clingynes but with DD1 I did find I could get more done (IYKWIM) if I gave her half and hour of really close attention first.

Love to all
Lizi.x


----------



## spooks

hi everyone - another flyby I'm afraid - i read through all the posts then need to go to bed before I actually post myself   
exciting to think of all the babies coming soon - and I love hearing birth stories   
I too did it all with no pain relief at all and remember the sting     marie called it the 'ring of fire' in her birth story which is pretty accurate but it only lasted for seconds and after that nothing else hurt half as much. I didn't really have a birth plan which I think is the best way to go. It worked for me and I just went with the flow. Hoping to do it all again soon as we're having DIUI (same donor) again this summer  

helly lovely to hear from you   
lizi -  hope all is okay for your SIL   
ladynecta - hello, hope your scan goes well. I hope you're not too stressed about the whole telling thing. You won't have to tell everyone you meet your whole story anyway. It's surprising how little the issue of donor comes up for me and DH now we have LO - although we're not telling friends etc as we want baby spooks to know first and then if she tells everyone when she's 2 that's up to her - the Donor conception network have some good articles about talking and telling  that may help. I haven't got personal experience of your situation but I'm guessing that things are different when you've been with baby from day 1 rather than joining them as a step dad    hope it all goes well   
love to everyone else and sorry for no more personals    night night


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Mine likes to kick my bladder!    It is also trying to be nosey but trying to poke its head out of my belly    Think its transverse cos i can feel head one side and a limb the other which also pokes out!


----------



## margesimpson

Mine still seems really high as well and especially in the evening squirms around uncomfortably under my ribs. A Doc friend was trying to guess the baby's weight at the baby shower and told me she thought bubs was transverse. The midwife wasn't sure but suggested a do a few things to help over the next couple of weeks - so have been bouncing around on a gym ball and doing cat stretches to try to get the head down.


Pinkcat - there should be a bit of a relief in the next few weeks when the baby moves down a bit, but you're right you'll be peeing every half hour. I still haven't got there yet - only one pee stop during the night so far.


Ladynecta - how did the scan go? How will you manage to tell everybody, the words just seem to get stuck in my mouth. Even with my oldest friends - I sometimes wish I told them before, but just can't seem to tell them now.


Mx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Marge - I'm the same with teling friends    I have told 3 friends who needed to know at the tme cos I needed to tell someone. One of my closest friends doesn't know, we don't see him often so it is a bit easier, and hes just intersested in seeing a 'baby' not where it came from, i nearly told him the other day but DH said he doesn't need to know, i don'treally want to tell him as his brother and wife live near me and they know people i know who i wouldn't want to know, so i would be afraid he would tell them and then all hell would break loose!!   

Not sure if my other 'old' friends have remembered we used DS. I did tel them at the time we would use it but again i don't see them that often and don't talk about it much. I'm seeing them in a few weeks so will see if they mention it. Don't think i'll say anything if they don't mention it. 

I only get up once in the night too! At work is the worst, i seem to have to go everytime i stand up!


----------



## chrispx

Hello was wondering if I could join you? We got our BFP last week. I'm starting to go out of my mind & feel we found out months ago   . I had a  mc 2 years ago & worried it will happen again, dh says it was different then as had Icsi using his sperm & this time it's donor & iui.... But I keep thinking the worst. We had iui privately, so do I now just contact my doctor to let him know?

Thanks 

C


----------



## ladynecta

Hello everyone, sorry I've not updated, not been near my computer this weekend. 12 week scan went really well, so lovely to see baby wriggling about! Been given really low downs risk and size was so spot on my dates haven't been changed 25/11/10 here we come!    Been merrily telling people now, mainly family. DP's family know about he vasectomy so after the congratulations I suddenly got a slightly puzzled look and just said 'well as you know he can't have anymore children, but that doesn't mean I don't want them so he's chosen to support me in using a donor. You may not know that I have some difficulties of my own due to my under-active thyroid, so I didn't want to wait!' Everyone (bar my step-dad) has been thrilled for me and couldn't really careless how it happened       I told a friend whos initial reaction to 'its not DP's baby' was 'ooo, did you have a one night stand?' when I told her what I had done she thought that was far more sensible and admired my strength and independence!    I'll catch up with you all later, only working 4 days this week then off for 11, so got a bit to do!


----------



## Ella*

Congrats *chrispx*! This is a long wait  bu yes, can you get a 7wk one?
Great news re your 12wk scan *Ladynectar *

Ooh, I am getting more squirming than before now than the kicks & movement. I can't explain what I mean*  *
I cannot believe I am 32wks tomorrow! It looks like we have a ntach going through every fortnight *  *


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

I know what you mean about the squirming!   

LN - glad everything is ok   

Chrispx


----------



## chrispx

Hello, thank you for the welcome. Well i spoke to clinic (which is a little private one) the secretary said that is me done with them & that i just need to contact Dr's which i have done & got appt on friday. My sore  (.)(.) feeling that i had for a week has gone & i'm driving myself mad wondering if all is ok? I can't wait for 12wks what if it's eptopic or something? 
Helllllllllllp


----------



## margesimpson

Chrispx - Firstly congratulations!!! We spend so long wanting that elusive BFP and then the wait for the first scan is just terrifying. I totally convinced myself that the ligament pains I was feeling were a sign that it was ectoptic - but it wasn't of course, and I only had to wait till 7wks. I think you might drive yourself a little crazy if you don't get a scan until 12wks! Poor you - definitely double check with your clinic that a 7wk scan is not included in your IUI treatment, but I'd be tempted to pay for an early scan if you can't get one through your clinic or Early Pregnancy Unit. Really emphasize to your GP how worried you are. I know they'll say all new mum's are scared, but it IS different when you've had to go through so much already.


Ella - the squirming feels like something out of alien, especially if you're in the bath - you can watch the movements across your tummy!    Freaky, but totally addictive - I'm endlessly fascinated to watch the bump move and know there's a little person in there!


Mini - What did the midwife say? Is clompy moving at all? Do you still feel like you're bump's high? I'm not sure, but think perhaps mine's moved down a bit - yesterday. Yup, very specific, but suddenly could barely walk at one point and now feel much more pressure further down.


Pinkcat - I think folk just forget about the no sperm issue sometimes. My FIL even made a joke about where the baby was conceived?! Hmmm - in the clinic?    Bless him, there was just this awkward silence and then "Anyway...." and we carried on.


Necta - telling people is sooooo exciting, it somehow makes it feel more real. Well done was juggling the telling of news, but I suppose unless people know about the vasectomy, you can tell them as much or as little as you'd like?


Now...where that raspberry leaf tea?

Mx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Chrispy - I replied on the other thread!   
My boobs stoped hurting at 8 weeks. I had so many AF pains it was untrue!    i even had 1 spot of blood at 8 weeks    that sent me loopy loo!   

Marge - Madwife appt was fine. Clompy is still head down now    its on the left side which is good again! So its bahaving itself for once!!!   
Mum said bump has moved down    It looks pointed!!    it caves in on one side when i lie down    I had a dream i was breast feeding the cat!!


----------



## chrispx

Mini- my sore boobs have stopped at 5wks so that don't sound good to me, although a tiny incy bit sensitive & still got couple of blue veins!!! I guess it doesn't get any better all the way through- dreamimg of breast feeding the cat..   what you like. Sounds like clompy getting in position to come...  

Margesimpson- i'm going to really emphasize with gp tomorrow, he'll wished he'd never saw me..   it is so hard when we all been through so much to get to this point.

Pinkcat- I have read myself silly with eptopic, blighted ovums, miscarriage...you name it. DH said don't you read anything nice! Will let you know how it goes.

Thanks for all the advice, really appreciate it as i've been feeling really anxious. I did another test yesterday afternoon (as they say wee less concentrated) & it came up straightway, thinking of doing clearblue digi one tomorrow as it should show conception indicator 3wks...i really am   .


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Chrispy - My boobs weren't sore at all until 6 weeks, i thought i wasn't pg at all. I had a scan at 6 weeks and then things started to happen, i remember on the way home from scan i started to feel sick!    A scan will ease your mind, believe me!!


----------



## Mitchie

Mini ; you made me       BFing the cat !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Good luck all preggers ladies, I am with you in mind , if not in postings !!!! Keep in touch   
Afm, I'm now the Mummy to a 1yr old ! Cannot believe how quickly the yr has gone by, even the tough bits have faded into the distance! Love him more and more every day, he is such a darling xxxxxxxx
Love and hugs to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Awww happy  birthday baby mitchie!    

Whats wrong with BFing the cat??!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spooks

> Whats wrong with BFing the cat??!!!!!!!!!!!


 - I might have found that easier than breastfeeding baby spooks - anyone hoping to b.feed may find this thread helpful 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=196155.0

mitchie - can't believe your LO is a year old already  

Chrispx - I posted to you on the other thread 

marge, pinkcat, mini, ella, ladynecta, lizi, alf   hope you are all well

a question for lizi our b-feeding expert - I had a bath the other night and even though i haven't b-fed for 8 months I started leaking milk. I have been thinking about babies and tx quite a lot   (well all the time  TBH) is this enough to make you have milk again?   ?

paws - lovely to hear from you and baby paws   glad things are settling for you 

pippi - you sound completely in control of everything   hope all is going well.

pinkcat - yes we're at the LWC again -we liked it there a lot and we've got the same donor

off to bed now  
love to everyone reading, spooks


----------



## margesimpson

Hi all,

Mini - breast feeding the cat? Ouch! 

Here's my little bit of crazy - I'm stressing that I'm not dreaming about the baby!  I dream about being disorganised, i.e. not packed for holidays or prepared for an exam. I even dream about going into labour and all the gym balls are weird shapes and the one I'm sitting on is deflating and we're in some sort of field rather than in a hospital. I've even bumped into old school friends (male!) who have bumps!  I'm worried of course that not dreaming about the baby is some sort of bad omen!?  Do you think all pregnant are so loopy or is it worse after treatment?

Chrispx - I kept on testing until the scan and did a little dance when the weeks went up, but I've seen so many people on here stressing because the dates don't match, so don't read too much into them. What did the GP say today?

Spooks - the link isn't going to show someone breastfeeding a cat is it? I'm scared now!  Did you get told how long your donor samples would last for?

Mitchie - Happy belated birthday to your LO. Did you have a wee party? I know people say that the worrying never stops, but please tell us it gets a bit better!? I can't wait for this baby to be out in the world, I just want it to be safe and healthy 

Hi to everyone  
Mx


----------



## silver6

Hi there,

I'm wondering if I can join you all? I usually post over on the IVF chitchat thread for my first clinic, but I'm now pg (7w3d) through donor eggs. You'll see from my sig below that I've had a lot of losses and a few failed treatments, so I am very, _very_ nervous about this pg. I've never got this far in a pg before - we saw a little blob with a heartbeat on Wednesday, something we've never seen in previous pgs. I thought I would feel reassured by that, but I still feel really wobbly about it all. I have nausea that comes and goes - some days I don't have any and freak out  ! The nurse doing the scan said I measured at 6 w6d, though I was 7w1d at the time, but I know that can be a tricky call when the embie is so small.

I was laughing at the dreams you've been having - I dreamed the other night that I'd had the baby and had gone out for the night and lost it somewhere in the house we were visiting and found it under a pile of coats! Anxiety dream, or what  .

Silver x


----------



## Ella*

*Chrispx*- oh my I worried about symptoms all through. I also had a heavy clotty bleed for just one morning at 5 1/2 wks which scared me & I accepted that it was prob over!! It stopped completely and never even spotted again after that & 10 days after the bleed we had a wonderful 7wk scan  . One thing, I peed on no end of sticks, not the ones that say how many weeks though. Later, nearer 12 weeks they were getting fainter which scared me!!!! Tuirns out hcg does drop later on. Everyone warns you not to do them but it's hard to resist.... 
*Silver* many many congrats  
*Pink cat*- wow, nearly engaged, yippe, so you can breath again but walk like John wayne  
*Marge*- how long for you now? What happened to your ticker?
*Mini, Spooks, Lizi, Paws, nectar, Juju, Mini, Mitchie, Alf, Helly, Suze, Sar.... & everyone else*

Now, I have some inside info that we should be celebrating an arrival... where is the report??


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥




----------



## pippilongstockings

I'm dying to spill the beans!!!!  Not my place though......  I've updated the donor sperm summary page though   

God I'm knackered - it's amazing how quickly you forget the fugg of the newborn days    I'll catch up with you all soon I promise.  Must go to bed now though zzzzz


----------



## margesimpson

Ella! You can't do that to us! What inside news? What arrival!    Wait a minute - who was next? I'm confused now!   


My ticker shows up for me, 37wks + 1. So max 5wks to go we're thinking. 


Silver - welcome and huge congratulations! Totally understand the stressing, but seeing a heartbeat on the scan is a massive milestone!    We were told that the chances of an early loss were really, really reduced once a heartbeat is seen. Don't wish too hard for continual morning sickness, it can be really horrible!     


Pinkcat - oooh, that's great news! Did you think that you're bump had 'dropped"? I wouldn't feel bad at all if you just want to put your feet up and watch some DVDs. You're probably at the waddling stage, so you SHOULD make sure you're not overdoing it and if you can sleep, you should totally make the most of it!


AFM -  I thought maybe bubs had moved down and was starting to engage, but a friend took one look at me today and said no!    I really hope it's not still transverse and I'm end up having to have a C-section. Friends eh?!


Mx


Added about 10mins later: Oooh, just worked out who was next! Does anyone know if it went well/everyone is ok?


----------



## Ella*

I shouldn't have written that, sorry  , Pippi - tell me off 

Yes, *silver,* I was told after heartbeat scan the success is 96%! I checked this out & it was from many sources not just my consultant! 

*Marge*- 37+1 - you are full term then now ( as if you didn't know)! Great!


----------



## chrispx

Hello, thanks for the reassuring messages.

I did another digi clearblue test yesterday & it came up 3wks+ I also went to dr's & he was lovely, was all set for a battle for a scan but as soon as we told him we had iui he said i think you should have an early scan which we were really pleased about. He said to try & relax...   & take it easy...and if all ok with scan to make appt to go back to see him. So just got to wait for the scan date now.

Silver- Hi & great news on seeing the heartbeat bet it was wonderful. Fingers crossed for a smooth pregnancy.

Marge- think i will be doing tests until the scan, they are addictive & DH said if they keep a smile on my face then to pee away..   I'm sure all your dreams are ok, think when we have been through treatment our mind goes into overdrive. Not long for you now, will keep a watch out for the announcement, good luck.

Ella- Oh gosh bleeding early on, i would have been in a total panick too! Good to hear all ok though. I read that hcg starts to drop later on so i will be prepared for that.

Pippi- Bet it's tiring with two, but worth all the hard work.

Pinkcat- Wow 34 weeks for you, not long now either...will keep an eye out for your announcement too.

Mini- I rang clinic & they said to  go through gp & that if i wanted private scan i would have to sort through gp...   but luckily gp is sorting us one now (NHS). 

well what a lovely day...have a good weekend everyone.


----------



## Ella*

That is fabbo news *chrispx*!! Yeah, stop sticks after your early scan ( fantastic news!!!)
*Marge*- ok, lost plot as your ticker is there... Why on Earth didn't I see it


----------



## pippilongstockings

Norty Ella!    Only joking - I've been bursting to say something but will keep    except to say everythings ok!

Come on mystery baby-haver, update us on your news!


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

I think Miss marple has worked it out!


----------



## chrispx

Who is it? i can't see who it is......? come on spill the beans.


----------



## SarW

Hi Everyone,

Sorry to keep everyone in suspense! If only I could access FF on my Iphone like ********  Alice always wants a play on the laptop if ever I get it out, and I've been too exhausted in the evenings to stay awake 

Some of you may know on ******** what's been going on, but for those who don't we are proud to announce the birth of Oliver Matthew weighing 8lb5oz on Sunday 16th May. 

He safely arrived 12 days early...A big surprise!  I was due to have an elective c-section on Thursday 20th, but then ended up beginning contractions on the morning of 15th May, going into hospital early afternoon; and then waiting until 1 AM the following morning to have him. Theatre was very busy (Apparently a baby boom in the last week or so?) and we kept getting pushed to the back of the queue with emergencies, so by the time I had him contractions were well under way and we were both shattered. 

Despite all this, the staff were wonderful, and the whole experience was so relaxed. After a C-Section under a general anaesthetic with Alice where I found it traumatic and we both missed seeing her being born, this time around was so different. Not to mention feeling so much better afterwards.

He's such a cutie baby and so like his older sister. We've been blessed with 'one of each', and really can't believe it. 

So far Oliver's been a brilliant feeder....Knew exactly what to do from the start; although he sleeps all day and is awake all night. Alice has also adapted well to her new brother. She was especially pleased with the Belle princess doll from him  

We were released from hospital on Wednesday and boy am I glad we're not in now with all this heat. Needless to say the place is complete chaos, but we're loving every minute! 

I'm sooo sorry for not keeping up on here. It's been impossible......hopefully with more sleep I can post a few more messages. 

Wishing everyone well on their FF journeys. 

Love
All of Us
X


----------



## teresal

congratulations SarW        

hi to everyone else, sorry haven't been on, life has been hectic lately, am reading but just don't have the time to post properly, will hopefully get on tomorrow and catch up

teresa xx


----------



## Ju2006

Congrats SarW on the birth of Oliver !

Teresa - how are you bump buddy?


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Congrats Sarah    

.................I was right!


----------



## LadyBella

Congrats SarW xxx

Sorry not posted for a while my little man is keeping me very busy, time has flownand I cannot believe he is 8wks tomorrow.Having a mare with this weather as I am not sure what I am supposed to dress him in soooo worried about over heating the poor boy that Iam probably underdressing him arrrgghh so much to learn, any advice would be greatly received xxx

Sorry for lack of personals will read back as soon as I get the chance 

Luv
Kelly
xxxx


----------



## Ella*

Congrats Sarah!    
Hope mine comes healthily & happily @ 12 days early!!


----------



## pippilongstockings

Congratulations SarW!  Sorry if I gave the game away, just so exciting when a baby is born   

Kelly - I've got Zac naked apart from his nappy at the moment, they soon let you know if they're too cold! I judge his temp by feeling his tummy, feet and hands are unreliable temperature guages.  When we go out I put him in a thin, short romper and take a jumper and socks with me in case it gets cold.  Hope that helps!

pinkcat - it took me ages to figure out how to fold and unfold my buggy when I first got it too    How exciting, not long to go now!

chrispx - woohoo, what an ace doctor you've got!  And great news about the dates going up on the test, mine never got past 2-3 weeks   

welcome silver   

Sorry ladies, my 5 minutes on the laptop are over - crying children everywhere   

P xx

PS Mitchie - do you still want to meet up?  It's bonkers whenever we go out but I'm craving human contact!  You're welcome to come to me or we could meet at millets? xx


----------



## margesimpson

Hi all,


CONGRATULATIONS TO SARAH AND DH AND WELCOME TO THE WORLD OLIVER!      


Glad things are going so well, although the lack of sleep might be sending you do-lally by this point? Thank heaven you're not still in hospital - knowing the NHS they've probably still got the heating on!   



Is it just me or has this heat been crazy?  I just can't seem to control my temperature! Loving the cold facecloth!


Kelly - our niece was born in Spain during a really hot summer and they used to have her naked (apart from nappy sometimes) and had her in her bath bucket every now and then to keep cool!   


Chrispx - lovely to see that 3+ isn't it? Did you do a little dance?   We know you did!   


Pinkcat -   That's so funny, we all seem to have a wee freak out that we can't work the buggy. The company's must just love messing with our poor hormonal minds! We picked up out oyster on sat and bloomin' eck - couldn't unfold the buggy bit either!    We also thought they'd only given us three wheels because one was tucked in the bit we couldn't unfold! Doh!   DH wouldn't let me phone the shop to ask, so we faffed around for about 30mins (yes really!) until he finally tried the same lever we'd tried a million times at it worked!?   


As for the Vit K injections - ask the Docs now what they think.


AFM - I'm with Ella - I'd go for a 12days early one too at the moment. I just can't see how i can get any bigger! 
Mx


Eeek! Just seen my own ticker......17 days to go?!!!


----------



## LadyBella

Thank you Pippi & Marge, I am so neurotic that I am doing everything right xxx


----------



## Mitchie

CONGRATULATIONS SarW !!!!!!!!!!!! Boys are great !! I LOVE the name Oliver, we would have had it for Alfie but a close friend beat us to it ! Glad all is so well and you are enjoying your newborn bundle of blueness !            
Pippi; hi Hun, hope the crying babies didnt last too long ! Yay would love to meet up! If its easier for you, then we could come to you ?? I dont mind  
Kelly; I was the same as you this time last year with a newborn in HOT weather ! I still worry at night-time with Alfie, his room is SO hot (26degrees) and stuffy, i wanted to leave him in just a nappy but I didnt think that was enough if he got chilly in the night, or was it, or wasnt it, windows open or not ? Would it be too noisy or too light ? so in the end i just put him in a nappy and 1tog grobag, window open, and he was fine ! in the day just a light-weight shorty romper all-in-one    
Pinkcat; We just went for the vitamin K i think, I know its terrible but now youve got me wondering, do they do it as routine ? 
How exciting, new buggy ! It is such a special time, i know i am getting a bit jealous ! Or broody  ?
Marge; Hang on in there Big Mama !!xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Feeling right chuffed and organised today...........taken Alfie to 'Walkie Talkies' this a.m, then a quick spin on the swings, so that was him all stimulated and happy, then he went off for a big nap while i made a healthy chicken and cheesy mash thingy ready for tea, tidied up and now chilling on FF ! For those with young newborns, it DOES get easier and you DO get a routine, I remember i never believed it would happen, .........it still doesnt everyday mind, not sure what happened today   
Better go, think i might try and clean the fridge !!!!!!!


----------



## teresal

Hi Ladies

mitchie -- you have had a busy morning, can't wait till i am doing that stuff, been ages since had a go on the swings    

marge -- haha 17 days, where has the time gone    

pippi -- hope the boys settled quickly once mummy was fussing over them again, i can imagine you just being so laid back about all the noise and crying, you are a natural mummy    

pinkcat -- we were the same when we got our pram and when we figured it out we both felt so stupid cos it is so easy     i hadn't thought much about the vit k injection, you might be best talking to your midwife since there has been a problem with your dad in the past    

ju2006 -- i am ok hunny, not really enjoying the heat though, feel like my feet are going to burst by the end of the day, will be glad to finish work next weekend whhhoooooo. how are things with you    

mini -- think you should be a detective hunny    

hi to everyone else hope you are all ok 

teresa xx


----------



## pippilongstockings

Awwww thanks teresa!  I'm much more laid-back this time round, but still get stressed when Luke's playing up and Zac's wailing   

Mitchie - thank you for reminding me that it does get easier, it's so easy to forget that the newborn stage is only short.  I actually quite enjoy this part, except for the lack of sleep!  Oooh, are you broody then??  Would you do it again?

kelly - so normal, I was constantly on the internet seeing if I was doing everything 'right' with Luke.  Turns out that the right way is whatever is right for you and your baby   

Sorry, another short one.  Zac's dropped off so I'm going to bed!
P xx


----------



## Ju2006

Teresa - I know what you mean about the feet.  I have 2 very swollen ankles (cankles).  I wake up with them swollen and they get worse thru the day.  Like you they are very sore and feel like they just wanna pop......awful eh !  only 10wks to go tho so not too bad !


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

I think i was bred from an elephant from the size of my feet!    

Michie - the vit K thing is either injection or drops. But either way its given anyway. You have to decide which way to give it as some research from the ijc has been linked to leukeamia    but the drops may be puked up and then they are not sure how much has been taken. WIthout it baby can become really ill.   
I'll probably go for the injec as the research still isn't that reliable (i think) 

I was teling DH that we can have a swing in the garden and a trampoline next yr, all for me of course!!!   

Ladybella - I was wondering the same about the heat and baby    But thanks to mitch and Pip i have some sort of idea now!   

Marge - my oyster comes next week too! I'll warn DH about the unfolding bit!   

I've had to buy somemore summer clothes!    but have bought somethat i know i can wear for a while after, i have a feeling it will be a long time after too!!    my thighs are unbeiliveable!


----------



## juju81

Ladybella - Noah has spent the last few days in just a nappy!  He does not like this heat one bit!

SarW  - Congrats on Baby Oliver - lovely name x

We have had a run of boys, am convinced Mini is having a boy too!  Marge, am not sure about you!!!  Not long now tho!

Quick catch up from me, Noah is fab, going from 11 - 6!  Love it.  Keyskeep stickig and am getting angry


----------



## Mitchie

Hi Pippi and All,
Sorry just read back my post and sounded a bit smug there at the end i think, sorry. I just remember as a new Mummy I was overwhelmed at times at how disorganised and hectic and difficult life had become and evryone said to me  "it does get easier", and just wanted to say they were right ! Didnt mean to patronise experienced Mummies ! I DID love having Alfie as a newborn , and tried to cherish it as much as I could but no amount of experience or telling prepared me for those 1st few months ! 
Pippi; I'm not sure if i'm broody  i think now Alfie has turned 1, its making me all nostalgic 'losing' my little baby, and he's growing up, and I look at new babies and miss my baby Alfie, just want to hold and smell and stare at him all over again        
Dont get me wrong, i totally adore him still, totally in love with him, just know I will never have that back again. No way we could have DEivf again.........money/our age/emotional strain etc etc etc !! So we cherish our little man as much as we can bless him xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Hope that came out better ??!!xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mitchie

JuJu ...posts crossed...cant believe Noah is 9 weeks !!!!!!!!!!! and 11-6 ?? Woop Woop !!!!!!!


----------



## juju81

Mitchie, you didnt sound smug at all! In fact, what you say is completely true. People said that to me & at the time you think "yeah right" but even now I cant believe those first few wks.  They are awful & I just cant do them again!  I've had alot of experience with young kids/babies but like you say nothing prepares you for it, 24/7.  I couldnt imagine doing the 1 & 4 feed again, he goes down 11-6!  Love it!!!!!

And yes, he is nearly 10wks, where has the time gone!!!!


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Arrrggghhh i think i have a footballer inside me!


----------



## juju81

Lol, I miss my bump & feeling him move

freakin keys


----------



## LadyBella

Juju - let me into your secret with Noah going down 11-6 sounds like a godsend. Finn was doing 12-5 but now he is up at 1am, 3am, 5am then 6.30amwe are shattered. He is 8 wks today and it has flown. 

I am looking at buying the Angelcare movement monitor - does anyone have one and what do you reckon, I have a sound monitor already but am up and down stairs checking on him all the time so at the mo he sleeps where ever we are. Finn has got his jabs next Wednesday which I am dreading, my friend says the secret is to give him calpol before we take him for his jabs has anyone done this? also can you use calpol on a 9 wk old?? 

Luv
Kelly
xxxx


----------



## pippilongstockings

Mitchie - you didn't sound smug at all, i thought it was a lovely post  I'm super broody but think this will probably be it for us too  I'm so so grateful for our boys, I really am, but I'm also sad that we'll never do it again. I put away some newborn clothes the other day and cried as we'll never get to use them again. Off I go again......

juju - wow he's doing well! 11-6 sounds like heaven to me  I made the mistake of trying to change Zac's pattern last night - it majorly backfired!! I woke him at 10, fed him and put him down hoping he'd sleep until 2ish but he woke up at 12.30, then 2, then 4, then 5, then 6, then 7.30...... Oops, won't mess about with his sleeping again! I sleep-walked Luke to nursery this morning zzzzzz

Mini - has it turned into wriggling and writhing yet?? So wierd when the whole bump moves  I don't miss being pregnant at all this time, god the reflux was awful and I so don't envy you the bump in this heat! And don't worry about the baby weight, it'll come off quicker than you expect when clompy jr is born. You don't have time to eat properly <manic laughter>

Kelly - you can give calpol before injections but you might find that he doesn't have any reaction to the injections anyway. Luke wasn't affected apart from being a bit more sleepy, he didn't get a temperature or anything. You can give 2 doses of calpol and if you need to give another then call the gp and (s)he can give you 'permission' to give another dose if necessary. I cried more than Luke when he had his jabs, felt so guilty  If you can feed at the same time as the injections are being given it can calm them a bit.

Gotta go and feed grumpy boy!
P xx


----------



## Ella*

I am having a girl, so is *Ju,* so the run of girls starts in July 

This great reading all the new mum bits, I should start taking notes!

*Mini*, I am amazed how lively they are in there, I don't think she slept y'day!


----------



## Mitchie

Pippi; Thanks Hun !  I nearly cried too at you putting your newborn clothes away    
And my smugness back-fired anyway...the healthy chicken thing i made tasted very average !! 
Kelly; Alfie was fine with his jabs too, i think only once we gave him calpol a few hrs after his jabs, and only cos he seemed a bit grumpy but that couldve been his colic not the jabs. He has his 1yrold jabs on Thurs, i'm not looking forward to that. We have the Lindam camera monitor, which i have LOVED and find very reassuring, saved me a thousand trips upstairs as i can see exactly what the little man is up too, but its NOT a movement sensor, tho i was tempted with one. 
Ella, Woop woop bring on the girls !!!! ( not just yet tho!!)
Juju, Mini, sar, Eli and all...........hiya , big love and hugs xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## teresal

Hi ladies

mitchie -- am sure the chicken thing was just fine    

ella -- congratulations on having a girl, it does seem to be all boys at the moment    

bella -- hope he settles into a routine soon and you get some sleep    

pippi -- ooppps you won't be doing that again    

mini -- haha must be running out of room now    

juju -- well done to you and Noah, he is doing really well    


well been for my midwife appointment, they never done the scan cos it was just the mobile scanner and she said that i would be lucky to see even a hand on it never mind anything else    heard heartbeat still amazing and brings tears to my eyes    am measuring 2 weeks ahead so might end up having bigger baby    but am hoping it will slow down and not end up to big     head is down at the moment and have    under my right ribs, apart from that all is ok, so just waiting for the big scan again next month and hopefully it will show that the kidneys are now ok and that will be something less to worry about. 

teresa xx


----------



## LiziBee

HI! 
sar - congratulations!!!
Spooks - your boobs will maintain the capacity to produce milk but not in any quantity (unless you start pumping or feeding again), it's not abnormal for some to leak out now and again but do try to resist the temptation for a quick squeeze to see what you can get out as without the normal BF hormones the walls of the blood vessels will be quite relaxed and you might finish up pushing out blood!

Really pleased to hear everyone is getting along fine. Sorry for going AWOL but Mila has decided that she is too big for nappies and wants to potty train however at only 21 months she can't hold a wee for more than 10 seconds so I am forced into following her around with the potty (that or spend a fortune cleaning the floors!) which doesn't leave much time for the computer!

Love to all
Lizi.x


----------



## spooks

SAR -    CONGRATULATIONS ON THE BIRTH OF YOUR BABY BOY


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

pippilongstockings said:


> You don't have time to eat properly <manic laughter>


      

I think the baby knows i'm reading this thread as its kicking the sh!t out of me again!!!


----------



## spooks

lizi - thanks very much for the reply - certainly won't be doing any more bath time squeezing!!! 
Hope the potty training goes well - sounds hectic!  
Mitchie 


> And my smugness back-fired anyway...the healthy chicken thing i made tasted very average !!


   i didn't think you sounded smug at all anyway. 
Talking of food -has anyone tried the annabel karmel fruity chicken with apricots meal - it's sooooo lovely me and Dh are addicted to it and it's really easy to make. I use drained tinned toms instead of passata and it's just as nice.  baby spooks doesn't get a look in with it.

hello to silver ( i think your name is?  ?) sorry if I'm mistaken - I just read back about 4 pages (very chatty thread at the moment) and no longer have the brain capacity to remember anything at all! I will have to re-read later.

hello to everyone, especially the bumps soon to be born    
gotta go to bed now,
 love spooks


----------



## spooks

> You don't have time to eat properly <manic laughter>


I remember trying to decide whether to eat, go to the toilet or have a shower when baby spooks was a few weeks old.


----------



## LadyBella

I am like that now and Finn is 8wks, we praying it is a  growth spurt that is makin him hungery every 2 hrs


----------



## pippilongstockings

spooks said:


> You don't have time to eat properly <manic laughter>
> 
> 
> 
> I remember trying to decide whether to eat, go to the toilet or have a shower when baby spooks was a few weeks old.
Click to expand...

ha ha the other day I was feeding Zac while having a wee and putting toothpaste on Luke's toothbrush! It's amazing how quickly you learn to multi-task! As for showering, what's that??

Lizi - Luke decided to potty train at about the same age, it was really hard work! He was brilliant when trouser-less but awful as soon as he was dressed. He's a stubborn blighter though so there was no chance I could wrestle a nappy onto him!

Mitchie - I'm sure the chicken thing was lovely! I'll eat it, we're living off freezer food at the moment, god bless my Mum and her casseroles 

Ella - woohoo bring on the girls, we need some girlfriends for our boys!

teresa - I measured huge with Luke and tiny with Zac and they were only 1 oz different when they were born - bump measurements are notoriously inaccurate  Fingers crossed that everything is fine on your next scan, will they tell you straight away or do you have to go back to see a consultant?

Kelly - you have my sympathies, zac is feeding every 2 hours during the night at the moment. Last night I only got between 20 and 45 minutes between wakings as he's such a fuss pot after a feed. I am exhausted today! I'm fairly sure it's a growth spurt. Is there usually another one at 8 weeks? I can't remember? I know there's one around 16 weeks, oh joy!

I smell poo (not me, even though I've not showered yet  ) so I'd better go and sort out his majesty's bum!
P xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Pippi - are you sure its not you! I think i can smell it from here!


----------



## juju81

Kelly, i dont know what we have done but he sort of fell into the routine!  Give it another couple of wks, Noah fell into it around 8wks so fingers crossed.  I do feel sorry for you tho hun, sleep deprivation is the worst form of torture i'm sure!

Pippi - Nice to hear from you. Its probably not you that smells of poo as if you are like me I dont even have time to have a poo    !  I am NOT joking either.  I dont bath in the morning, I wait until Nicks home!!!!

Mitchie, mmm homemade cassarole thingy sounds delish.  Our oven is broken so we are currently living off takeaway.  The weight i have lost is slowly going back on.  I am craving veg!!!

Well, I have my niece today. She is nearly 3.  I am definately NOT having any more!  One is more than enough   .  I dont know how those mummies on number 2 or more even have time to breath!

Anyway, I spoke to soon about the whole 11-6.  The last 2 nights he has gone 11-4 then 4-8.  His feeds only take about 15mins now, such a difference to the 1hr 1/2 ones.

We really aren't selling this new baby malarky to the mums to be are we


----------



## chrispx

Hello, Just a quickie from me.

Got a call today from Dr's to say if could go down to scanning before 12 they could fit me in..   good job we were on a week off so jumped straight in car & when we got there the lady said they had just had a brand new machine installed...they done internal scan & we saw the little sac & a tiny little flicker of the hb.....awwwww we shed a tear. Got to go back 2weeks today with it being so early..  

Enjoying reading all your tips ladies, it's not off putting....just sounds tiring.  

SarW- Congrats....how wonderful.


----------



## chrispx

I still don't know how i feel    still bit worried &    that hb keeps going strong. They said they will be able to tell dates etc when go for next scan, didnt mention about IUI was abit nervous i think, they just said the sack etc measuring about 5-6wks which is about right (i had insemination done 4wks ago) so if take from last AF be about right.


----------



## teresal

Hi ladies

chrispx -- amazing to hear heartbeat    

juju --your not putting us off at all just nice to hear all the good and bad buts    

pippi -- we are seeing the consultant straight after the scan. hope the smell of poo has gone and it wasn't you haha    

mini -- hope CJ isn't causing to much trouble in there with all the kicking    

Hi to everyone else 

teresa xx


----------



## LadyBella

Yup think there is a growth spurt at 8wks, he is a big boy already weighs about 12lb now and growing out of his moses basket fast so will be moving his cot into our room to put him in until about 6 months. Bought one of the angelcare movement and sound monitors ready for putting him in his cot won my bid on e-bay for a new one


----------



## margesimpson

Hi all,


LB/Kelly - eek! Growing out of his moses basket already. I don't think there's room in our room for the cot! Hmmm - any suggestions folks?
Teresa - here's hoping the ankles settle down with the weather not being quite so hot!    Everyone just tells me to drink lots of fluids - they look awful, but apparently nothing to worry about   


Chrispx - that's so wonderful that you got the chance to hear the heartbeat - they don't seem to guarantee it early on, but it's  so wonderful when you can! Are you any more relieved? Just keep telling yourself there's no reason to think things will go wrong now. I think we sometimes know too much after reading so much heartbreak, but take each day at a time - each day is one day nearer to your dating scan. 


Juju - reading how good Noah is (sometimes) is gives me some hope that I won't be insane by sleep deprivation. D'you think the bottle feeding helps him go longer?


Mini - it's kinda weird the big kicks and squirming! And sore when it's a solid kick under the ribs - DH of course is delighted at the idea bubs might become a footballer. I think he thinks it may be a good omen that EDD is the start of the World Cup and seems to think he'll be spending most of his paternity leave watching the football!   


Pippi - you can multi-task alrgiht - sounds like you missed out on a career as a juggler! And doing it on such little sleep? Great Kudos to all you amazing mums showing us the way. I suspect I'll be a living in pyjamas with pizza stains kind of mum   


Spooks - thanks for the tip re: annabel karmel, I've been given the book and have to say I thought it all a bit OTT to cook a totally different meal for bubs - so love the idea of healthy recipes that would do us all. 


Lizi - good luck with Mila - what a grown up girl already!


Gotta go find some rennies,


Mx


----------



## juju81

Marge - I wouldnt know if the bottles help.  A girl up my nieces school's baby is on her breast every second of the day!  It might stuff him out longer but wouldnt know for sure!  Also, Noah doesnt sleep in our room.  Was in his own room at 3wks as hes so noisy & he is now in his cot as he comandos to the top of the moses!  We put him in a sleeping bag now & he stays put in his cot!!!!

Ladybella - How much did your little one weigh at birth?  Noah was 9lb 11 2wks ago, forgot to go today so wont get him dont til next week now!!

Crispx - Congrats on the scan.  When is the next one?

Teresal - Good luck with cons

xxxx


----------



## teresal

juju-- just seen your ticker 10 weeks since you had Noah, OMG how did that happen    

marge -- feet not so bad at the moment, but then again the heatwave has gone and we are back to rain    as far as i can remember from my years as a nanny bottle fed babies do tend to go longer between feeds, something to do with formula being thicker than breast milk. your hubby is in for a shock then if he thinks he is going to be watching world cup    i bet as soon as he settles down to watch it the little one will start    , our little one will have to go into its own room when it outgrows the moses basket as well cos we haven't got room in our room either    

ladybella -- wow he is a big lad, are moses baskets really worth it then if they grow out of them that fast    

teresa xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

I've just had the 'football' chat with DH! Told him that he may be interrupted by a screaming baby!   

Chrispy - Woooooooo hooooooooooo         well done hun so pleased for you chick!   

Marge - once baby has outgrown moses basket, he/she is going in its own room as there is no room in the inn!


----------



## LiziBee

Marge - a crib is definitely the way to go IMHO although if I knew then what I know now I think I'd have bought one of these http://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?storeId=10001&catalogId=10751&langId=-1&productId=50033&source=froogle&cm_mmc=Froogle-_-Shopping%20Sites-_-CPC-_-Froogle I know they are a bit expensive but you would get a lot of use out of it as it's a travel cot as well. As for bottle feeding increasing the length of time babies can sleep you might want to read this research first http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=233608.0 

Pip - it's driving me nuts, she can only hold a wee for about 10 seconds so we have to live next to the potty! Plus I'm just not ready to part with my lovely collection of fluff! (BTW someone lent me a few weenotions which worked a treat on Rosa over night however she hated them and the thought of getting rid of them proved to be just the motivation to get her dry at night!)

Chrispy - the first sound of the heartbeat is such an emotional moment, we cried buckets!

Love to all
Lizi.x

/links


----------



## LiziBee

Forgot to ask for opinions on a dental matter - Mila has chipped her front tooth, should I be taking her to the dentist? I mean, there's nothing they can do is there? What do you think??
Lizi.x


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

The cot looks great! Re: dentist iwould go and maybe they can sand it down a bit cos it might catch her tongue


----------



## eli..g

Hi girls

Congratulations sarw on the safe arrival of your blue bundle xx  
Great News



i'm so sorry for not being around much at the mo, my head is firmly placed up my    currently!!
The sale of our business fell through last minute on Thursday, due to minor complications.  Hopefully correctable, and we will go ahead in2 weeks.  We are due to move in 3 weeks, and go on holiday in 2.  Before all of that I need to finish my college work, paint our new house, go to work, and look after my boys!!!!   

Mila is doing well lizi... maybe fin will follow soon.  He tells me when he poo's.... what else do i look out for?  I reckon denist too, at least he'll check it out.

Pippi... multi tasking weeing feeding tooth cleaning mummy.... sounds like you are managing just fine.  Will catch up with you soon lovely xx

juju... cant believe noah is 10 weeks already  where did that go

Hope all you pregnat ladies are keeping well.. crispx.. great you got to hear heartbeat.

LOvely to hear all the new baby stories, maybe i do start to get a bit broody.  But timing not good for us yet... maybe in a while, or maybe not!!

Love to all
Goota go... hubby just rang, on his way back with my maccy d's... mmmm

XXX


----------



## HellyS

Hi everyone

Im totally loving all of this pregnancy/baby talk but it is getting me v.broody!  For all of you second or third time mummies, has anyone had sucessful DIUI after previous unsucessful then succesful IVF?  Not sure if I am just clutching at straws but not sure if we can go through it all again, both financially, emotionally and physically but that maternal urge is very strong!!! Have posted elsewhere but had no responses!!!

Monitors - we had an angelcare and can TOTALLY recommend, although once Emily started moving i had a few "jump out of bed in a frenzy" moments when she had moved off the pad!  We now have a BT one and am very pleased with it.  

Moses Baskets - We used a moses basket until DD moved into her cot (in own room as couldnt fit in ours) and I loved how we could move it to whereever we were although if we were to do it again I would be inclined to get a crib so they could stay ith us a bit longer.....!

lizi - I would be inclined to give the dentist a call xx  Good luck with the potty training!

Not even going to attempt lots of personals as you are all too chatty for me atm!!  Keep chatting ladies, I LOVE listening to all of this chatter!!   

Love Helly
xxx


----------



## pippilongstockings

just a quickie, typing one handed - helly, think lizi was lucky first time with iui after failed then succesful ivf xx


----------



## juju81

I know.  Am not sure how I ever managed to get to 10wks myself!!!

He sleptn until 5.30, had a quick feed then woke at 8.30!!!

Oh dear, hes crying!!


----------



## wolla

Hi
Long time since i posted on here - but do read posts once in a while to catch up on news.  Lovely to see the thread so busy with baby chatter.

Well - I think we've just made the decision to try again - yikes.  I find it all a bit terrifying tbh but exciting too.

So - just need to pluck up the courage (and find the time) to ring the clinic now and get the ball rolling.  I've no idea what the waiting lists are like these days or how available DS is at the moment - can anyone enlighten me?

Hi to everyone (too many new names on here to remember - sorry)
Wolla
x


----------



## LiziBee

Wolla and Helly - woohoo! Jump back on the roller-coaster, girls!! In theory donor sperm isn't any harder to come by than it was before as donor numbers are above where they were pre the change in anonymity however it does tend to be rather patchy (some clinics have loads of donors and some none) so you might have to 'shop around'. 
Helly - Rosa was DIVF (because we did 'donor back-up') and then we went to DIUI and were successful first time. Does that help? There's kind of less pressure second time around, I certainly found it all much easier to bare. 
Good luck to you both!
Lizi.x


----------



## margesimpson

Hi all,


Thanks for the advice re: cot. Lizi - that one looks great, but have already bought our cot, so may just have to see how quickly bubs grows. 


Wolla- how exciting! Welcome back to the roller-coaster!


Helly - if it's in your mind to try again, you're not going to be easy until you've spoken to your clinic again to see what they say.


Juju - sounds like you're doing great, after only 10wks!  Noah's a lucky wee boy to have you as a mummy! 


Eli - gawd, talk about juggling! Hope it all goes through with the business next time.


My exciting news tonight is that bubs is definitely head down! Yippee!!!! Go bouncing on the ball!


Mx


----------



## eli..g

wow how exciting... more new babies on their way then!!

Wolla good to SEE you again.

Fab News Marg


----------



## LadyBella

Juju - Finn weighed 8lb 1 at birth and weighed 10lb 6oz 2 weeks ago,HV coming tomorrow so will see how much he has grown we reckon he easily at 12lb mark. He does the same and shimmies to the top, not that he has that far to shimmie he is really long and was long when he was born.

I think moses baskets can be worth the money, my friend used hers until her lo was 4 months old he weighed 5lb 11 at birth which is a massive difference to Finn. We won't have much room in our bedroom when we put cot in but am so scared of moving him into his own room yet.

I decided to buy angelcare sound and movement monitor for when we move him into his cot as I will be putting him in it for naps and obviously at night when we downstairs. Hoping to try and establish some type of routine   loud laughter as I don't think that will happenanytime soon.

I have been well fed up with myself I am still really sore from c section and struggle with things more  now than when I had just had it. Doc have referred me for a check  up to make sure all okay. I ended up with T shape internal stitches as Finn tore my uterus when they pulled him out, am assuming that this is why the healing process is taking longer. Sometimes feel really lonely and isolated as it is difficult for me to get out, going to take Finn to baby massage next week so looking forward to that. 



Luv 
Kelly


----------



## paws18

Thats the 2 nd time I have sat and done a huge catch up post then managed to wipe it before I post. 
I cant get used to this netbook think i am too heavy handed.

Will need to come back later for personals as baby paws has woke up now typical.

Wee update from me. Things getting bit better now. Definately been the toughest 8-10weeks every. Baby paws is still on all the medicines for reflux and colic. From a reflux point of view he is still being sick with most feeds but is gaining weight so HV and Dr happy he was 11lb 2oz this week still in newborn clothes been trying 0-3 stuff most still too big.  He is taking 5 x 5oz bottles and for last week he has dropped his night feed by himself and is now going from 10/11 till 6ish am so pleased but I still make up his night bottle just incase (am naughty mum and make bottle up in advance) am convinced If i stop making it he will wake up and dont want to jinks it.

Hi to you all will be back when i can take care

paws x x


----------



## teresal

Hi Ladies

paws -- lovely to hear from you, poor baby paws having to still take medicine but good he is gaining weight, wouldn't worry about making up bottle in advance am sure your not the only one that does it (look at how they used to do it and we never took any harm), give him a hug from me for being a good boy and slepping well for his mummy through the night    

ladybella -- am sorry you are still feeling bad from c section, hope they can find out why soon and you can get back to normal    

marge -- whhoooo well done to baby for being the right way    

wolla -- don't think we have spoken before so hello, well done you for going again, think it all depends on the clinic to how much DS they have    

ellie -- hope you manage to get everything sorted soon and you can get your self sorted out    

helly -- well done to you as well for going again    

lizzi -- hope the potty training is going ok, she will get there in the end    

hi to everyone else    

teresa xx


----------



## juju81

Yay Paws - Noah is the same with the feed, I take 2 bottles up to bed just incase.  I take up water tho & add the powder to the water.  Dont worry about how you do it, it doesnt make you naughty at all!!!!  I'm hoping Noah will start waking about 7ish instead tho!!!!

Lets hope in the next few wks his colic starts to settle, will have my fingers crosed for you

Ladybella - Finn was a good weight.  I wanted a big baby, ended up with a tiddler.  Altho quite thanful now, dread to think what damage would have been done to my ladybits with a bigger baby, Noah caused enough trauma & he was only 6lb!


----------



## margesimpson

Hiya all,


Paws - poor baby paws - and you! Hope the meds keep helping and he's feeling a bit better. Sounds like a good shift over night and totally understand the not wanting to jinx it. Is there such a thing as a sleep dance?


Juju - Noah has such a huge grin in that photo, it makes me smile every time! Was he as cute as soon as he was born? I'm trying to psych myself up that newborns can look a bit weird. Know it sounds silly as really we just want a healthy baby to arrive safe and sounds, but the donor thing makes me think a lot about what our baby will look like. There's so much anticipation!


AFM - been feeling a bit queasy recently. Not quite myself. Hoping it might be a sign that things might start happening soon?


Mx


----------



## chrispx

Marge- How you feeling? exciting if this is the start of things moving eh, i guess at this stage you just want it here safe & sound now. We didn't hear the heartbeat, just saw it flickering...should we have heard it? Your right we know too much, DH asked why i think of all the bad & not the good....just wish i could, but guess it's when you want something so much.

Juju- Next scan is 9th June, can't come quick enough....just want to check all ok. Hope Noah ok.

Hope everyone enjoying bank holiday, weather could be better.

AFM- I'm doing ok, did another test today   ...struggling abit on the bowel side of things, seem to be getting quite alot of wind type pains.   (TMI) & appetite seems to have picked up, DH said i'll be eating him out of house & home...but don't fancy anything sweet. Hoping this is all part & parcel of it all.

C x


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Chrispy - We heard it but only cos we had a private scan. Didn't hear it on the clinic scan or any other scan from then on, apart from when i see the MW.   

Bup feels so heavy today and had kicked me to shreds    it actully hurts when it kicks now. It hasn't slept ALL day!!!


----------



## chrispx

Ouch Mini that sounds painful, sounds like you got a lively one there!    Not long to go for you, have you left work yet?

Thanks for the reassurance, i thought you only heard it through the MW.


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

we didn't realise you could hear it from a scan but it was privte and much better one that the old clinic one!!   

Another week left to go!! Finish on fri!


----------



## chrispx

Oh bet you can't wait to finish & relax before bubs arrives.


----------



## margesimpson

Chrispx - sorry if I worried you sweetheart - we were private, so very different scan from the nhs i bet! Afraid you'll be needing to get used to the wind!     


Mini - one week to go till you can join me and the couch brigade! It's amazing how tiring things in the last days at work - bet you're well ready to finish! Make sure you allow enough time for everyone to chat to you and eat lots of goodbye cakes!   


AFM - nothing much happening, ho hum....
Mx


----------



## LadyBella

My poor baby has cold or is possibly allergic to something we not sure    he had a really runny nose and red itchy eyes (knew they were itchy as he rubbing them all time). Rung docs but they said to keep an eye on him.

Thankgod for the internet as it mentioned to keep him elevted so mucus doesn't go on his lungs/chest as can cause all number if problems. Now his nose is blocked so using saline spray for newborns, also bought an aspirator to suck out the mucus but it is horrid and he screams as it is near his nose. He is okay in himself and no temp but due to blocked nose is only eatint 1oz every hour. Am not sure whether to take him to hospital or wait until docs tomorrow and see how we get on. Anyone have any other ideas of what I can do?

A very tearfuland tired
Kelly
xxx


----------



## paws18

hi everyone

   just back from a lovely day in the park with baby paws and my neice. All ok with us think the colic is starting to pass so might try no infacol tomorrow then try and wean off the colief drops over next few days am desperate to get LO off some of these meds. 

Ladybella - Poor wee sole have you tried  runing shower for a while to make the room all steamy then sitting in there with him it might help to clear his nose. Just watch he doesnt get too hot. Hope he is better soon.      

Mini - Last week of work you will be so pleased enjoy these last few weeks of chilling before little one arrives. I really wish I had been able to do that before baby paws arrived but it wasnt too be.    

Marge - Any sign of niggles or braxton hicks getting excited for you.    

Chrisp - We only ever seen the flicker didnt hear it. I got a faetal doppler and listened at home it was very reassuring but dont think you hear it till about 12 weeks with home doppler.  Good luck for the 9th it wont be long.   

Juju - Hope all good with you and Noah going longer through the night for you. We are so lucky Baby Paws is still going 10 till 6. Keep waiting for him to wake at 2am but so far so good.
Seen a 2 week old baby today and it was scary he looked huge next to it and it was 8lb when born its amazing how much they grow.

Teresal - Hope your swelling has stayed away to get warmer this week so fingers crossed it stays away.  

Hi to everyone else 
Take Care
Paws and Baby Paw x x x x


----------



## LiziBee

Kelly - sounds like you need someone to take care of you hun 
If you are still BF (or making any BM at all) you can aim and squirt directly up little one's nose, it works much better than saline. Similarly squirting it in the eyes will help to reduce redness and stop them hurting. Plus any BM you can give them will have loads of antibodies helping to reduce the severity of the other symptoms. (BF on demand is always important but especially so when LO has a bug). You can 'tilt' the cot like you say and you can also help by keeping the air moist (by sticking a wet towel on the radiator for example). Keep an eye on their temperature and if it goes over 39 get straight in touch with the doc (or out of hours service). LO's first cold is always a nightmare for the parents but you do get through it. 
Lizi.x


----------



## pippilongstockings

kelly - i remember luke's first cold when he was only 2 weeks, it was awful     Hope he feels better soon xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Has anyone felt   at my stage of pg? Couldn't stop over the weekend and even thought that DH might not want to be with me anymore and is just with me cos hes too nice to say anything!    It sounds mad but i honestly thought that. Hes given me no reason to think this, only just been a bit quiet and it turns out hes stressed at work, and has done his usual thing of letting it brew and not said anything!    I suppose the smallest of things are going to bring me over the edge and make me paranoid.   
Suppose alot of it is being scared that things are going to change once baby comes and we won't have the time we had to be together like we do now and also am scared of how the donor sperm issue is going to be with baby and DH. He assures me its not a problem, and to be far has never had a problem with it.  Bit late now!   

I wish i could just get over all this    and total mental thoughts. I feel like a complete nutter!


----------



## LiziBee

Mini -  Been there, got the t-shirt. All completely normal and my sister tells me she had similar feelings and her kids aren't DC at all! 
Pipi- how the heck do I get M to realise that nappies and knickers are not the same thing? She's fine with a top and a skirt or dress but as soon as something is under her bum she just wee's everywhere. Any tips?

L.x


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Thnaks Lizzi    

Re: nappies and knickers, sounds like me at the moment!


----------



## LiziBee

Oh no, the nursery have just phoned, M has a temp of 39.5! Better get ready for a rough night (hope I don't get what ever it is....) Sent DH off to get her now.
L.x


----------



## paws18

Mini - Sounds exactly how I was last few weeks on and off before Baby Paws arrive. First week after he arrived was exactly the same then have been fine since. Hope your last few days at work go ok. Sending you a huge    

Lizi - Hope germs pass quick and M is better soon and the rest of you dont catch it.    

Baby paws has had no infacol since yesterday so far so good hardly any burps but no more crying than normal so hope this continues then I can stop the colief too got fingers and toes crossed.

Hi to everyone hope you are all well and bumps and babes are behaving.
Take Care
Paws x x


----------



## teresal

Hi Ladies

mini -- my darling     is it your turn this week, damned hormones, i am ok this week but expect my paranoia to reappear before junior arrives, had a good chat with my DH the other night and he says i am stuck with him forever    so thats ok with me, he says he even forgets that we used DS and has to remind himself about it so think its more me that worries about the bonding issue    am sure you and DH will be all loved up by now and make the most of the last few weeks as you are a couple about to become a family     ohh and you are a nutter anyway    

paws -- glad baby paws is feeling better and you are starting to reduce the meds  it continues    

lizzie -- hope M is ok    

pippi -- hope you and the boys are ok    

ladybella -- hope baby is feeling better    

marge --- ohh couch brigade i can't wait      

chrisp -- not long now till you see your wee bean again, we didn't hear HB at NHS scan either    

Hi to everyone else and hope you all had a good bank holiday

I am on the countdown now till i finish work on satuday YIIIPPPPEEEEE       

take care
teresa xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Thanks Tezza    

Feel better now, just hate these feelings    I think the other thing is.......and you are gonna laugh and think i;m insane....but am going to miss work! I know once the baby comes i won't have time for work but I  feel like i;ve put out to tender!!


----------



## teresal

what are you like, make the most of your time, being a lady that lunches, couch potato and not having to get up and dressed before lunch time     i think its natural to think you will miss work, its been the norm for years and you are feeling like they don't really need you after all, am sure they are all going to miss that witty person that you are and you will be back before you know it, then you will be wishing you were at home with CJ and worrying that he/she is ok. always something isn't there     i hope they got a good price for the tender and you don't out price yourself when you return


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

I know once CJ is here i will want to be a mousewife!    I have visions of my first day back at work and can't do it cos of leaving the baby but i don't want to leave on fri      I think i've totaly lost the plot!      I need to lock myself away from society for their sake!


----------



## teresal

you really are crazyyyyyy          we will go crazy together hunny


----------



## eli..g

just spent ages posting.. it just vanished!!  arghh

Mini.. your hormones are all messed up its normal..... normal service will be resumed shortly xxx  

Teresal.. wow finishing saturday.. how exciting

Lizi.. hope rosa is ok adn you are not up al nilght..

Paws.. glad to hear that things seem to be going well for baby paws, colic is so nasty x

pippi.. hi ya x 

On count down to hols now...4 days to go arghhhhh


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

thanks Eli


----------



## Ju2006

been having a little giggle about you all talking about hormones and   .........can i just say this is only the start......the    gets sooooo much worse once LO's have arrived.  I cry at EVERYTHING !

On the subject of DS, we often forget that dd1 is a result of this.  She is SOOOOOOO like her daddy, she has all of his characteristics.  Even family forget sometimes.  We often 'joke' that the clinic has conned us and she is actually his (genetically) and that they had actually found something when he had his op !


----------



## pippilongstockings

Mini - as everyone else has said, it sounds soooo familiar!  I cried loads at the end of both pregnancies and still have little weeps now.  The other day I cried because Zac is so beautiful (even with his spots and receding hair line!) and then I cried because I made Luke cry by telling him I wasn't going to read him a story because he'd been naughty. In my defence he NEVER cries when he's been told off so I felt guilty which made me cry more.  Then I cried the other day because I put the newborn stuff away.  Then I cried because it was raining and I couldn't put my washing out.    Oh and I cried when my friend told me she's pg after several miscarriages and years of trying (happy tears, i'm not a complete cow!).  Also, you're right things will change when baby arrives!  You have much less time alone together and there are some very stressful times but as long as you make time for each other - DH and I used to have date nights - you'll be fine.

whoop whoop teresa!  Finishing work is a huge milestone    Nearly there!

Hi Eli - hope you are ok?  Have a lovely holiday    Will arrange a meet up when I get back from Cornwall (going in 2 weeks horray!). xx

paws - that's great news about baby paws!  Fingers crossed you have turned a big corner   

Sorry, just a quickie today got work to do while Zac sleeps.....
P xx


----------



## Mitchie

Hi All !
Hormones           Oh yes Mini ! Like Pippi and the others have said, its par for the course it seems. I too remember it before Alfie was born and also a few days after he was born I was really really sobbing because Alfie was ( and still is!! ) SO gorgeous and in fact I had to refrain from looking at him when we had guests cos he just made me cry all the time, and i didnt want to blub in front of them ! Then i cried when i read him 'Guess how much i love you' for the first time ! I'd read it SO many other times to other peoples children it was overwhelming to be reading it to my own dear baby    And yes there are times when you cry cos it is so damn tiring and exhausting and demanding, especially in the early days and through all the colic. I must admit i still find it very hard to find the time and energy for DH, we have talked about it this weekend, I'm quite emotional thinking that we are drifting apart because we have such little quality contact time together, and cos I get cross with him when he does tiny things wrong but it really winds me up. I love him to bits but it is so much harder when a LO arrives. We dont have the issue of DH worrying about the donor sperm side as we used DE but as i've said before, I really dont have worries about that and nor does DH, he is so steady and calm and laid-back and brilliant and clear-thinking, I dont know how i wouldve coped without him. 
And now a question to you all; Does anyone have any odd pigmentation on their skin  May sound odd, but i was wondering if it was  A. a result of all the drugs/hormones after 5 IVFs, or B. if its a post-pregnancy thing   I have a few dark patches on my cheekbones, but some severe ones on my back that have actually been there for a few yrs now. GP not sure, so going to ask to be referred to a dermatologist, but wondered if any of u guys had them to    
Pasw; Gr8 news about coming off the infacol ! He is around the age now when it should start subsiding if he's anything like Alfie was. Good luck, life will get easier now !  
Teresal; Whoop woop !   
And Mini, you mad woman not wanting to leave work ! Are you MAD !! What am I saying ? We all are arent we ?!! I left work as soon as i could ! 30 wks infact ! You need it to rest and get yourself organised and prepared ! Enjoy !  
We're on count down to hols too ! 1 month til Cornwall. Woohoo !
Kelly; How r things now my lovely ?  
Lizi; How is LO 2day   
Well i must go, should be cleaning the bathroom really got guests coming at the weekend. I HATE cleaning the bathroom !!  
Love to all the pregnant Mamas too !   
Hugs,
Mitchie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

we are all MAD!!!   

Pippi/mitchie!!    I know there is so much more    to come. I'm not quite sure how i am going to stop when they hand me the baby!! They may have to sedate me   
I tried to read guess how much i love you in the shop the other day OMG OMG!!!!!!      Mitchie I love it that you couldn't look at baby when you had visitors!!   

As for the pigmintation, i know pregnancy causes it but not sure how long it takes to disappear?


----------



## LadyBella

Hi all, 

Nurse postponed Finns immunisations until next week as he is still bunged up with this cold. Am absolutely shattered at the mo as he never seems to sleep. Will be back to do personals when have more chance to read back.  xxx


----------



## juju81

Pippi - Do you have any tears left  Noah is still in Newborn bless him!!!

Mitchie - I have one on my cheek & developed freckles, still have it but it is starting to fade, like mini said its down to pregnancy!

Ju2006 - We always say Noah is Nicks & one slipped by!!!  Noah has more of Nicks charateristics then me!!  Nick likes it just says we obviosuly picked a good one!!

Just had 3 glasses of sangria & no food yet & its gone to my head!

Oh, was fuming the other day, Nicks bro's girls announced she is pregnant.  Yeah, fine if she hadnt literally just turned 17! Fool.  I went mad at them!


----------



## juju81

Marge -v sorry forgot to say.  I was very aprehensive to look at Noah after he was born as was terrified I was going to get an ugly one, like you say, some newborns are quite frankly minging.  I looked at him & actually say "oh he's actually alright"!  Even my dad said he was the better looking baby out of mine & my sisters 2!!  He is rather gorge!!


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

You loon!!    

I wondered who was pg on **!! Norty girl!!


----------



## eli..g

Baaa... all this talk of crying makes me well up    and    I should have added before,  i used to be a tough old gal.... now I blub on a daily bassis!!      Normal not resumed here!!

I was chuffed today, f been at nursery today, I picked him up and took him to nannys to say hi.  Normally he only wants nanny and grandad when we there and says NO MUMMY.  But today hes was wanting mummy cuddles... xxx I loved  it xx


----------



## teresal

mini -- one more day to go        who will be in       tomorrow afternoon. are you having a wee party before you go. have you got your pram delivered yet    

hi to everyone    

teresa xx


----------



## chrispx

Hi all,

All the talk of these hormones raging...i'm a softie anyway so i'll stock up on tissues.

Did anyone suffer with sickness?

I have been sick a couple of days this week, but yesterday felt fine all day. Feeling quite lethargic, not sure if down to weather.

Marge- Any signs? hope you feeling ok.

Teresal- 2 days to go at work, bet you can't wait to finish & put them feet up.

Ladybella-Hope baby gets over cold soon.

Mini- Hope you feeling better, not like you to sound like that, your always so positive....definatley the hormones.

Hi to anyone else i've missed. x


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Chrispy - Yeah it is the hormones!!       can't belive they can make you so flaming loopy!!    
I felt sick but was only sick at 13 weeks    you neeed to keep eating to keep your sugar levels up. Cheese and biscuits were my forte! 

Tezza - We had a little lunch with pressies yesterday. I will take CAKE in tomorow!!    Yes pram is here, hogging the lounge!    There is so much to it!! Priobably end up with a cheapo one from tesco! But i LOVE IT!! I had it out in the  garden today, airing it of course!! The neighbours had a nosey at it and liked it!    Got to figure out how to put the rain cover on it. DH put the car seat on the base the wrong way round, i was trying to tel him it faces backwards in the car, he CLAIMED he didn't know     Oh dear, bless him!   

Baby is back to back now, its so naughty!    so now i have to do lots of walks and maybe go swimming, but its moved down since tues, so the Madwife says!


----------



## Mitchie

Mini ; You'll soon become experts my lovely !! And OMG youre 91% preggers !! I am SO excited ! R u next ? Who's next ? Who ? Marge ? Teresal ?       I love babies ! I'm going madder !xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Chirs; I was terribly nauseous for 12 weeks, like hangover/jet-lag, could only stomach cereal and apple juice !
Kelly; How r u my lovely ? and Bubba ?
Eli; How lovely, cuddles from your little man   
JuJu; How's that gorgeous ickle Noah doing ?
Love and hugs to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LiziBee

Just a quickie. Mila is still running a v.high temp and refusing to sleep at sensible hours, I feel like I'm running on empty!
Hormones; bloomin' horrible things but there for a reason I guess (except maybe PMS ones!)
Skin spots; could be a result of PG, I got a touch of the butterfly on my face and my linea ***** took 18months to go (in fact sometime I still think I can see it) BUT you should always get these things checked by an expert.
Mini - enjoy that wonderful calm between the end of work and baby arriving, you may not get to put your feet up again for another 5 years!!
Chris - I found there were 3 things I had to do to keep the horrid sickness at bay 1, never let my blood sugar get too low, 2, drink loads of water and 3 get plenty of sleep. HTH.
Sorry, I'm sure there are lots of other personals I should be making but my brain is dead MUST go and get some sleep!
love to all
Lizi.x


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Lizzie - Oh hun, hope mila gets better soon.


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Mitchie - You went mad a long time ago!


----------



## Ella*

*Lizz*i- hope Mila gets better soon!
*Crispx*- OMG, I was so ill in 1st tri til about 12-17 weeks. where it slowly faded. I had trouble drinking liquids, even water tasted awful which I can usually down in large quantities. I was knackered, nauseous & sometimes sick. Had to eat as soon as I woke. Couldn't eat chocolate & still can't unless a little bit on cake or ice cream/choc ice. Laying down helped ease the nausea a little. However, after feeling like I couldn't imagine it ever going away it did ( bar the chocolate thing) Yay!!!
*Mini*- yay the pram!!

Teresal, Pipi, Pinkcat, Ju, Mitchie, Marge, Eli, Juju, Ladybella, Paws, Spooks, Suze, Alf, Helly, Sar and everyone else whgo logs in from time to time


----------



## snoopygirl79

Hello all,

I haven't posted on here in ages and thought it was time I did again!! I read everyday though!!

We're all doing good here and I can't believe my girls are 13 months old already!! I go back to work this week but only for 2 days a week. I'm easing myself in slowly and only going in for 1 day a week for the next 2 weeks so hope it won't be so bad. Luckily my Mum is looking after the girls so that saves on childcare!!

Lizi - hope Mila is feeling better.

Mighty Mini - enjoy the calm before the storm while you can!!! Not long to go now!!

crispx - I had a bit of sickness up until week 16 but luckily it wasn't very bad.

I'm doing Weight Watchers at the moment as want to lose my baby weight and so far so good - I've been doing it for 2 weeks now and have lost 4 lbs!!


----------



## spooks

hello everyone ... and goodnight   
i've just read back loads of pages and need to go to bed 
ladynecta and lizi - hope LO are better   
I cry all the time now - picked a fathers day card for DH last week and struggled to hold it together in the shop!   

Have to say - baby spooks wasn't exactly a stunner when first born and I didn't feel the overwhelming sense of love and emotion I thought I would. i had an amazing birth and really enjoyed it but once she was born I was a bit shell shocked and felt like someone had plonked an alien on my lap. She was skinny and furry as she was early and a bit weird looking - but now she's gorgeous and I look back on the newborn photos and think how lovely she was even then.    Makes me sound like a heartless cow but that's how it was for me. 
I cried for weeks off and on before she was born and for days after. The donor issue kept bothering me - but now we hardly ever think anything of it although we talk about it.
night all, be back soon   
ps hi snoopygirl     I was thinking of you the other day


----------



## snoopygirl79

pinkcat - I remember when I was 34 weeks pregnant and I was getting some new glasses and all the shop assistants were worried I was going to give birth there and then!! I was happy walking around browsing the glasses but they kept telling me to sit down and they'd bring them to me to look at!!! I must have been quite big by then....ironically I gave birth a few days later!!!

spooks -    How are you doing? When the girls were born, I didn't actually get to see them for 9 hours apart from a very quick cuddle just after they were born before they were whisked away to Neonatal and I have to admit that I didn't get that overwhelming feeling of love that people talk about    They were in hospital for 3 weeks and I never really bonded properly as other people were looking after them    But that all changed when we got them home and I still can't believe that they're ours!!! I have to say that I've always thought they were beautiful babies but maybe I am a tad bias!!!!


----------



## Ella*

Spooky...., I was just scroling to this thread & thought about names that possibly still log in & thought of you snoopy!!!  I also knew I had forgotten another 'lady' - sorry ladynectar! There are loads more of us I know but my brain won't cope with more names in one visit 

I don't keep abreast of this thread as much as I would like, I seem to be only capable of logging into one thread- my trimester thread & pop on here less often I am ashamed to say!


----------



## Ella*

*Pinkcat*, congrats on 37 weeks- almost same as *Mini*! Hey, aren't you on our trimester thread then as due in same few months?


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Ella - Yes      

Snoopy - Ooh the shop assistants must of sensed you were just about to drop!   

Pinkcat - I'm fully cooked too!!


----------



## Ella*

Lmao, *Mini*, I think we got crossed wires, is your 'yes' to our tri thread? I meant is *Pinkcat* not on it. I know you are, we speak everyday!


----------



## margesimpson

Hi all,


Pinkcat/mini - yippee! 37 weeks and fully cooked!    It's such a lovely feeling - will you be starting on the raspberry leaf tea now? Do either of you know which way round baby is at the mo?


Mini - are you starting mat leave now?


Snoopy - I had a real giggle with the checkout guy at Asda, he was really chatty and I was knackered after trekking around the supermarket, so when he asked when it was due, I said any second now, so we better keep things moving - lovely guy even helped me pack!    


Spooks  - I'm bracing myself for bubs to be a bit "funny looking" right after birth. Our antenatal class showed us lots of pictures and weird coloured, hairy, cone shaped heads and grumpy looking seem pretty par for the course!  I don't like to admit it to other people, because it seems so shallow, but I keep wondering what the baby's going to look like, whether I'll "recognise" it. Possibly it's amplified a bit because of the donor thing, but it's nice to know i'm not the only one to feel this way.


Chrisp - Gentle   . Morning sickness can be really, really awful and sometimes nothing seems to help. Just don't feel guilty or weak if you can't cope and have to lie on the sofa all day. Not everybody can "get on with things" and work through it. I had to be off work for 5-6 wks! Actually ended up with meds from the GP so i wouldn't get too dehydrated. Keeping liquids up seems to be the most important thing: little sips, including through the night, rehydration sachets, ice lollies even if they go down better?! I know no-one can tell you when it will definitely stop, but I wish I hadn't worried so much that it would last much longer than the first trimester because despite being really out of action with it, it just stopped one day. I woke up and it never really "hit". 


Ella - oh poor thing - going off chocolate?    Course that might help you to avoid ending up like hippo style me!    What about cake - surely you can still enjoy cake? Pancakes? Sweeties? 


Lizi  - hope Mila's feeling better and you're getting a bit of sleep?


Mitchie - just like the Cheshire cat says - we're all a bit mad here! I find it very comforting!   


AFM - feeling rather uncomfy and sooooooo ready to meet this baby now! Have been getting some discomfort, especially during the night but no idea if its just muscular or what. The back pain could just be due to the hippo physique?! It's a bit like another 2ww - symptom spotting, analysing every twinge and unable to think about much else. I must try to be patient, but I just keep feeling like it could be tonight/today etc. I'm going to become a real bore if bubs decides to wait another 2 weeks!!!    


Hugs   
Mx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

sorry Ella!!     

Marge - I know what you mean about is it today/tonight? Can't imagine going over due    
Madwife said baby is head down but a bit back to back   


Calling all oyster owners..........how the hell does the maxi cosi car seat go on??!! I've got the adaptors but can't get the seat on    I've tried the adaptors both way round and can't do it


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Right, i've got it on, and now can't work out how to get it off!


----------



## teresal

Hi Ladies 

mini -- soz hunny, can't help with that problem, am not in the oyster club. hows the mat leave going    

marge -- will you get moving please, so want the news on whether its a Bart or Lisa simpson hunny    

hi to everyone else, hope you all had a good weekend

teresa xx


----------



## Mitchie

Marge and Teresal and Mini and Ella !!!!! I am too excited for you to post !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥




----------



## juju81

Spooks & Snoopy - I felt the same.  I was in such shock after my horrendous & scary birth experiance that I didnt feel anything for him.  I would honestly say it probably didnt kick in until he was about 7wks old.  When I admitted this to my sister she said she felt the same after her 1st & that people are probably scared to admit it.  Nick was convinced I had postnatel depression cos I kept crying but I was just exhausted & nobody had prepared me for how my body would feel/be afterwards.  I didnt think it was ever going to be the same again!!!  Needless to say i'm about 90% normal, have to cross my legs when I have a sneezing fit or laughing fit but its not trickling down my legs on its own anymore, lol!!!!


----------



## *ALF*

Evening ladies

there's definately some madness hormones floating around at the moment       

On the 'ugly baby/overwhelming love' thing - because we knew we were having a girl I remember being desperate for J to look just like me and I think that was largely due to the donor issue - if she obviously looked alot like me then there wouldn't be any questions about who's nose she'd got etc.  She has an element of me in her, but certainly isn't my double but we still didn't get any comments.  I was obsessed about her eye colour for several weeks though, as the donor has green eyes and everyone on both sides of the family has blue/grey eyes, so I was desperate for her eyes to stay blue.  They have, but if she wakes up tomorrow morning with green eyes then I won't care.
I'm sad to admit that I too didn't get the over-whelming rush of love I expected when she was placed in my arms.  I do remember the moment I did feel it though - she was 3 weeks and 7 mins old and smiled at me for the first time, my heart melted ( I remember the time cos there was a clock directly over her shoulder and it was 9.30pm).  Looking back I think I was so wound up with sorting the feeding out etc that I don't think I relaxed much in those first few weeks to actually sit back and enjoy her.

There is an advantage to having a c-section - babies do tend to come out less squished/cone shaped/bruised etc 

Watching eagerly for news - lots of new bubs due over the next few weeks it'a soooooo exciting

Love to all
ALF
xx


----------



## Mitchie

Ok if we're being honest, when Alfie came out after 17hrs of labour that ended in a c/s I was SO drugged up and gagging and shivering on the drugs that my very 1st thought was " A boy, oh i wont be able to buy loads of girlie stuff ......quickly followed by....ooooh i'm going to be sick"      ........And then "9lb50z.... HOW MUCH??  "     And then.........Yep he's cute ! BUT looking back at his 1st photos i have to admit he actually wasnt that cute ! And I have to say I LOVE having a boy    It is so hard to love them to bits all the time tho in those tough 1st few weeks, so you preggers ladies dont be too hard on yourself you hear


----------



## juju81

Its a massive shock to the system aswell.  Especially if you have had a tough labour.  Put me off for life but not everyone has those sorts of labours so I hope all you mummies to be have the easiest, enjoyable experiance ever 'cos i wouldnt wish what i went through on my worst enemy........ok there might be one person from my past, lol


----------



## spooks

juju 
and on that note I have to go to bed cos I'm so    tired as usual. 

Glad it wasn't only me feeling like that about the baby - I think you're right Alf - for me it was just a case of survival instincts kicking in - I didn't have time to swoon and enjoy baby spooks it was just a gruelling feeding regime. She also had to go back into hospital which was horrendous at the time and I was just about coping from hour to hour.
I remember people coming round to see her and I was cross because she had some spots      can't believe I felt like that now but I did.
Also when she cried she looked like a boy I'd been to primary school with which really freaked me out cos I wondered if he was the donor      OMG I was so loopy!


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

I remember going to see my friends baby and thinking, "god shes ugly!!! " she looked like a an ape!! Her skin was a funny colour and i swear she was furry!    Shes a lovely 10 yr old now tho!   

BTW i got my car seat sorted!    but have to change the parasol cos it aint gonna fit!


----------



## juju81

Spooks -     !

Mini - Mine doesnt fit on the chassis, we put it on the actual pram bit, fabricy (sp) bit, not sure if you tried that??

Pinkcat - Is probably braxton hicks, they say they arent constant but I was told they can be!  Get bouncing & walking, might not be long!!!!!

Noah's just swinging in his swing, with hiccups, god he hates them!!  I'm thinking of getting him the Fisherprice Rainforest Jumperoo.  He always wants to stand, am gonna end up with biceps some men would be jealous of   

Oooohhh, postman, am waiting for a compensation cheque.................


----------



## Ella*

*Juju  *
Oh please let mine be a beauty on delivery & not be ugly duckling to grow into a swan. I'll feel all defensive for her *  *

*Pinkcat,* I know what you mean, I even felt jealous of the ones that had the surprise natural bfp's too  , pelased for them & jealous at same time! However, Mini & Ju are over there so I feel supported  
Thinking about it Marge & Teresal are also in the same trimester. It is a hard thread to keep up with but have found it helpful. Guess it is as helpful if just reading anyway!


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Aww thats sweet! TBH i don't really think about it much, i do feel envious of the ones that have concieved naturally but hey ho!   
Us donor spermies/eggies need to stick together!   

Just cleaned out my kitchen cupboards


----------



## margesimpson

Mini -   these prams are sent to try us!!!! It all seemed to simple when we were playing with it in the shop!    Oooh - is that nesting all this cleaning? It hasn't hit me yet, although my delegating is getting pretty good!   


Pinkcat/Ella - after hearing you chatting about the trimeter thread, I tried out a bit of stalking over there - but somehow it just feels like this is the only thread that will really understand! It felt so momentous to graduate from the using donor thread to this one - we are a special bunch of ladies on here and I am just so glad I found my way here!   


Pinkcat - A few weeks ago i had a real doubling over cramp that lasted all the way around B&Q and didn't go away with sitting. It lasted at least 30mins until I was lying on a comfy bed and then I was obviously tender after it - just like a leg cramp that you can't stretch out quick enough. It wasn't like round ligament pain at all, but my GP didn't think it was BH either - so who knows?! All normal though at least!   
Teresa - I'm doing my best but bubs seems to have already inherited my laziness and seems in no hurry!   


Juju/Mitchie/Spooks/Alf - ok I'm now dying to see what ours looks like! Just as long as bubs doesn't actually come out with yellow skin and blue hair! Seriously, just as long is bubs is healthy and here safe and sound      


AFM - a few twinges and some back pain, but then comes to nothing. Midwife thinks head's 2/5ths engaged. So hopeful that maybe something will happen in the next few days, but realistically dating from actual ovulation, it might be a tad longer to wait. Watching a LOT of TV!     


Mx


----------



## Mitchie

Oooooooooooooooh yes yes Mini IS nesting !!!!
MINI IS NESTING EVERYONE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mitchie

And Marge is having twinges and back pain !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥




----------



## chrispx

Hello,

Just thought i'd let you know scan went ok today, little heartbeat & bigger than last time....was so nervous. They said i'm measuring about 7wks & 4 days which is about right....we had iui done 6weeks ago today. My friends cousin did the scan & i have managed to get booked in again in 3weeks time she pulling a few strings for us as she knows what we been through.
I have also rang to book appt with Dr on monday for referral to midwife....is there anything else i need to do? How many weeks do you have to been to have that more in depth scan? is it a nuchal? Is it recommended?

Thanks

C x


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

So gald everything is on track!!    You'll get a 12 week scan i think? SOme PCTs don't do the nuchal screeening if you're under a certain age, but you can hav all the tests private if you want. I think you'll stil get a 12 week one tho, might be wrong    But you'll defo get a 20 week one.


----------



## chrispx

Hi Mini,

They said i will get a 12 week one so i will pay for the nuchal if possible. What does that test for? don't you have to have it done exactly on a certain week? or have i made that up...


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Its for downs syndrome and i think other chromosomal disorders. The nuchal is the downs test. Its between 11 + ? and 13 + ? I think. 
We had the nuchal free cos of my age but thinking about it i rushed into it and just did it without thinking , but suppose if there was anything wrong at least we'd be prepared.


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Ps - Still cleaning!


----------



## snoopygirl79

Sorry I haven't posted for a couple of days but had horrible time  Went back to work on Tuesday and ended up cominghome early as had a migraine and spent the rest of the day in bed. Then I didn't feel much better yesterday but Mum and Dad came over and took the girls for the day again which was just what I needed as it meant I could sleep some more and when I felt a bit better, I lay on the sofa for the rest of the day and eatched TV - I can't remember the last time I did that!!

I still don't feel 100% but almost - I just hope this doesn't happen every time I go into work!!

juju - The Jumperoo was the BEST thing I ever bought for the girls - it was such a godsend!!! And they both LOVED it!!!!


----------



## Ella*

*Pinkcat*- I am same as *Mini,* I don't think about it much. However, if I did, I am not the only one over there in this situation. To be fair there are ladies over there in all manner of situations and are a really lovely supportive bunch. However, as you & *Marge *say- we have this special thread just for us  
*Mitchie *  
*Snoopygirl*  ooh a migraine, horrid horrid  
*Chrispx*- great news re the scan  . Yes, some areas give you a nuchal test (with your consent) at same time as 12week scan anyway, think my area do & don't think it was because of my age, though it is normally.


----------



## juju81

Snoopy - What age can they go in the jumperoo?

Ooooh Marge - get bouncing!!

Its hideous here at the mo, Noah had his jabs yesterday & has done nothing but scream.  I'm losing the will to live


----------



## snoopygirl79

juju - they can go in the Jumperoo once they can hold their head up unaided so I think we started using ours from about 4 months. Sorry you're having a hard time with Noah (if we had a boy I was going to call him Noah!!) - hope his screaming has stopped


----------



## LadyBella

Hi All, 

JuJu, we have bought the jumperoo for Finn when he older as he is same always wanting to stand. We bought the rainforest swing which he only likes for 5 mins, he prefers to have your undivided attention and sitting or standing so he can see whats going on around him. He also enjoys sitting in his bouncer kicking the musical piano on his activity centre. He loves being carried around and talked to. Started baby massage last week which he loves when we at home just the 2 of us but when we there he crys until I sit him on my knee so he can look at all the other people. He is already nosey which we think is why he does not like to sleep.

I worried about what our baby would look like and am amazed at how much he looks like my dh it is crazy. Even my dad who knows about donor asked if we are sure that Finn is not my dh's.

I think the first few weeks are tough it is a massive adjustment to your life and it seems everything changes but dh are able to carry on as normal. It does get easier but I don't think men realise what us women go through. I have a really good dh who has been fantastic but even he loves his sleep and forgets how for just one day I would love to have a lie in. 

xxxxx


----------



## teresal

Hi Ladies

juju -- poor Noah, nasty jabs     hope he is back to his smiley self soon    

snoopy -- hope you feel better soon    

mini -- wow is that you nesting, my goodness. hope i can find the energy once DH has finished decorating, need to find some room to put juniors stuff in the kitchen cupboards as well    

chrispx -- so glad all went well with scan    

marge -- still waiting haha. get jumping about    

mitchie --        is all i will say    


well al this chat about ugly babies/overwhelming love thing isn't filling me with confidence that i am going to fall in love with junior 
as soon as he/she is born   

Hi to everyone else, hope yoou are all ok

teresa xx


----------



## spooks

teresal - you might not be as heartless as me    
snoopygirl - migraines can be caused by loads of things - did you eat something different or did you feel anxious about work? I'm sure it won't happen every time you go - relax and take it easy when possible - I now feel like work is where I get a rest and going back wasn't half as bad as I imagined it would be.   
chrispx - gald scan went well   

methinks some babies will be arriving VERY soon    I bypassed the nesting/ cleaning stage -I was induced early but doubt I would've cleaned my house anyway.


----------



## teresal

Very excited to announce that 

Margesimpson has had her much awaited baby boy…….

on the 11th June 2010 @ 8.46am 8lb 2oz

Both doing well
Huge congratulations to Marge And Homer

Love Teresa


----------



## chrispx

Congratulations to Marge Simpson on the birth of your son. Thanks for letting us know teresal. X


----------



## Ella*

Ooh how lovely
  Many Congratulations Marge!!  ​


----------



## pinkcat

CONGRATULATIONS MARGE AND HOMER!!!!         

pinkcat xxx


----------



## snoopygirl79

Congrats to Margesimpson!!       

Hope everyone is doing ok


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Oooooh!! 
  Congratulations Marge and Homer  ​​​​​​​Oh my, its my turn next!! ​​


----------



## chrispx

Was wondering who was next.... Oooh mini exciting. Is it 2 weeks to go? May come early...


----------



## Mitchie

Marge and Homer ; Absolutely FAB news !   Welcome to the world. Cute cute cute and lovely lovely lovely news !


----------



## spooks

Congratulations Marge and Homer


----------



## eli..g

Fab news Marge​Congratulations to you all​​xxx​​​


----------



## Ella*

*Pinkcat, Mini* may have looked at the list like I just did to see due dates, you're not there!!! Tell Pippi 
Bbay showers sound fabbo!!
By the list, it's you Pinkcat, Mini, then... me!!! Yay! OMG, it really is happening  teresal & then Ju. Chrispx, you aren't on the list yet either, you need to tell Pippi your due date


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

i'm a day ahead of pinkcat.............which means nowt!!


----------



## Ella*

Goodness me, so you are! How did that happen, you have a growth spurt?


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥




----------



## chrispx

Not sure of my EDD...once i know will let Pippi know.   

I've woke up with a really sore throat & feeling abit shivery today, hope i ain't coming down with a cold....Does anyone know of a good remedy for a sore throat? says not to take any over the counter medicines.

Hope everyone ok.....i will keep a look out for the next birth announcement from Mini or Pinkcat.


----------



## juju81

yay massive congrats marge xxxxx

sorry, typing one handed, just back from hen wknd & noah asleep on me!!!


----------



## pippilongstockings

pinkcat - no need to PM me, just let me know on here!  I'm a bit behind at the moment, finding having two absolutely exhausting......


----------



## pippilongstockings

oh my word, this list is sooooo out of date!  Can everyone PM me their details, EDD or birthday/sex/name (if you're happy to reveal it!)


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

pippi my due date is 27th!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## teresal

Hi Ladies

just a quick update, had scan today, kidneys are now fine (all that worry for nothing), checked the markers again for downs and still can't see anything, so am feeling quite positive again now. it was the first time he/she let us see its face today and it has chubby little cheeks and a wee button nose, was in absolute      the sonographer must have thought i was mad, anyway cons want us to have another in 4 weeks just to keep an eye on me, has given me lovely surgical stockings since its the summer to help keep ankles down     so am now looking rather lovely    

sorry for the quick post, am just making dinner and thought i'd pop on quickly before i look at the clock again and its bedtime

hope everyone is ok, ohhh pippi my due date is the 2nd august hunny    

teresa xx


----------



## Ella*

LOL *Pippi,* you need that list like a hole in the head!  My date changed to 13th July but I don't mind if it is left as 15th.
*Chrispx*- you must have some idea of due date?  The weeks they are calling you now, just go to 40 weeks as due date! There's online calculators too. It may get adjusted at 12 weeks scan but not by much.


----------



## juju81

I was thinking about you today Pippi, Noah born 17th March 2010 38+1wks preg!!!!

xxxGreat news on scan Teresa, not long to go xxx


----------



## Ella*

Teresal, yes great news & a lovely free pair of stockings


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Tezza - fantastic news hun, you must be over the moon


----------



## pippilongstockings

New home ladies.......

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=239305.new#new

Let me know of any changes that need to be made to the summary page - it was done while holding a very grouchy baby so there may be mistakes 

P xx


----------

